# Can It Ever Be TOO Wet?



## Bonzi

.... where you just can't feel anything?


----------



## saveliberty

You dropped a "h".


----------



## Bonzi

saveliberty said:


> You dropped a "h".


 
'splain...


----------



## Bonzi

saveliberty said:


> You dropped a "h".


 
nevermind... got it.. fixed it..


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I'd say no


----------



## saveliberty

I had complete confidence you would.


----------



## Iron Head

Yep, especially if it was not tight to begin with. I have actually pulled out, wiped off my cock on the sheets, then went bank to work. 

Damn, Zi, you are one kinky little chick, aren't you?


----------



## Bonzi

CrusaderFrank said:


> I'd say no


 
Never happened huh?  How about the woman...?


----------



## Bonzi

Iron Head said:


> Yep, especially if it was not tight to begin with. I have actually pulled out, wiped off my cock on the sheets, then went bank to work.
> 
> Damn, Zi, you are one kinky little chick, aren't you?


 
aren't we all?


----------



## Bonzi

Iron Head said:


> Yep, especially if it was not tight to begin with. I have actually pulled out, wiped off my cock on the sheets, then went bank to work.
> 
> Damn, Zi, you are one kinky little chick, aren't you?


 
It even happens when masturbating.. very annoying...


----------



## saveliberty

Iron is right.


----------



## Iron Head

I cannot wait to read Delta's comments. I will, however, ingest nausea medication before doing so.


----------



## Bonzi

Iron Head said:


> Yep, especially if *it was not tight* to begin with. I have actually pulled out, wiped off my cock on the sheets, then went bank to work.
> 
> Damn, Zi, you are one kinky little chick, aren't you?


 
.... the benefit of C-Sections (I have a scar but it's only about 2 inches and covered with hair...)


----------



## Bonzi

saveliberty said:


> Iron is right.


 
about which part of his post...?


----------



## saveliberty

I am leaving before he shows up.


----------



## Bonzi

Iron Head said:


> I cannot wait to read Delta's comments. I will, however, ingest nausea medication before doing so.


 
please do NOT summons him...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Bonzi said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never happened huh?  How about the woman...?
Click to expand...


I hit my sexual peak during the Reagan administration - first term. This is like trying to memorize names and dates in a bad history class


----------



## aaronleland

Bonzi said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot wait to read Delta's comments. I will, however, ingest nausea medication before doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please do NOT summons him...
Click to expand...


I am summoning him now.


----------



## Bonzi

aaronleland said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot wait to read Delta's comments. I will, however, ingest nausea medication before doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please do NOT summons him...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am summoning him now.
Click to expand...

 
Please this thread has potential...


----------



## aaronleland

Bonzi said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot wait to read Delta's comments. I will, however, ingest nausea medication before doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please do NOT summons him...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am summoning him now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please this thread has potential...
Click to expand...


No... it doesn't.


----------



## Bonzi

aaronleland said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot wait to read Delta's comments. I will, however, ingest nausea medication before doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please do NOT summons him...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am summoning him now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please this thread has potential...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No... it doesn't.
Click to expand...

 
It only does if people are willing to be truthful.... and you are just a 12 year old... so D4E may be after you...


----------



## aaronleland

Bonzi said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot wait to read Delta's comments. I will, however, ingest nausea medication before doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please do NOT summons him...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am summoning him now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please this thread has potential...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No... it doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It only does if people are willing to be truthful.... and you are just a 12 year old... so D4E may be after you...
Click to expand...


He touched me in my naughty parts.


----------



## Defiant1

Bonzi said:


> .... where you just can't feel anything?


 
Never.  And nothing that can't be fixed with some tonguing.


----------



## ChrisL

Errr.  No comment?    I thought for SURE this was going to be one of those "misleading" titles.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> .... where you just can't feel anything?



It's menopause.   

vaginal numbness | Herballove.com


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... where you just can't feel anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's menopause.
> 
> vaginal numbness | Herballove.com
Click to expand...

 
I though you were supposed to dry up during menopause?  Besides, this has always been a problem for me.
I soaked a bench kissing a guy when in was in my 30's


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Errr.  No comment?    I thought for SURE this was going to be one of those "misleading" titles.


 
now you know Chris, I'm not one to mince my words...


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... where you just can't feel anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's menopause.
> 
> vaginal numbness | Herballove.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I though you were supposed to dry up during menopause?  Besides, this has always been a problem for me.
> I soaked a bench kissing a guy when in was in my 30's
Click to expand...


Did you always have numbness?  I don't know what that could be from.    I know it's a sign of menopause.  Or maybe you masturbate too much.    Lol.  Somebody needs to, ahem, step up and do his job, I think.


----------



## Bonzi

aaronleland said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> please do NOT summons him...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am summoning him now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please this thread has potential...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No... it doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It only does if people are willing to be truthful.... and you are just a 12 year old... so D4E may be after you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He touched me in my naughty parts.
Click to expand...

 
did you like it?  Please don't try to "out shock" me .. it can't be done...


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... where you just can't feel anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's menopause.
> 
> vaginal numbness | Herballove.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I though you were supposed to dry up during menopause?  Besides, this has always been a problem for me.
> I soaked a bench kissing a guy when in was in my 30's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you always have numbness?  I don't know what that could be from.    I know it's a sign of menopause.  Or maybe you masturbate too much.    Lol.  Somebody needs to, ahem, step up and do his job, I think.
Click to expand...

 
it's not numb, but when it's that wet it's like slip and slide!


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... where you just can't feel anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's menopause.
> 
> vaginal numbness | Herballove.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I though you were supposed to dry up during menopause?  Besides, this has always been a problem for me.
> I soaked a bench kissing a guy when in was in my 30's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you always have numbness?  I don't know what that could be from.    I know it's a sign of menopause.  Or maybe you masturbate too much.    Lol.  Somebody needs to, ahem, step up and do his job, I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's not numb, but when it's that wet it's like slip and slide!
Click to expand...


Okay, TMI.    Maybe a towel would help.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... where you just can't feel anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's menopause.
> 
> vaginal numbness | Herballove.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I though you were supposed to dry up during menopause?  Besides, this has always been a problem for me.
> I soaked a bench kissing a guy when in was in my 30's
Click to expand...



...Where you live at again?


----------



## Bonzi

ClosedCaption said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... where you just can't feel anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's menopause.
> 
> vaginal numbness | Herballove.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I though you were supposed to dry up during menopause?  Besides, this has always been a problem for me.
> I soaked a bench kissing a guy when in was in my 30's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...Where you live at again?
Click to expand...

 
I don't believe I ever said..


----------



## ChrisL

Eww.  You guys are so disgusting.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Eww.  You guys are so disgusting.


 
it was inevitable due  to the topic.. heaven forbid a REAL discussion ensue ...


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eww.  You guys are so disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was inevitable due  to the topic.. heaven forbid a REAL discussion ensue ...
Click to expand...


Well, maybe it's just because I'm a woman, but when in the heat of the moment, bodily fluids are acceptable.  Thinking about some stranger's bodily fluid problems on the internet, kind of gross.


----------



## ChrisL

I would tend to be more like, Keep that thing away from me!


----------



## ClosedCaption

Bonzi said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... where you just can't feel anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's menopause.
> 
> vaginal numbness | Herballove.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I though you were supposed to dry up during menopause?  Besides, this has always been a problem for me.
> I soaked a bench kissing a guy when in was in my 30's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...Where you live at again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe I ever said..
Click to expand...


Well, thats a problem that needs solved


----------



## Bonzi

It's not really about ACTUAL experience as much as discussion. No one wants to feel "alone" - but also, people want to be "anonymous" yet still be dip-shitty about being totally honest...............


----------



## ChrisL

Note to self, don't ever sit in a seat after Bonzi sat in it.


----------



## Bonzi

ClosedCaption said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... where you just can't feel anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's menopause.
> 
> vaginal numbness | Herballove.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I though you were supposed to dry up during menopause?  Besides, this has always been a problem for me.
> I soaked a bench kissing a guy when in was in my 30's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...Where you live at again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe I ever said..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, thats a problem that needs solved
Click to expand...

 
you think you can keep me dry?  Not sure that is a good thing... ?


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Note to self, don't ever sit in a seat after Bonzi sat in it.


 I carry wet naps


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's menopause.
> 
> vaginal numbness | Herballove.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I though you were supposed to dry up during menopause?  Besides, this has always been a problem for me.
> I soaked a bench kissing a guy when in was in my 30's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...Where you live at again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe I ever said..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, thats a problem that needs solved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you think you can keep me dry?  Not sure that is a good thing... ?
Click to expand...


He wants to lap that shit up!  Come on, you knew this when you started the thread.    Honesty, remember?  Christianity, remember?  Marriage, remember?  

Good grief, some of you people have some serious problems.  I'm just glad to be me.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self, don't ever sit in a seat after Bonzi sat in it.
> 
> 
> 
> I carry wet naps
Click to expand...


You wipe up chairs after you've sat in them?


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self, don't ever sit in a seat after Bonzi sat in it.
> 
> 
> 
> I carry wet naps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wipe up chairs after you've sat in them?
Click to expand...

 
... depends on who I'm with.....


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi, girlfriend, there is a fine line between sexy and provocative and just plain . . . gross.    You've crossed it, twice now.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi, girlfriend, there is a fine line between sexy and provocative and just plain . . . gross.    You've crossed it, twice now.


 
you can leave anytime...


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi, girlfriend, there is a fine line between sexy and provocative and just plain . . . gross.    You've crossed it, twice now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can leave anytime...
Click to expand...


Just trying to help you out here.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi, girlfriend, there is a fine line between sexy and provocative and just plain . . . gross.    You've crossed it, twice now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can leave anytime...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just trying to help you out here.
Click to expand...

 
I'm good.. you?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... where you just can't feel anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's menopause.
> 
> vaginal numbness | Herballove.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I though you were supposed to dry up during menopause?  Besides, this has always been a problem for me.
> I soaked a bench kissing a guy when in was in my 30's
Click to expand...


That was you?!


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi, girlfriend, there is a fine line between sexy and provocative and just plain . . . gross.    You've crossed it, twice now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can leave anytime...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just trying to help you out here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm good.. you?
Click to expand...


Are you sure?


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi, girlfriend, there is a fine line between sexy and provocative and just plain . . . gross.    You've crossed it, twice now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can leave anytime...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just trying to help you out here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm good.. you?
Click to expand...


The last time you said something gross, you said you regretted it and had been drinking?


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi, girlfriend, there is a fine line between sexy and provocative and just plain . . . gross.    You've crossed it, twice now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can leave anytime...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just trying to help you out here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm good.. you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last time you said something gross, you said you regretted it and had been drinking?
Click to expand...

 
no I'm not licking assholes today!  I don't actually regret saying it... I just don't REMEBER saying it! LOL!


----------



## ClosedCaption

Someone is trying to get a PM


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi, girlfriend, there is a fine line between sexy and provocative and just plain . . . gross.    You've crossed it, twice now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can leave anytime...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just trying to help you out here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm good.. you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last time you said something gross, you said you regretted it and had been drinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no I'm not licking assholes today!  I don't actually regret saying it... I just don't REMEBER saying it! LOL!
Click to expand...


And are you going to remember starting this thread tomorrow?


----------



## ChrisL

This is just so odd.  A person who claims to be a married Christian who gets drunk, goes online and starts threads about "her" wet vagina?  Bizarre to say the least.    What is really going on here?


----------



## ChrisL

ClosedCaption said:


> Someone is trying to get a PM



Oh come on!    That's an extreme way to go about getting a PM!


----------



## chikenwing

ChrisL said:


> This is just so odd.  A person who claims to be a married Christian who gets drunk, goes online and starts threads about "her" wet vagina?  Bizarre to say the least.    What is really going on here?


Yet here you are once again reading her threads and commenting once again on how odd you find her postings,you have done this in several threads,kinda like odd in itself.


----------



## chikenwing

And no never can be too wet!


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi, girlfriend, there is a fine line between sexy and provocative and just plain . . . gross.    You've crossed it, twice now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can leave anytime...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just trying to help you out here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm good.. you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last time you said something gross, you said you regretted it and had been drinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no I'm not licking assholes today!  I don't actually regret saying it... I just don't REMEBER saying it! LOL!
Click to expand...




chikenwing said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just so odd.  A person who claims to be a married Christian who gets drunk, goes online and starts threads about "her" wet vagina?  Bizarre to say the least.    What is really going on here?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet here you are once again reading her threads and commenting once again on how odd you find her postings,you have done this in several threads,kinda like odd in itself.
Click to expand...


I usually enjoy her threads.  I like her.  I just think she has some serious issues, or is really confused or something.  This is a poster who claims to have Christian values and to be a practicing Christian (not to mention, the M word).  You don't think that's bizarre?  Is this bizarro world or something?


----------



## ChrisL

chikenwing said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just so odd.  A person who claims to be a married Christian who gets drunk, goes online and starts threads about "her" wet vagina?  Bizarre to say the least.    What is really going on here?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet here you are once again reading her threads and commenting once again on how odd you find her postings,you have done this in several threads,kinda like odd in itself.
Click to expand...


Also, a friend of mine alerted me to this particular thread.


----------



## ChrisL

So . . . nobody else thinks this is just weird?  Okaaaay then.  Have a good time.


----------



## Iron Head

aaronleland said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot wait to read Delta's comments. I will, however, ingest nausea medication before doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please do NOT summons him...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am summoning him now.
Click to expand...

The twisted side in me wants to laugh; but the dad side of me wants to puke.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> So . . . nobody else thinks this is just weird?  Okaaaay then.  Have a good time.


Hey look, it's tits! You ought to know something about this given that huge gaping crevice fermenting between your legs. I bet you could brew some fine toilet wine in that hole of yours, eh? I'd even buy some to try it out.


----------



## Bonzi

ClosedCaption said:


> Someone is trying to get a PM


 
who?


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Bonzi said:


> .... where you just can't feel anything?



If I understand right, try doing kegel exercises.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So . . . nobody else thinks this is just weird?  Okaaaay then.  Have a good time.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey look, it's tits! You ought to know something about this given that huge gaping crevice fermenting between your legs. I bet you could brew some fine toilet wine in that hole of yours, eh? I'd even buy some to try it out.
Click to expand...


  Never would I be that desperate.  I've told you before, BUZZ, I have standards.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> This is just so odd.  A person who claims to be a married Christian who gets drunk, goes online and starts threads about "her" wet vagina?  Bizarre to say the least.    What is really going on here?


 
well not just mine.. anyone's... no one likes to feel "alone".. 
do you enjoy judging people?  I know you have no faults


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> This is just so odd.  A person who claims to be a married Christian who gets drunk, goes online and starts threads about "her" wet vagina?  Bizarre to say the least.    What is really going on here?


 
You are over thinking things.. nothing wrong with talking about sexuality..do you have issues?


----------



## Iron Head

CrusaderFrank said:


> I'd say no


That's only because CF has one of those huge black super cocks, unlike what us mere mortals posses. He could get stuck in a pot hole!


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just so odd.  A person who claims to be a married Christian who gets drunk, goes online and starts threads about "her" wet vagina?  Bizarre to say the least.    What is really going on here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well not just mine.. anyone's... no one likes to feel "alone"..
> do you enjoy judging people?  I know you have no faults
Click to expand...


Oh come on!  It's weird, and you know it.  One day, you claim to be this God fearing Christian.  The next day, you are starting a thread about your wet vagina.  Geebus.  It just seems a bit . . . bipolar maybe?  Not sure, but my mom is bipolar and my dad was an alcoholic, so I have a bit of experience with these kinds of these things if you ever need to talk about something.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Iron Head said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say no
> 
> 
> 
> That's only because CF has one of those huge black super cocks, unlike what us mere mortals posses. He could get stuck in a pot hole!
Click to expand...


tru'dat Mofo.

WTF made you think I was black, I mean besides my smooth style with the ladies here?


----------



## Bonzi

Just because you are in touch with your sexuality enough to discuss it - doesn't mean your desperate.....


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just so odd.  A person who claims to be a married Christian who gets drunk, goes online and starts threads about "her" wet vagina?  Bizarre to say the least.    What is really going on here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well not just mine.. anyone's... no one likes to feel "alone"..
> do you enjoy judging people?  I know you have no faults
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh come on!  It's weird, and you know it.  One day, you claim to be this God fearing Christian.  The next day, you are starting a thread about your wet vagina.  Geebus.  It just seems a bit . . . bipolar maybe?  Not sure, but my mom is bipolar and my dad was an alcoholic, so I have a bit of experience with these kinds of these things if you ever need to talk about something.
Click to expand...

 
I think you need to worry about yourself more, and others less....


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just so odd.  A person who claims to be a married Christian who gets drunk, goes online and starts threads about "her" wet vagina?  Bizarre to say the least.    What is really going on here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are over thinking things.. nothing wrong with talking about sexuality..do you have issues?
Click to expand...


Okay.  If you insist.  Something I probably wouldn't bring up on THIS forum anyways.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just so odd.  A person who claims to be a married Christian who gets drunk, goes online and starts threads about "her" wet vagina?  Bizarre to say the least.    What is really going on here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well not just mine.. anyone's... no one likes to feel "alone"..
> do you enjoy judging people?  I know you have no faults
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh come on!  It's weird, and you know it.  One day, you claim to be this God fearing Christian.  The next day, you are starting a thread about your wet vagina.  Geebus.  It just seems a bit . . . bipolar maybe?  Not sure, but my mom is bipolar and my dad was an alcoholic, so I have a bit of experience with these kinds of these things if you ever need to talk about something.
Click to expand...



Mother Theresa had a vagina too ya know.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just so odd.  A person who claims to be a married Christian who gets drunk, goes online and starts threads about "her" wet vagina?  Bizarre to say the least.    What is really going on here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are over thinking things.. nothing wrong with talking about sexuality..do you have issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay.  If you insist.  Something I probably wouldn't bring up on THIS forum anyways.
Click to expand...

 
To each his own.  I'm sure men will find you a woman of honor...
I'm a woman of honesty....


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Just because you are in touch with your sexuality enough to discuss it - doesn't mean your desperate.....



Okay, if you say so.  I've got to get to ready to start my day now though, so have fun with all of this.    I'll be sure to check back later.  Things ought to be interesting anyway.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you are in touch with your sexuality enough to discuss it - doesn't mean your desperate.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, if you say so.  I've got to get to ready to start my day now though, so have fun with all of this.    I'll be sure to check back later.  Things ought to be interesting anyway.
Click to expand...

 
later Chris... see you here or in Song Game!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Awww hell no!! That just means you're doing it right and you'll last a lot longer.
It's a win,win in my book.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Had a gf when 19 or 20 who got extraordinarily wet during sex. Was grody to me giving oral at the time, but I've since been with even wetter. Just gotta get used to it.

I get too wet during sex


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just so odd.  A person who claims to be a married Christian who gets drunk, goes online and starts threads about "her" wet vagina?  Bizarre to say the least.    What is really going on here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are over thinking things.. nothing wrong with talking about sexuality..do you have issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay.  If you insist.  Something I probably wouldn't bring up on THIS forum anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To each his own.  I'm sure men will find you a woman of honor...
> I'm a woman of honesty....
Click to expand...


Yeesh, I don't think the guys will see it quite in the same way.    You could be in for gobs of trouble, but . . . . I've gotta go.  Good luck to you!


----------



## Iron Head

Delta4Embassy said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... where you just can't feel anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I understand right, try doing kegel exercises.
Click to expand...

And here is Delta, right on cue. Clearly the picture by Aaron combined with the talk of bodily excretions summoned this creep like flies to a corpse. And, yes, Delta provides yet another creepy ass response. 

BLEEEEEEEEEECHHHHHH!!!!!!!! (That is me puking)


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So . . . nobody else thinks this is just weird?  Okaaaay then.  Have a good time.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey look, it's tits! You ought to know something about this given that huge gaping crevice fermenting between your legs. I bet you could brew some fine toilet wine in that hole of yours, eh? I'd even buy some to try it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never would I be that desperate.  I've told you before, BUZZ, I have standards.
Click to expand...

Relax, Tiny Tits; nobody wants to penetrate you. I'd be afraid that my cock would come out of you with a yeast infection, or worse.


----------



## Iron Head

Delta4Embassy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just so odd.  A person who claims to be a married Christian who gets drunk, goes online and starts threads about "her" wet vagina?  Bizarre to say the least.    What is really going on here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well not just mine.. anyone's... no one likes to feel "alone"..
> do you enjoy judging people?  I know you have no faults
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh come on!  It's weird, and you know it.  One day, you claim to be this God fearing Christian.  The next day, you are starting a thread about your wet vagina.  Geebus.  It just seems a bit . . . bipolar maybe?  Not sure, but my mom is bipolar and my dad was an alcoholic, so I have a bit of experience with these kinds of these things if you ever need to talk about something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mother Theresa had a vagina too ya know.
Click to expand...

Jesus fucking Christ, Delta. Is there ANYTHING about you that is NOT repulsive?


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just so odd.  A person who claims to be a married Christian who gets drunk, goes online and starts threads about "her" wet vagina?  Bizarre to say the least.    What is really going on here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are over thinking things.. nothing wrong with talking about sexuality..do you have issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay.  If you insist.  Something I probably wouldn't bring up on THIS forum anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To each his own.  I'm sure men will find you a woman of honor...
> I'm a woman of honesty....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeesh, I don't think the guys will see it quite in the same way.    You could be in for gobs of trouble, but . . . . I've gotta go.  Good luck to you!
Click to expand...

 
you mistake me for someone that can not handle themselves with men.....
....I care what the "guys" on here think?  .... no.... do you?


----------



## Iron Head

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just so odd.  A person who claims to be a married Christian who gets drunk, goes online and starts threads about "her" wet vagina?  Bizarre to say the least.    What is really going on here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are over thinking things.. nothing wrong with talking about sexuality..do you have issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay.  If you insist.  Something I probably wouldn't bring up on THIS forum anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To each his own.  I'm sure men will find you a woman of honor...
> I'm a woman of honesty....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeesh, I don't think the guys will see it quite in the same way.    You could be in for gobs of trouble, but . . . . I've gotta go.  Good luck to you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mistake me for someone that can not handle themselves with men.....
> ....I care what the "guys" on here think?  .... no.... do you?
Click to expand...

Chris is a vapid twit. Let's face it, you would probably never hang out with her in real life. You, obviously, possess depth, while Chris' mindless yammerings constitute a ringing endorsement for the proposition that she is operating with an empty head. If you were to blow into her left ear, then dust would most likely come out of her right.

However, I suspect that you already know this quite well an


----------



## Iron Head

Iron Head said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are over thinking things.. nothing wrong with talking about sexuality..do you have issues?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.  If you insist.  Something I probably wouldn't bring up on THIS forum anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To each his own.  I'm sure men will find you a woman of honor...
> I'm a woman of honesty....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeesh, I don't think the guys will see it quite in the same way.    You could be in for gobs of trouble, but . . . . I've gotta go.  Good luck to you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mistake me for someone that can not handle themselves with men.....
> ....I care what the "guys" on here think?  .... no.... do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chris is a vapid twit. Let's face it, you would probably never hang out with her in real life. You, obviously, possess depth, while Chris' mindless yammerings constitute a ringing endorsement for the proposition that she is operating with an empty head. If you were to blow into her left ear, then dust would most likely come out of her right.
> 
> However, I suspect that you already know this quite well an
Click to expand...

Whoops! I fucked up and cut off the balance of my message. My end was 

"However, I suspect that you already know this quite well and only respond to her just for the hell of it".


----------



## shadow355

Bonzi said:


> [....I care what the "guys" on here think?  .... no.... do you?


 
I wouldn't. Just like everday people - People on this board "May Not" posess intellect, maturity and the ability to deduce. They may be in their 30s - 40's or 50 in age.....but that does not mean that they are mature - or even correct for that matter. I won't get into being biased.

There are times when other peoples opinions and thoughts matter. This is not the time, nor one of those places.

    Shadow 355

P.S.  Chris L ----> there is nothing wrong with you, and you have a nice smile.


----------



## Bonzi

Iron Head said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.  If you insist.  Something I probably wouldn't bring up on THIS forum anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To each his own.  I'm sure men will find you a woman of honor...
> I'm a woman of honesty....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeesh, I don't think the guys will see it quite in the same way.    You could be in for gobs of trouble, but . . . . I've gotta go.  Good luck to you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mistake me for someone that can not handle themselves with men.....
> ....I care what the "guys" on here think?  .... no.... do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chris is a vapid twit. Let's face it, you would probably never hang out with her in real life. You, obviously, possess depth, while Chris' mindless yammerings constitute a ringing endorsement for the proposition that she is operating with an empty head. If you were to blow into her left ear, then dust would most likely come out of her right.
> 
> However, I suspect that you already know this quite well an
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoops! I fucked up and cut off the balance of my message. My end was
> 
> "However, I suspect that you already know this quite well and only respond to her just for the hell of it".
Click to expand...

 
be careful how people project themselves.... sometimes I can be misleading.. I thank you however for the compliments ...


----------



## Bonzi

shadow355 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> [....I care what the "guys" on here think?  .... no.... do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't. Just like everday people - People on this board "May Not" posess intellect, maturity and the ability to deduce. They may be in their 30s - 40's or 50 in age.....but that does not mean that they are mature - or even correct for that matter. I won't get into being biased.
> 
> There are times when other peoples opinions and thoughts matter. This is not the time, nor one of those places.
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> P.S.  Chris L ----> there is nothing wrong with you, and you have a nice smile.
Click to expand...

 
Just like every other guy, trying to get in her pants...


----------



## Iron Head

Bonzi said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> To each his own.  I'm sure men will find you a woman of honor...
> I'm a woman of honesty....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeesh, I don't think the guys will see it quite in the same way.    You could be in for gobs of trouble, but . . . . I've gotta go.  Good luck to you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mistake me for someone that can not handle themselves with men.....
> ....I care what the "guys" on here think?  .... no.... do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chris is a vapid twit. Let's face it, you would probably never hang out with her in real life. You, obviously, possess depth, while Chris' mindless yammerings constitute a ringing endorsement for the proposition that she is operating with an empty head. If you were to blow into her left ear, then dust would most likely come out of her right.
> 
> However, I suspect that you already know this quite well an
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoops! I fucked up and cut off the balance of my message. My end was
> 
> "However, I suspect that you already know this quite well and only respond to her just for the hell of it".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> be careful how people project themselves.... sometimes I can be misleading.. I thank you however for the compliments ...
Click to expand...

Misleading? You mean you are really a dumbass who merely knows how to choose her words wisely?


----------



## Bonzi

Iron Head said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeesh, I don't think the guys will see it quite in the same way.    You could be in for gobs of trouble, but . . . . I've gotta go.  Good luck to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mistake me for someone that can not handle themselves with men.....
> ....I care what the "guys" on here think?  .... no.... do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chris is a vapid twit. Let's face it, you would probably never hang out with her in real life. You, obviously, possess depth, while Chris' mindless yammerings constitute a ringing endorsement for the proposition that she is operating with an empty head. If you were to blow into her left ear, then dust would most likely come out of her right.
> 
> However, I suspect that you already know this quite well an
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoops! I fucked up and cut off the balance of my message. My end was
> 
> "However, I suspect that you already know this quite well and only respond to her just for the hell of it".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> be careful how people project themselves.... sometimes I can be misleading.. I thank you however for the compliments ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Misleading? You mean you are really a dumbass who merely knows how to choose her words wisely?
Click to expand...

 
I was actually referring to ChrisL.


----------



## shadow355

Bonzi said:


> Just like every other guy, trying to get in her pants...


 
 Not even close my dear......not even close.

  And you do not know me.

 And she does have a nice smile.


     Shadow 355


----------



## WelfareQueen

aaronleland said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot wait to read Delta's comments. I will, however, ingest nausea medication before doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please do NOT summons him...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am summoning him now.
Click to expand...



Your bat signal worked Aaron.  I think I hear D4E driving up now.........


----------



## Bonzi

Honestly, this is about WOMEN being WET, yet, you want to draw D4E in here... why?


----------



## Iron Head

shadow355 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> [....I care what the "guys" on here think?  .... no.... do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't. Just like everday people - People on this board "May Not" posess intellect, maturity and the ability to deduce. They may be in their 30s - 40's or 50 in age.....but that does not mean that they are mature - or even correct for that matter. I won't get into being biased.
> 
> There are times when other peoples opinions and thoughts matter. This is not the time, nor one of those places.
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> P.S.  Chris L ----> there is nothing wrong with you, and you have a nice smile.
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with her? Well, she is probably not an Idi Amin (ha ha ha... Chris does not even know who I am referring to!), but she definitely ain't got her shit together.


----------



## Bonzi

Iron Head said:


> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> [....I care what the "guys" on here think?  .... no.... do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't. Just like everday people - People on this board "May Not" posess intellect, maturity and the ability to deduce. They may be in their 30s - 40's or 50 in age.....but that does not mean that they are mature - or even correct for that matter. I won't get into being biased.
> 
> There are times when other peoples opinions and thoughts matter. This is not the time, nor one of those places.
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> P.S.  Chris L ----> there is nothing wrong with you, and you have a nice smile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with her? Well, she is probably not an Idi Amin (ha ha ha... Chris does not even know who I am referring to!), but she definitely ain't got her shit together.
Click to expand...

 
Well we will wait for her to come back and defend herself...
I do not know her personally, but she seems to be a very attractive woman
From what she says, a good cook.
probably a bit high maintenance....
and pretty territorial....


----------



## Iron Head

shadow355 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like every other guy, trying to get in her pants...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close my dear......not even close.
> 
> And you do not know me.
> 
> And she does have a nice smile.
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
Click to expand...

Look at all of her album pics. There is definitely something up with her... Something mongrel about her pedigree. If she lived in 1940 Germany she would have been cooked well done!


----------



## Bonzi

Iron Head said:


> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like every other guy, trying to get in her pants...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close my dear......not even close.
> 
> And you do not know me.
> 
> And she does have a nice smile.
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at all of her album pics. There is definitely something up with her... Something mongrel about her pedigree. If she lived in 1940 Germany she would have been cooked well done!
Click to expand...

 
I think people that try to put her down really lust her and are trying to convince themselves they don't "want" her...
think about it...


----------



## Iron Head

Bonzi said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> [....I care what the "guys" on here think?  .... no.... do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't. Just like everday people - People on this board "May Not" posess intellect, maturity and the ability to deduce. They may be in their 30s - 40's or 50 in age.....but that does not mean that they are mature - or even correct for that matter. I won't get into being biased.
> 
> There are times when other peoples opinions and thoughts matter. This is not the time, nor one of those places.
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> P.S.  Chris L ----> there is nothing wrong with you, and you have a nice smile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with her? Well, she is probably not an Idi Amin (ha ha ha... Chris does not even know who I am referring to!), but she definitely ain't got her shit together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we will wait for her to come back and defend herself...
> I do not know her personally, but she seems to be a very attractive woman
> From what she says, a good cook.
> probably a bit high maintenance....
> and pretty territorial....
Click to expand...

She is somewhat attractive, as in "doable". I am sure that men pay attention to her. That is what we do. We are throbbing cocks with arms and legs. However, she has clearly let it go to her head. This is one of the things that is really annoying about her and places her in the "fuck-up" category of existential delinquents.


----------



## Iron Head

Bonzi said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like every other guy, trying to get in her pants...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close my dear......not even close.
> 
> And you do not know me.
> 
> And she does have a nice smile.
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at all of her album pics. There is definitely something up with her... Something mongrel about her pedigree. If she lived in 1940 Germany she would have been cooked well done!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think people that try to put her down really lust her and are trying to convince themselves they don't "want" her...
> think about it...
Click to expand...

Maybe. I just don't like her personality.


----------



## saveliberty

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi, girlfriend, there is a fine line between sexy and provocative and just plain . . . gross.    You've crossed it, twice now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can leave anytime...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Just trying to help you out here*.
Click to expand...


That seems to be when trouble starts.


----------



## saveliberty

We all have our internet condoms in use right?


----------



## Bonzi

saveliberty said:


> We all have our internet condoms in use right?


 
why? do you have a stiffy?


----------



## Bonzi

ClosedCaption said:


> Someone is trying to get a PM


 
Success


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> [....I care what the "guys" on here think?  .... no.... do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't. Just like everday people - People on this board "May Not" posess intellect, maturity and the ability to deduce. They may be in their 30s - 40's or 50 in age.....but that does not mean that they are mature - or even correct for that matter. I won't get into being biased.
> 
> There are times when other peoples opinions and thoughts matter. This is not the time, nor one of those places.
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> P.S.  Chris L ----> there is nothing wrong with you, and you have a nice smile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with her? Well, she is probably not an Idi Amin (ha ha ha... Chris does not even know who I am referring to!), but she definitely ain't got her shit together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we will wait for her to come back and defend herself...
> *I do not know her personally, but she seems to be a very attractive woman*
> From what she says, a good cook.
> probably a bit high maintenance....
> and pretty territorial....
Click to expand...

I wouldn't go that far...


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So . . . nobody else thinks this is just weird?  Okaaaay then.  Have a good time.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey look, it's tits! You ought to know something about this given that huge gaping crevice fermenting between your legs. I bet you could brew some fine toilet wine in that hole of yours, eh? I'd even buy some to try it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never would I be that desperate.  I've told you before, BUZZ, I have standards.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Relax, Tiny Tits; nobody wants to penetrate you. I'd be afraid that my cock would come out of you with a yeast infection, or worse.
Click to expand...


I have so many come backs, but I will just say, you make a yeast infection sound very attractive.    If it came between a choice of you or yeast infection, yeast infection wins hands down.  Sounds much LESS unpleasant.


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> I think people that try to put her down really lust her and are trying to convince themselves they don't "want" her...
> think about it...


That's one of the the biggest bullshits I've ever heard


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> [....I care what the "guys" on here think?  .... no.... do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't. Just like everday people - People on this board "May Not" posess intellect, maturity and the ability to deduce. They may be in their 30s - 40's or 50 in age.....but that does not mean that they are mature - or even correct for that matter. I won't get into being biased.
> 
> There are times when other peoples opinions and thoughts matter. This is not the time, nor one of those places.
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> P.S.  Chris L ----> there is nothing wrong with you, and you have a nice smile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with her? Well, she is probably not an Idi Amin (ha ha ha... Chris does not even know who I am referring to!), but she definitely ain't got her shit together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we will wait for her to come back and defend herself...
> *I do not know her personally, but she seems to be a very attractive woman*
> From what she says, a good cook.
> probably a bit high maintenance....
> and pretty territorial....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't go that far...
Click to expand...

 
Sour grapes.  You don't fool anyone defcon...


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.  If you insist.  Something I probably wouldn't bring up on THIS forum anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To each his own.  I'm sure men will find you a woman of honor...
> I'm a woman of honesty....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeesh, I don't think the guys will see it quite in the same way.    You could be in for gobs of trouble, but . . . . I've gotta go.  Good luck to you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mistake me for someone that can not handle themselves with men.....
> ....I care what the "guys" on here think?  .... no.... do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chris is a vapid twit. Let's face it, you would probably never hang out with her in real life. You, obviously, possess depth, while Chris' mindless yammerings constitute a ringing endorsement for the proposition that she is operating with an empty head. If you were to blow into her left ear, then dust would most likely come out of her right.
> 
> However, I suspect that you already know this quite well an
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoops! I fucked up and cut off the balance of my message. My end was
> 
> "However, I suspect that you already know this quite well and only respond to her just for the hell of it".
Click to expand...


Obviously overcompensation to cover for your latent homosexual tendencies.


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think people that try to put her down really lust her and are trying to convince themselves they don't "want" her...
> think about it...
> 
> 
> 
> That's one of the the biggest bullshits I've ever heard
Click to expand...

 
you keep protesting, and proving my point


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think people that try to put her down really lust her and are trying to convince themselves they don't "want" her...
> think about it...
> 
> 
> 
> That's one of the the biggest bullshits I've ever heard
Click to expand...

 
You are ChrisL's biggest hard on ... but are not man enough to own up... loser...


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just so odd.  A person who claims to be a married Christian who gets drunk, goes online and starts threads about "her" wet vagina?  Bizarre to say the least.    What is really going on here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are over thinking things.. nothing wrong with talking about sexuality..do you have issues?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay.  If you insist.  Something I probably wouldn't bring up on THIS forum anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To each his own.  I'm sure men will find you a woman of honor...
> I'm a woman of honesty....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeesh, I don't think the guys will see it quite in the same way.    You could be in for gobs of trouble, but . . . . I've gotta go.  Good luck to you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mistake me for someone that can not handle themselves with men.....
> ....I care what the "guys" on here think?  .... no.... do you?
Click to expand...


Well, when half of the people are clinically insane, it's probably not a good idea to share such things.  If you were concerned with numbness, you should probably ask your physician.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are over thinking things.. nothing wrong with talking about sexuality..do you have issues?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.  If you insist.  Something I probably wouldn't bring up on THIS forum anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To each his own.  I'm sure men will find you a woman of honor...
> I'm a woman of honesty....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeesh, I don't think the guys will see it quite in the same way.    You could be in for gobs of trouble, but . . . . I've gotta go.  Good luck to you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mistake me for someone that can not handle themselves with men.....
> ....I care what the "guys" on here think?  .... no.... do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, when half of the people are clinically insane, it's probably not a good idea to share such things.  If you were concerned with numbness, you should probably ask your physician.
Click to expand...

 
I'm not numb.. just extremely wet... why do you keep wanting to say I'm numb? Jealous?


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just so odd.  A person who claims to be a married Christian who gets drunk, goes online and starts threads about "her" wet vagina?  Bizarre to say the least.    What is really going on here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well not just mine.. anyone's... no one likes to feel "alone"..
> do you enjoy judging people?  I know you have no faults
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh come on!  It's weird, and you know it.  One day, you claim to be this God fearing Christian.  The next day, you are starting a thread about your wet vagina.  Geebus.  It just seems a bit . . . bipolar maybe?  Not sure, but my mom is bipolar and my dad was an alcoholic, so I have a bit of experience with these kinds of these things if you ever need to talk about something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mother Theresa had a vagina too ya know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ, Delta. Is there ANYTHING about you that is NOT repulsive?
Click to expand...


Good grief!  YOU are repulsive.  Looked in the mirror moldy old man?    Seriously though, any 50-year-old man who behaves in the manner that you do has some real serious psychiatric issues.  Talk to someone about your homosexual tendencies.    It'll be okay.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.  If you insist.  Something I probably wouldn't bring up on THIS forum anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To each his own.  I'm sure men will find you a woman of honor...
> I'm a woman of honesty....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeesh, I don't think the guys will see it quite in the same way.    You could be in for gobs of trouble, but . . . . I've gotta go.  Good luck to you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mistake me for someone that can not handle themselves with men.....
> ....I care what the "guys" on here think?  .... no.... do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, when half of the people are clinically insane, it's probably not a good idea to share such things.  If you were concerned with numbness, you should probably ask your physician.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not numb.. just extremely wet... why do you keep wanting to say I'm numb? Jealous?
Click to expand...


You asked if it was normal to lose feeling.  Hello?  Read your OP.


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> Sour grapes. You don't fool anyone defcon...


I don't want to fool anyone...why would I? I just stated my opinion. You claim to be honest and I believe you, why don't you give me the same?


Bonzi said:


> you keep protesting, and proving my point


Fuck your point sweetheart... read above ^^^^


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.  If you insist.  Something I probably wouldn't bring up on THIS forum anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To each his own.  I'm sure men will find you a woman of honor...
> I'm a woman of honesty....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeesh, I don't think the guys will see it quite in the same way.    You could be in for gobs of trouble, but . . . . I've gotta go.  Good luck to you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mistake me for someone that can not handle themselves with men.....
> ....I care what the "guys" on here think?  .... no.... do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, when half of the people are clinically insane, it's probably not a good idea to share such things.  If you were concerned with numbness, you should probably ask your physician.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not numb.. just extremely wet... why do you keep wanting to say I'm numb? Jealous?
Click to expand...


I don't THINK you are supposed to lose feeling just because you are "wet" as you said.  I think if you lose feeling that is an indication of a problem.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> To each his own.  I'm sure men will find you a woman of honor...
> I'm a woman of honesty....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeesh, I don't think the guys will see it quite in the same way.    You could be in for gobs of trouble, but . . . . I've gotta go.  Good luck to you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mistake me for someone that can not handle themselves with men.....
> ....I care what the "guys" on here think?  .... no.... do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, when half of the people are clinically insane, it's probably not a good idea to share such things.  If you were concerned with numbness, you should probably ask your physician.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not numb.. just extremely wet... why do you keep wanting to say I'm numb? Jealous?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You asked if it was normal to lose feeling.  Hello?  Read your OP.
Click to expand...

 
I think if you are flowing like the Niagra, what do you expect?


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sour grapes. You don't fool anyone defcon...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to fool anyone...why would I? I just stated my opinion. You claim to be honest and I believe you, why don't you give me the same?
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> you keep protesting, and proving my point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck your point sweetheart... read above ^^^^
Click to expand...

 
Damn that's hot...


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sour grapes. You don't fool anyone defcon...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to fool anyone...why would I? I just stated my opinion. You claim to be honest and I believe you, why don't you give me the same?
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> you keep protesting, and proving my point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck your point sweetheart... read above ^^^^
Click to expand...


Look weirdo.  If you weren't obsessed with me, you wouldn't be so "bothered" by me.  Amirite?  I mean, I couldn't care less about you and what you're doing.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> To each his own.  I'm sure men will find you a woman of honor...
> I'm a woman of honesty....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeesh, I don't think the guys will see it quite in the same way.    You could be in for gobs of trouble, but . . . . I've gotta go.  Good luck to you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mistake me for someone that can not handle themselves with men.....
> ....I care what the "guys" on here think?  .... no.... do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, when half of the people are clinically insane, it's probably not a good idea to share such things.  If you were concerned with numbness, you should probably ask your physician.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not numb.. just extremely wet... why do you keep wanting to say I'm numb? Jealous?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't THINK you are supposed to lose feeling just because you are "wet" as you said.  I think if you lose feeling that is an indication of a problem.
Click to expand...

 
Obviously, you have not been very wet before then....


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> [....I care what the "guys" on here think?  .... no.... do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't. Just like everday people - People on this board "May Not" posess intellect, maturity and the ability to deduce. They may be in their 30s - 40's or 50 in age.....but that does not mean that they are mature - or even correct for that matter. I won't get into being biased.
> 
> There are times when other peoples opinions and thoughts matter. This is not the time, nor one of those places.
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> P.S.  Chris L ----> there is nothing wrong with you, and you have a nice smile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with her? Well, she is probably not an Idi Amin (ha ha ha... Chris does not even know who I am referring to!), but she definitely ain't got her shit together.
Click to expand...


Hey weirdo, I'm not the one harassing women who I don't know on the internet.  THAT is the sign of a serious problem.  You are a stalker.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeesh, I don't think the guys will see it quite in the same way.    You could be in for gobs of trouble, but . . . . I've gotta go.  Good luck to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mistake me for someone that can not handle themselves with men.....
> ....I care what the "guys" on here think?  .... no.... do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, when half of the people are clinically insane, it's probably not a good idea to share such things.  If you were concerned with numbness, you should probably ask your physician.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not numb.. just extremely wet... why do you keep wanting to say I'm numb? Jealous?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't THINK you are supposed to lose feeling just because you are "wet" as you said.  I think if you lose feeling that is an indication of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, you have not been very wet before then....
Click to expand...


I won't comment on that, but you should probably talk to your doctor.


----------



## ChrisL

My God, you people are a bunch of psychopaths, seriously.    Hopefully this is not an accurate representation of our population.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> you mistake me for someone that can not handle themselves with men.....
> ....I care what the "guys" on here think?  .... no.... do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, when half of the people are clinically insane, it's probably not a good idea to share such things.  If you were concerned with numbness, you should probably ask your physician.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not numb.. just extremely wet... why do you keep wanting to say I'm numb? Jealous?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't THINK you are supposed to lose feeling just because you are "wet" as you said.  I think if you lose feeling that is an indication of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, you have not been very wet before then....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I won't comment on that, but you should probably talk to your doctor.
Click to expand...

 
are you related to Derideo Te? I think you are...
I though you could be rational, but, obviously, I was wrong....


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> My God, you people are a bunch of psychopaths, seriously.    Hopefully this is not an accurate representation of our population.


 
Oh you are the representation of a decent citizen....
interesting....


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, when half of the people are clinically insane, it's probably not a good idea to share such things.  If you were concerned with numbness, you should probably ask your physician.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not numb.. just extremely wet... why do you keep wanting to say I'm numb? Jealous?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't THINK you are supposed to lose feeling just because you are "wet" as you said.  I think if you lose feeling that is an indication of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, you have not been very wet before then....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I won't comment on that, but you should probably talk to your doctor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you related to Derideo Te? I think you are...
> I though you could be rational, but, obviously, I was wrong....
Click to expand...


You ASKED a question.  You asked if it was normal to get so wet that you lose feeling.  Are you drunk?


----------



## Bonzi

Bonzi said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sour grapes. You don't fool anyone defcon...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to fool anyone...why would I? I just stated my opinion. You claim to be honest and I believe you, why don't you give me the same?
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> you keep protesting, and proving my point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck your point sweetheart... read above ^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn that's hot...
Click to expand...

 
defcon says fuck .. instant orgasm..


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My God, you people are a bunch of psychopaths, seriously.    Hopefully this is not an accurate representation of our population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you are the representation of a decent citizen....
> interesting....
Click to expand...


I think so.  I work, I pay taxes, I don't cheat on my SO.    I don't claim to be something that I'm not, like a Christian.  I don't get involved with weirdos.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not numb.. just extremely wet... why do you keep wanting to say I'm numb? Jealous?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't THINK you are supposed to lose feeling just because you are "wet" as you said.  I think if you lose feeling that is an indication of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, you have not been very wet before then....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I won't comment on that, but you should probably talk to your doctor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you related to Derideo Te? I think you are...
> I though you could be rational, but, obviously, I was wrong....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ASKED a question.  You asked if it was normal to get so wet that you lose feeling.  Are you drunk?
Click to expand...

 
Depends on how wet you get, I would assume.
You vs. me?
let's take a poll.....


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My God, you people are a bunch of psychopaths, seriously.    Hopefully this is not an accurate representation of our population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you are the representation of a decent citizen....
> interesting....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think so.  I work, I pay taxes, I don't cheat on my SO.    I don't claim to be something that I'm not, like a Christian.  I don't get involved with weirdos.
Click to expand...

 
You are not even married.  Why is that?


----------



## ChrisL

Outside of this mental asylum anyways.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't THINK you are supposed to lose feeling just because you are "wet" as you said.  I think if you lose feeling that is an indication of a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, you have not been very wet before then....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I won't comment on that, but you should probably talk to your doctor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you related to Derideo Te? I think you are...
> I though you could be rational, but, obviously, I was wrong....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ASKED a question.  You asked if it was normal to get so wet that you lose feeling.  Are you drunk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on how wet you get, I would assume.
> You vs. me?
> let's take a poll.....
Click to expand...


Leave me out of it, thank you.    This is all your thing.  I just think if you think something is "abnormal" then you should talk to your doctor instead of a bunch of strangers on the internet.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My God, you people are a bunch of psychopaths, seriously.    Hopefully this is not an accurate representation of our population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you are the representation of a decent citizen....
> interesting....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think so.  I work, I pay taxes, I don't cheat on my SO.    I don't claim to be something that I'm not, like a Christian.  I don't get involved with weirdos.
Click to expand...

 
no but you like to fuck with them...


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't THINK you are supposed to lose feeling just because you are "wet" as you said.  I think if you lose feeling that is an indication of a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, you have not been very wet before then....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I won't comment on that, but you should probably talk to your doctor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you related to Derideo Te? I think you are...
> I though you could be rational, but, obviously, I was wrong....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ASKED a question.  You asked if it was normal to get so wet that you lose feeling.  Are you drunk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on how wet you get, I would assume.
> You vs. me?
> let's take a poll.....
Click to expand...


How on earth would you go about measuring that?  Oh forget it.  I don't want to know.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, you have not been very wet before then....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't comment on that, but you should probably talk to your doctor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you related to Derideo Te? I think you are...
> I though you could be rational, but, obviously, I was wrong....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ASKED a question.  You asked if it was normal to get so wet that you lose feeling.  Are you drunk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on how wet you get, I would assume.
> You vs. me?
> let's take a poll.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leave me out of it, thank you.    This is all your thing.  I just think if you think something is "abnormal" then you should talk to your doctor instead of a bunch of strangers on the internet.
Click to expand...

 
and that bothers you.. why?


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My God, you people are a bunch of psychopaths, seriously.    Hopefully this is not an accurate representation of our population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you are the representation of a decent citizen....
> interesting....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think so.  I work, I pay taxes, I don't cheat on my SO.    I don't claim to be something that I'm not, like a Christian.  I don't get involved with weirdos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no but you like to fuck with them...
Click to expand...


Hey, they seem to find ME on this forum.  I certainly don't seek them out.    Maybe I'll change my avatar or something.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My God, you people are a bunch of psychopaths, seriously.    Hopefully this is not an accurate representation of our population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you are the representation of a decent citizen....
> interesting....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think so.  I work, I pay taxes, I don't cheat on my SO.    I don't claim to be something that I'm not, like a Christian.  I don't get involved with weirdos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not even married.  Why is that?
Click to expand...


Well, hmm.  Unlike yourself, I don't like to share personal information of that nature with strangers on the internet.    So, to be honest, it's none of your fucking business.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sour grapes. You don't fool anyone defcon...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to fool anyone...why would I? I just stated my opinion. You claim to be honest and I believe you, why don't you give me the same?
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> you keep protesting, and proving my point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck your point sweetheart... read above ^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn that's hot...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> defcon says fuck .. instant orgasm..
Click to expand...


And you say you're not desperate!!!


----------



## April

Bonzi said:


> .... where you just can't feel anything?



If it's so wet that you aren't feeling him inside you, switch positions. You on top or him from behind is good. 

Either that or dude just isn't filling you enough, girth wise.


----------



## Gracie

Slowly backing out of thread.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My God, you people are a bunch of psychopaths, seriously.    Hopefully this is not an accurate representation of our population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you are the representation of a decent citizen....
> interesting....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think so.  I work, I pay taxes, I don't cheat on my SO.    I don't claim to be something that I'm not, like a Christian.  I don't get involved with weirdos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no but you like to fuck with them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, they seem to find ME on this forum.  I certainly don't seek them out.    Maybe I'll change my avatar or something.
Click to expand...

 
that's a shock?  You act flirtatious and post sexy pics of yourself then wonder why?
You do realize men have dicks.  right?


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My God, you people are a bunch of psychopaths, seriously.    Hopefully this is not an accurate representation of our population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you are the representation of a decent citizen....
> interesting....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think so.  I work, I pay taxes, I don't cheat on my SO.    I don't claim to be something that I'm not, like a Christian.  I don't get involved with weirdos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no but you like to fuck with them...
Click to expand...


This is interesting.  Do you remember when I first messed with defcon?  What exactly happened there?


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> How on earth would you go about measuring that? Oh forget it. I don't want to know.


Just get a measuring cup...squirt into it and submit your reading to a third party who will reveal the winner...it's not that complicated..


----------



## rdean

Bonzi said:


> .... where you just can't feel anything?


You mean like being dead?


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My God, you people are a bunch of psychopaths, seriously.    Hopefully this is not an accurate representation of our population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you are the representation of a decent citizen....
> interesting....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think so.  I work, I pay taxes, I don't cheat on my SO.    I don't claim to be something that I'm not, like a Christian.  I don't get involved with weirdos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no but you like to fuck with them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, they seem to find ME on this forum.  I certainly don't seek them out.    Maybe I'll change my avatar or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's a shock?  You act flirtatious and post sexy pics of yourself then wonder why?
> You do realize men have dicks.  right?
Click to expand...


I'm single.    Just because I want to attract men, doesn't mean I want to attract the weird ones too.  It just happens to work out that way sometimes.  *sigh*


----------



## Bonzi

AngelsNDemons said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... where you just can't feel anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's so wet that you aren't feeling him inside you, switch positions. You on top or him from behind is good.
> 
> Either that or dude just isn't filling you enough, girth wise.
Click to expand...

 
It's not just that .. masturbation also.. annoying you have to get towels etc.... some have stronger drives than others I guess...


----------



## Bonzi

rdean said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... where you just can't feel anything?
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like being dead?
Click to expand...

 
No, I mean like too much lubrication... or have you never made a woman that wet before..?


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How on earth would you go about measuring that? Oh forget it. I don't want to know.
> 
> 
> 
> Just get a measuring cup...squirt into it and submit your reading to a third party who will reveal the winner...it's not that complicated..
Click to expand...


Hopefully you're joking.  Hard to say though.


----------



## April

Bonzi said:


> It's not just that .. masturbation also.. annoying you have to get towels etc.... some have stronger drives than others I guess...


True...yet there are many types of toys out there that can accommodate excessive secretion.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My God, you people are a bunch of psychopaths, seriously.    Hopefully this is not an accurate representation of our population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you are the representation of a decent citizen....
> interesting....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think so.  I work, I pay taxes, I don't cheat on my SO.    I don't claim to be something that I'm not, like a Christian.  I don't get involved with weirdos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not even married.  Why is that?
Click to expand...


I could turn this question around and ask you why ARE you married?    In fact, if you want to go into asking personal questions, I have many more.  Problem is, that would be breaking the family rule.


Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My God, you people are a bunch of psychopaths, seriously.    Hopefully this is not an accurate representation of our population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you are the representation of a decent citizen....
> interesting....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think so.  I work, I pay taxes, I don't cheat on my SO.    I don't claim to be something that I'm not, like a Christian.  I don't get involved with weirdos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no but you like to fuck with them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, they seem to find ME on this forum.  I certainly don't seek them out.    Maybe I'll change my avatar or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's a shock?  You act flirtatious and post sexy pics of yourself then wonder why?
> You do realize men have dicks.  right?
Click to expand...


You think my pictures are sexy?  Awww!  Thanks!    I knew there was a reason why I liked you!


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you are the representation of a decent citizen....
> interesting....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think so.  I work, I pay taxes, I don't cheat on my SO.    I don't claim to be something that I'm not, like a Christian.  I don't get involved with weirdos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no but you like to fuck with them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, they seem to find ME on this forum.  I certainly don't seek them out.    Maybe I'll change my avatar or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's a shock?  You act flirtatious and post sexy pics of yourself then wonder why?
> You do realize men have dicks.  right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm single.    Just because I want to attract men, doesn't mean I want to attract the weird ones too.  It just happens to work out that way sometimes.  *sigh*
Click to expand...

 
I already told you to ignore them.. but you don't or won't... you can't play both sides of the coin....
at least I'm honest.... what about you?


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think so.  I work, I pay taxes, I don't cheat on my SO.    I don't claim to be something that I'm not, like a Christian.  I don't get involved with weirdos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no but you like to fuck with them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, they seem to find ME on this forum.  I certainly don't seek them out.    Maybe I'll change my avatar or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's a shock?  You act flirtatious and post sexy pics of yourself then wonder why?
> You do realize men have dicks.  right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm single.    Just because I want to attract men, doesn't mean I want to attract the weird ones too.  It just happens to work out that way sometimes.  *sigh*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you to ignore them.. but you don't or won't... you can't play both sides of the coin....
> at least I'm honest.... what about you?
Click to expand...


No, you told me that ignoring them was showing a sign of "weakness."  I said you were full of shit!


----------



## Bonzi

AngelsNDemons said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just that .. masturbation also.. annoying you have to get towels etc.... some have stronger drives than others I guess...
> 
> 
> 
> True...yet there are many types of toys out there that can accommodate excessive secretion.
Click to expand...

 
I've not found one yet that can rival my hand..... or....... let's just say, I never get off on anything artificial....


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no but you like to fuck with them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, they seem to find ME on this forum.  I certainly don't seek them out.    Maybe I'll change my avatar or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's a shock?  You act flirtatious and post sexy pics of yourself then wonder why?
> You do realize men have dicks.  right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm single.    Just because I want to attract men, doesn't mean I want to attract the weird ones too.  It just happens to work out that way sometimes.  *sigh*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you to ignore them.. but you don't or won't... you can't play both sides of the coin....
> at least I'm honest.... what about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you told me that ignoring them was showing a sign of "weakness."  I said you were full of shit!
Click to expand...

 
Oh so you listen to me now.  Sounds to me like you are talking out of both sides of your mouth.
Which is it?


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think so.  I work, I pay taxes, I don't cheat on my SO.    I don't claim to be something that I'm not, like a Christian.  I don't get involved with weirdos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no but you like to fuck with them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, they seem to find ME on this forum.  I certainly don't seek them out.    Maybe I'll change my avatar or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's a shock?  You act flirtatious and post sexy pics of yourself then wonder why?
> You do realize men have dicks.  right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm single.    Just because I want to attract men, doesn't mean I want to attract the weird ones too.  It just happens to work out that way sometimes.  *sigh*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you to ignore them.. but you don't or won't... you can't play both sides of the coin....
> at least I'm honest.... what about you?
Click to expand...


Also, I do what I want.  If I feel like putting them on ignore, then I do.  If I feel like messing with them, then I do that instead.    All depends on my mood, I suppose.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, they seem to find ME on this forum.  I certainly don't seek them out.    Maybe I'll change my avatar or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's a shock?  You act flirtatious and post sexy pics of yourself then wonder why?
> You do realize men have dicks.  right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm single.    Just because I want to attract men, doesn't mean I want to attract the weird ones too.  It just happens to work out that way sometimes.  *sigh*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you to ignore them.. but you don't or won't... you can't play both sides of the coin....
> at least I'm honest.... what about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you told me that ignoring them was showing a sign of "weakness."  I said you were full of shit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh so you listen to me now.  Sounds to me like you are talking out of both sides of your mouth.
> Which is it?
Click to expand...


I listen to you?  What makes you think THAT?    Why would I do that?


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no but you like to fuck with them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, they seem to find ME on this forum.  I certainly don't seek them out.    Maybe I'll change my avatar or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's a shock?  You act flirtatious and post sexy pics of yourself then wonder why?
> You do realize men have dicks.  right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm single.    Just because I want to attract men, doesn't mean I want to attract the weird ones too.  It just happens to work out that way sometimes.  *sigh*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you to ignore them.. but you don't or won't... you can't play both sides of the coin....
> at least I'm honest.... what about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, I do what I want.  If I feel like putting them on ignore, then I do.  If I feel like messing with them, then I do that instead.    All depends on my mood, I suppose.
Click to expand...

 
then don't complain about them... if you don't want to attract the weird ones (like you say) then don't....
but you know Chris, it's on them.  If they are attracted.. that's no your fault, and I will give you that.


----------



## ChrisL

This thread just keeps getting more and more bizarre.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's a shock?  You act flirtatious and post sexy pics of yourself then wonder why?
> You do realize men have dicks.  right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm single.    Just because I want to attract men, doesn't mean I want to attract the weird ones too.  It just happens to work out that way sometimes.  *sigh*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you to ignore them.. but you don't or won't... you can't play both sides of the coin....
> at least I'm honest.... what about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you told me that ignoring them was showing a sign of "weakness."  I said you were full of shit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh so you listen to me now.  Sounds to me like you are talking out of both sides of your mouth.
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I listen to you?  What makes you think THAT?    Why would I do that?
Click to expand...

 
You seemed to think my statement about showing a sign of 'weakness' had validity...
If not, that's ok too..


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, they seem to find ME on this forum.  I certainly don't seek them out.    Maybe I'll change my avatar or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's a shock?  You act flirtatious and post sexy pics of yourself then wonder why?
> You do realize men have dicks.  right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm single.    Just because I want to attract men, doesn't mean I want to attract the weird ones too.  It just happens to work out that way sometimes.  *sigh*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you to ignore them.. but you don't or won't... you can't play both sides of the coin....
> at least I'm honest.... what about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, I do what I want.  If I feel like putting them on ignore, then I do.  If I feel like messing with them, then I do that instead.    All depends on my mood, I suppose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> then don't complain about them... if you don't want to attract the weird ones (like you say) then don't....
> but you know Chris, it's on them.  If they are attracted.. that's no your fault, and I will give you that.
Click to expand...


Hey, I post pictures and I'm myself.  I'm not going out of my way to have internet fornication over here!    In fact, from a lot of things I have witnessed, it can tend to have some not so pleasant consequences.  And, on the other hand, if someone doesn't like me or my pictures or my posts, or me, then meh, there's really not much I can do about that either.  I see that as more their problem than mine, actually.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's a shock?  You act flirtatious and post sexy pics of yourself then wonder why?
> You do realize men have dicks.  right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm single.    Just because I want to attract men, doesn't mean I want to attract the weird ones too.  It just happens to work out that way sometimes.  *sigh*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you to ignore them.. but you don't or won't... you can't play both sides of the coin....
> at least I'm honest.... what about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, I do what I want.  If I feel like putting them on ignore, then I do.  If I feel like messing with them, then I do that instead.    All depends on my mood, I suppose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> then don't complain about them... if you don't want to attract the weird ones (like you say) then don't....
> but you know Chris, it's on them.  If they are attracted.. that's no your fault, and I will give you that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, I post pictures and I'm myself.  I'm not going out of my way to have internet fornication over here!    In fact, from a lot of things I have witnessed, it can tend to have some not so pleasant consequences.  And, on the other hand, if someone doesn't like me or my pictures or my posts, or me, then meh, there's really not much I can do about that either.  I see that as more their problem than mine, actually.
Click to expand...

 
I'm just saying if I find someone repulsive or uninteresting I avoid them
Just so you know - men find any attention to be positive.. negative or positive...


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm single.    Just because I want to attract men, doesn't mean I want to attract the weird ones too.  It just happens to work out that way sometimes.  *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you to ignore them.. but you don't or won't... you can't play both sides of the coin....
> at least I'm honest.... what about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you told me that ignoring them was showing a sign of "weakness."  I said you were full of shit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh so you listen to me now.  Sounds to me like you are talking out of both sides of your mouth.
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I listen to you?  What makes you think THAT?    Why would I do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seemed to think my statement about showing a sign of 'weakness' had validity...
> If not, that's ok too..
Click to expand...


I wondered why you would think that.  I told you then that I wasn't buying it, and that sometimes I feel that some people are more trouble than they're worth.  I'm the one who's in control.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm single.    Just because I want to attract men, doesn't mean I want to attract the weird ones too.  It just happens to work out that way sometimes.  *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you to ignore them.. but you don't or won't... you can't play both sides of the coin....
> at least I'm honest.... what about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, I do what I want.  If I feel like putting them on ignore, then I do.  If I feel like messing with them, then I do that instead.    All depends on my mood, I suppose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> then don't complain about them... if you don't want to attract the weird ones (like you say) then don't....
> but you know Chris, it's on them.  If they are attracted.. that's no your fault, and I will give you that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, I post pictures and I'm myself.  I'm not going out of my way to have internet fornication over here!    In fact, from a lot of things I have witnessed, it can tend to have some not so pleasant consequences.  And, on the other hand, if someone doesn't like me or my pictures or my posts, or me, then meh, there's really not much I can do about that either.  I see that as more their problem than mine, actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just saying if I find someone repulsive or uninteresting I avoid them
> Just so you know - men find any attention to be positive.. negative or positive...
Click to expand...


Sometimes I do, and sometimes, when they think they are going to mess with me, I take them to school for a little while.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you to ignore them.. but you don't or won't... you can't play both sides of the coin....
> at least I'm honest.... what about you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I do what I want.  If I feel like putting them on ignore, then I do.  If I feel like messing with them, then I do that instead.    All depends on my mood, I suppose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> then don't complain about them... if you don't want to attract the weird ones (like you say) then don't....
> but you know Chris, it's on them.  If they are attracted.. that's no your fault, and I will give you that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, I post pictures and I'm myself.  I'm not going out of my way to have internet fornication over here!    In fact, from a lot of things I have witnessed, it can tend to have some not so pleasant consequences.  And, on the other hand, if someone doesn't like me or my pictures or my posts, or me, then meh, there's really not much I can do about that either.  I see that as more their problem than mine, actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just saying if I find someone repulsive or uninteresting I avoid them
> Just so you know - men find any attention to be positive.. negative or positive...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes I do, and sometimes, when they think they are going to mess with me, I take them to school for a little while.
Click to expand...

 
No problem but don't complain when they keep stalking you - like I said, if you pay them any mind, they take that as a sign of hope.... just FYI


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I do what I want.  If I feel like putting them on ignore, then I do.  If I feel like messing with them, then I do that instead.    All depends on my mood, I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then don't complain about them... if you don't want to attract the weird ones (like you say) then don't....
> but you know Chris, it's on them.  If they are attracted.. that's no your fault, and I will give you that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, I post pictures and I'm myself.  I'm not going out of my way to have internet fornication over here!    In fact, from a lot of things I have witnessed, it can tend to have some not so pleasant consequences.  And, on the other hand, if someone doesn't like me or my pictures or my posts, or me, then meh, there's really not much I can do about that either.  I see that as more their problem than mine, actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just saying if I find someone repulsive or uninteresting I avoid them
> Just so you know - men find any attention to be positive.. negative or positive...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes I do, and sometimes, when they think they are going to mess with me, I take them to school for a little while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No problem but don't complain when they keep stalking you - like I said, if you pay them any mind, they take that as a sign of hope.... just FYI
Click to expand...


There!  I changed my avi.  Better?


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I do what I want.  If I feel like putting them on ignore, then I do.  If I feel like messing with them, then I do that instead.    All depends on my mood, I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then don't complain about them... if you don't want to attract the weird ones (like you say) then don't....
> but you know Chris, it's on them.  If they are attracted.. that's no your fault, and I will give you that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, I post pictures and I'm myself.  I'm not going out of my way to have internet fornication over here!    In fact, from a lot of things I have witnessed, it can tend to have some not so pleasant consequences.  And, on the other hand, if someone doesn't like me or my pictures or my posts, or me, then meh, there's really not much I can do about that either.  I see that as more their problem than mine, actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just saying if I find someone repulsive or uninteresting I avoid them
> Just so you know - men find any attention to be positive.. negative or positive...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes I do, and sometimes, when they think they are going to mess with me, I take them to school for a little while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No problem but don't complain when they keep stalking you - like I said, if you pay them any mind, they take that as a sign of hope.... just FYI
Click to expand...


But you said before that if I put them on ignore it means "they win."  Remember?


----------



## ChrisL

My pictures here are tame.  I have much sexier ones that I do NOT post here.  So, I'm actually quite modest.


----------



## ChrisL

Well, gotta get back to work!  Good day!!!


----------



## April

Bonzi said:


> I've not found one yet that can rival my hand..... or....... let's just say, I never get off on anything artificial....



Of course there is nothing like your own warm flesh..or an others..but there really are some nice toys out there.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> then don't complain about them... if you don't want to attract the weird ones (like you say) then don't....
> but you know Chris, it's on them.  If they are attracted.. that's no your fault, and I will give you that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I post pictures and I'm myself.  I'm not going out of my way to have internet fornication over here!    In fact, from a lot of things I have witnessed, it can tend to have some not so pleasant consequences.  And, on the other hand, if someone doesn't like me or my pictures or my posts, or me, then meh, there's really not much I can do about that either.  I see that as more their problem than mine, actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just saying if I find someone repulsive or uninteresting I avoid them
> Just so you know - men find any attention to be positive.. negative or positive...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes I do, and sometimes, when they think they are going to mess with me, I take them to school for a little while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No problem but don't complain when they keep stalking you - like I said, if you pay them any mind, they take that as a sign of hope.... just FYI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There!  I changed my avi.  Better?
Click to expand...

 
Has nothing to do with your AVI or pics. It's all about attention.

Most of the men on here are old and not attractive.  If they get attention form a 30'something woman that is cute, they will cream their pants.  Even if it's NEGATIVE attention.  So, even if you rail on them and trash them, and they come after you, don't complain or be surprised... it's all I'm saying....


----------



## Delta4Embassy

AngelsNDemons said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've not found one yet that can rival my hand..... or....... let's just say, I never get off on anything artificial....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there is nothing like your own warm flesh..or an others..but there really are some nice toys out there.
Click to expand...


Hitachi Magic Wand buzzes instantly to mind. Or the 'Sybian.'


----------



## Bonzi

AngelsNDemons said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've not found one yet that can rival my hand..... or....... let's just say, I never get off on anything artificial....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there is nothing like your own warm flesh..or an others..but there really are some nice toys out there.
Click to expand...

 
I'm sure, but, have not been "dissatisfied" with other venues....


----------



## Iron Head

Bonzi said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> [....I care what the "guys" on here think?  .... no.... do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't. Just like everday people - People on this board "May Not" posess intellect, maturity and the ability to deduce. They may be in their 30s - 40's or 50 in age.....but that does not mean that they are mature - or even correct for that matter. I won't get into being biased.
> 
> There are times when other peoples opinions and thoughts matter. This is not the time, nor one of those places.
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> P.S.  Chris L ----> there is nothing wrong with you, and you have a nice smile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with her? Well, she is probably not an Idi Amin (ha ha ha... Chris does not even know who I am referring to!), but she definitely ain't got her shit together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we will wait for her to come back and defend herself...
> *I do not know her personally, but she seems to be a very attractive woman*
> From what she says, a good cook.
> probably a bit high maintenance....
> and pretty territorial....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't go that far...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sour grapes.  You don't fool anyone defcon...
Click to expand...

Remember, Bonzi is not what she appears. Objects in the mirror maybe closer than they appear!


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So . . . nobody else thinks this is just weird?  Okaaaay then.  Have a good time.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey look, it's tits! You ought to know something about this given that huge gaping crevice fermenting between your legs. I bet you could brew some fine toilet wine in that hole of yours, eh? I'd even buy some to try it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never would I be that desperate.  I've told you before, BUZZ, I have standards.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Relax, Tiny Tits; nobody wants to penetrate you. I'd be afraid that my cock would come out of you with a yeast infection, or worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have so many come backs, but I will just say, you make a yeast infection sound very attractive.    If it came between a choice of you or yeast infection, yeast infection wins hands down.  Sounds much LESS unpleasant.
Click to expand...

Face it, tits, you have no comebacks. I notice that my comments caused you to change your avi pic. Too bad, as I was becoming accustomed to the Bozo the Retarded Clown look.


----------



## April

Iron Head said:


> Remember, Bonzi is not what she appears. Objects in the mirror maybe closer than they appear!


Oh???


----------



## Bonzi

Iron Head said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't. Just like everday people - People on this board "May Not" posess intellect, maturity and the ability to deduce. They may be in their 30s - 40's or 50 in age.....but that does not mean that they are mature - or even correct for that matter. I won't get into being biased.
> 
> There are times when other peoples opinions and thoughts matter. This is not the time, nor one of those places.
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> P.S.  Chris L ----> there is nothing wrong with you, and you have a nice smile.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with her? Well, she is probably not an Idi Amin (ha ha ha... Chris does not even know who I am referring to!), but she definitely ain't got her shit together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we will wait for her to come back and defend herself...
> *I do not know her personally, but she seems to be a very attractive woman*
> From what she says, a good cook.
> probably a bit high maintenance....
> and pretty territorial....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't go that far...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sour grapes.  You don't fool anyone defcon...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember, Bonzi is not what she appears. Objects in the mirror maybe closer than they appear!
Click to expand...

 
Oh? what do you think that I am?  since you are so forthright?


----------



## Bonzi

Iron Head said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't. Just like everday people - People on this board "May Not" posess intellect, maturity and the ability to deduce. They may be in their 30s - 40's or 50 in age.....but that does not mean that they are mature - or even correct for that matter. I won't get into being biased.
> 
> There are times when other peoples opinions and thoughts matter. This is not the time, nor one of those places.
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> P.S.  Chris L ----> there is nothing wrong with you, and you have a nice smile.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with her? Well, she is probably not an Idi Amin (ha ha ha... Chris does not even know who I am referring to!), but she definitely ain't got her shit together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we will wait for her to come back and defend herself...
> *I do not know her personally, but she seems to be a very attractive woman*
> From what she says, a good cook.
> probably a bit high maintenance....
> and pretty territorial....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't go that far...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sour grapes.  You don't fool anyone defcon...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember, Bonzi is not what she appears. Objects in the mirror maybe closer than they appear!
Click to expand...

 
Another angry blue balled man.. get over it...


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> To each his own.  I'm sure men will find you a woman of honor...
> I'm a woman of honesty....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeesh, I don't think the guys will see it quite in the same way.    You could be in for gobs of trouble, but . . . . I've gotta go.  Good luck to you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you mistake me for someone that can not handle themselves with men.....
> ....I care what the "guys" on here think?  .... no.... do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, when half of the people are clinically insane, it's probably not a good idea to share such things.  If you were concerned with numbness, you should probably ask your physician.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not numb.. just extremely wet... why do you keep wanting to say I'm numb? Jealous?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't THINK you are supposed to lose feeling just because you are "wet" as you said.  I think if you lose feeling that is an indication of a problem.
Click to expand...

Chrissy still does not even understand what the op is about. Jesus fucking Christ!


----------



## Bonzi

If you fuck a flooded tunnel, you won't feel anything.. just sayin'...


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> [....I care what the "guys" on here think?  .... no.... do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't. Just like everday people - People on this board "May Not" posess intellect, maturity and the ability to deduce. They may be in their 30s - 40's or 50 in age.....but that does not mean that they are mature - or even correct for that matter. I won't get into being biased.
> 
> There are times when other peoples opinions and thoughts matter. This is not the time, nor one of those places.
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> P.S.  Chris L ----> there is nothing wrong with you, and you have a nice smile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with her? Well, she is probably not an Idi Amin (ha ha ha... Chris does not even know who I am referring to!), but she definitely ain't got her shit together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey weirdo, I'm not the one harassing women who I don't know on the internet.  THAT is the sign of a serious problem.  You are a stalker.
Click to expand...

Make up your mind, moron. Am I a jealous homo or a stalker? You are really bad at this tits!

You are chewing on your hair while you read this, aren't you?


----------



## saveliberty

Bonzi said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all have our internet condoms in use right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why? do you have a stiffy?
Click to expand...


I think you're suppose to use your imagination.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, you have not been very wet before then....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't comment on that, but you should probably talk to your doctor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you related to Derideo Te? I think you are...
> I though you could be rational, but, obviously, I was wrong....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ASKED a question.  You asked if it was normal to get so wet that you lose feeling.  Are you drunk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on how wet you get, I would assume.
> You vs. me?
> let's take a poll.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leave me out of it, thank you.    This is all your thing.  I just think if you think something is "abnormal" then you should talk to your doctor instead of a bunch of strangers on the internet.
Click to expand...

Way to dodge that question, Chrissy. Why don't you explain why you are single at your age, living is a shitty apartment with a fucking rabbit.


----------



## Bonzi

saveliberty said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all have our internet condoms in use right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why? do you have a stiffy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you're suppose to use your imagination.
Click to expand...

 
yes.  So what do you imagine?  Tuna?


----------



## saveliberty

Iron Head said:


> Make up your mind, moron. Am I a jealous homo or a stalker? You are really bad at this tits!
> 
> You are chewing on your hair while you read this, aren't you?



I hate weed stickers too.


----------



## saveliberty

Bonzi said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all have our internet condoms in use right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why? do you have a stiffy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you're suppose to use your imagination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes.  So what do you imagine?  Tuna?
Click to expand...


Most us cats just want a medical procedure reversed...


----------



## Bonzi

saveliberty said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all have our internet condoms in use right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why? do you have a stiffy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you're suppose to use your imagination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes.  So what do you imagine?  Tuna?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most us cats just want a medical procedure reversed...
Click to expand...

 
I'm tempted to change to a Cat Avie.. but it's hard to part with Harley...


----------



## Iron Head

Delta4Embassy said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've not found one yet that can rival my hand..... or....... let's just say, I never get off on anything artificial....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course there is nothing like your own warm flesh..or an others..but there really are some nice toys out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitachi Magic Wand buzzes instantly to mind. Or the 'Sybian.'
Click to expand...

Get the fuck out of here, Delta... There's a cat fight going on. You are grossing everyone out, you pervert!


----------



## saveliberty

Have you done a thread on, are you wearing underwear and if not, is it laundry day?


----------



## April

Bonzi said:


> I'm tempted to change to a Cat Avie.. but it's hard to part with Harley...


Back off...he's _my_ pussycat.


----------



## saveliberty

Bonzi said:


> I'm tempted to change to a Cat Avie.. but it's hard to part with Harley...



I like your edgy avies.


----------



## saveliberty

AngelsNDemons said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tempted to change to a Cat Avie.. but it's hard to part with Harley...
> 
> 
> 
> Back off...he's _my_ pussycat.
Click to expand...


Mew to you A & D.


----------



## April

saveliberty said:


> Mew to you A & D.


----------



## saveliberty

Its a gift. I growled at three raccoons on the porch last night and they ran like Hell.  A little cat poofed her tail up too.  Sort of collateral damage.


----------



## G.T.

Bonzi >>>>>>


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't comment on that, but you should probably talk to your doctor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you related to Derideo Te? I think you are...
> I though you could be rational, but, obviously, I was wrong....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ASKED a question.  You asked if it was normal to get so wet that you lose feeling.  Are you drunk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on how wet you get, I would assume.
> You vs. me?
> let's take a poll.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leave me out of it, thank you.    This is all your thing.  I just think if you think something is "abnormal" then you should talk to your doctor instead of a bunch of strangers on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Way to dodge that question, Chrissy. Why don't you explain why you are single at your age, living is a shitty apartment with a fucking rabbit.
Click to expand...


What question would that be?  I don't see any question related to your post.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeesh, I don't think the guys will see it quite in the same way.    You could be in for gobs of trouble, but . . . . I've gotta go.  Good luck to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mistake me for someone that can not handle themselves with men.....
> ....I care what the "guys" on here think?  .... no.... do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, when half of the people are clinically insane, it's probably not a good idea to share such things.  If you were concerned with numbness, you should probably ask your physician.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not numb.. just extremely wet... why do you keep wanting to say I'm numb? Jealous?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't THINK you are supposed to lose feeling just because you are "wet" as you said.  I think if you lose feeling that is an indication of a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chrissy still does not even understand what the op is about. Jesus fucking Christ!
Click to expand...


Sure I do.  It's about Bonzi's wet vagina!  She complains that her vagina gets too wet and she loses feeling because of it.  Are there medical reasons why this could happen?  Sure are!    I would suggest that she at least mention it to her physician.  Is there a problem with that?  Or should she take the advice of bozos like you?


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> [....I care what the "guys" on here think?  .... no.... do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't. Just like everday people - People on this board "May Not" posess intellect, maturity and the ability to deduce. They may be in their 30s - 40's or 50 in age.....but that does not mean that they are mature - or even correct for that matter. I won't get into being biased.
> 
> There are times when other peoples opinions and thoughts matter. This is not the time, nor one of those places.
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> P.S.  Chris L ----> there is nothing wrong with you, and you have a nice smile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with her? Well, she is probably not an Idi Amin (ha ha ha... Chris does not even know who I am referring to!), but she definitely ain't got her shit together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey weirdo, I'm not the one harassing women who I don't know on the internet.  THAT is the sign of a serious problem.  You are a stalker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make up your mind, moron. Am I a jealous homo or a stalker? You are really bad at this tits!
> 
> You are chewing on your hair while you read this, aren't you?
Click to expand...


I choose both, option C.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> [....I care what the "guys" on here think?  .... no.... do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't. Just like everday people - People on this board "May Not" posess intellect, maturity and the ability to deduce. They may be in their 30s - 40's or 50 in age.....but that does not mean that they are mature - or even correct for that matter. I won't get into being biased.
> 
> There are times when other peoples opinions and thoughts matter. This is not the time, nor one of those places.
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> P.S.  Chris L ----> there is nothing wrong with you, and you have a nice smile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with her? Well, she is probably not an Idi Amin (ha ha ha... Chris does not even know who I am referring to!), but she definitely ain't got her shit together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we will wait for her to come back and defend herself...
> I do not know her personally, but she seems to be a very attractive woman
> From what she says, a good cook.
> probably a bit high maintenance....
> and pretty territorial....
Click to expand...


Defend myself?  What exactly am I defending?  Could you be specific please?    This thread is about you and your wet vagina.  Lol.


----------



## shadow355

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> [....I care what the "guys" on here think?  .... no.... do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't. Just like everday people - People on this board "May Not" posess intellect, maturity and the ability to deduce. They may be in their 30s - 40's or 50 in age.....but that does not mean that they are mature - or even correct for that matter. I won't get into being biased.
> 
> There are times when other peoples opinions and thoughts matter. This is not the time, nor one of those places.
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> P.S.  Chris L ----> there is nothing wrong with you, and you have a nice smile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with her? Well, she is probably not an Idi Amin (ha ha ha... Chris does not even know who I am referring to!), but she definitely ain't got her shit together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey weirdo, I'm not the one harassing women who I don't know on the internet.  THAT is the sign of a serious problem.  You are a stalker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make up your mind, moron. Am I a jealous homo or a stalker? You are really bad at this tits!
> 
> You are chewing on your hair while you read this, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I choose both, option C.
Click to expand...

 
   Chris L   changed her avitar.  ( sniffle ) - ( LMAO )

    Shadow 355


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Has nothing to do with your AVI or pics. It's all about attention.
> 
> Most of the men on here are old and not attractive.  If they get attention form a 30'something woman that is cute,* they will cream their pants*.  Even if it's NEGATIVE attention.  So, even if you rail on them and trash them, and they come after you, don't complain or be surprised... it's all I'm saying....



Like you?


----------



## G.T.

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> [....I care what the "guys" on here think?  .... no.... do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't. Just like everday people - People on this board "May Not" posess intellect, maturity and the ability to deduce. They may be in their 30s - 40's or 50 in age.....but that does not mean that they are mature - or even correct for that matter. I won't get into being biased.
> 
> There are times when other peoples opinions and thoughts matter. This is not the time, nor one of those places.
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> P.S.  Chris L ----> there is nothing wrong with you, and you have a nice smile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with her? Well, she is probably not an Idi Amin (ha ha ha... Chris does not even know who I am referring to!), but she definitely ain't got her shit together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we will wait for her to come back and defend herself...
> I do not know her personally, but she seems to be a very attractive woman
> From what she says, a good cook.
> probably a bit high maintenance....
> and pretty territorial....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Defend myself?  What exactly am I defending?  Could you be specific please?    This thread is about you and your wet vagina.  Lol.
Click to expand...

i think shes asking if the dicks are losing feeling being inside of a 'too wet' vagina, not if the vagina is losing feeling.


----------



## ChrisL

shadow355 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't. Just like everday people - People on this board "May Not" posess intellect, maturity and the ability to deduce. They may be in their 30s - 40's or 50 in age.....but that does not mean that they are mature - or even correct for that matter. I won't get into being biased.
> 
> There are times when other peoples opinions and thoughts matter. This is not the time, nor one of those places.
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> P.S.  Chris L ----> there is nothing wrong with you, and you have a nice smile.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with her? Well, she is probably not an Idi Amin (ha ha ha... Chris does not even know who I am referring to!), but she definitely ain't got her shit together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey weirdo, I'm not the one harassing women who I don't know on the internet.  THAT is the sign of a serious problem.  You are a stalker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make up your mind, moron. Am I a jealous homo or a stalker? You are really bad at this tits!
> 
> You are chewing on your hair while you read this, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I choose both, option C.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris L   changed her avitar.  ( sniffle ) - ( LMAO )
> 
> Shadow 355
Click to expand...


You don't like this one?


----------



## Bonzi

G.T. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> [....I care what the "guys" on here think?  .... no.... do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't. Just like everday people - People on this board "May Not" posess intellect, maturity and the ability to deduce. They may be in their 30s - 40's or 50 in age.....but that does not mean that they are mature - or even correct for that matter. I won't get into being biased.
> 
> There are times when other peoples opinions and thoughts matter. This is not the time, nor one of those places.
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> P.S.  Chris L ----> there is nothing wrong with you, and you have a nice smile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with her? Well, she is probably not an Idi Amin (ha ha ha... Chris does not even know who I am referring to!), but she definitely ain't got her shit together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we will wait for her to come back and defend herself...
> I do not know her personally, but she seems to be a very attractive woman
> From what she says, a good cook.
> probably a bit high maintenance....
> and pretty territorial....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Defend myself?  What exactly am I defending?  Could you be specific please?    This thread is about you and your wet vagina.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i think shes asking if the dicks are losing feeling being inside of a 'too wet' vagina, not if the vagina is losing feeling.
Click to expand...

 
Like I said, have 2 C-sections have not have had complaints that way....
But for myself, if I get too turned on, can hurt me the other way.. plus I'm ADHD and a bit impatient...


----------



## ChrisL

G.T. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> [....I care what the "guys" on here think?  .... no.... do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't. Just like everday people - People on this board "May Not" posess intellect, maturity and the ability to deduce. They may be in their 30s - 40's or 50 in age.....but that does not mean that they are mature - or even correct for that matter. I won't get into being biased.
> 
> There are times when other peoples opinions and thoughts matter. This is not the time, nor one of those places.
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> P.S.  Chris L ----> there is nothing wrong with you, and you have a nice smile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with her? Well, she is probably not an Idi Amin (ha ha ha... Chris does not even know who I am referring to!), but she definitely ain't got her shit together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well we will wait for her to come back and defend herself...
> I do not know her personally, but she seems to be a very attractive woman
> From what she says, a good cook.
> probably a bit high maintenance....
> and pretty territorial....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Defend myself?  What exactly am I defending?  Could you be specific please?    This thread is about you and your wet vagina.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i think shes asking if the dicks are losing feeling being inside of a 'too wet' vagina, not if the vagina is losing feeling.
Click to expand...


I thought it seemed as though she was talking about herself losing feeling.    I could be wrong though.  Happens . . . rarely.


----------



## shadow355

ChrisL said:


> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with her? Well, she is probably not an Idi Amin (ha ha ha... Chris does not even know who I am referring to!), but she definitely ain't got her shit together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey weirdo, I'm not the one harassing women who I don't know on the internet.  THAT is the sign of a serious problem.  You are a stalker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make up your mind, moron. Am I a jealous homo or a stalker? You are really bad at this tits!
> 
> You are chewing on your hair while you read this, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I choose both, option C.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris L   changed her avitar.  ( sniffle ) - ( LMAO )
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't like this one?
Click to expand...

 

 Lighting is too low. I am kind of partial to the one where you are in blue. 

   Shadow 355


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, they seem to find ME on this forum.  I certainly don't seek them out.    Maybe I'll change my avatar or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's a shock?  You act flirtatious and post sexy pics of yourself then wonder why?
> You do realize men have dicks.  right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm single.    Just because I want to attract men, doesn't mean I want to attract the weird ones too.  It just happens to work out that way sometimes.  *sigh*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you to ignore them.. but you don't or won't... you can't play both sides of the coin....
> at least I'm honest.... what about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also, I do what I want.  If I feel like putting them on ignore, then I do.  If I feel like messing with them, then I do that instead.    All depends on my mood, I suppose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> then don't complain about them... if you don't want to attract the weird ones (like you say) then don't....
> but you know Chris, it's on them.  If they are attracted.. that's no your fault, and I will give you that.
Click to expand...


You complain about your wet vagina.  I complain about weirdos.    It's not my fault if some men are socially retarded and do not know how to approach a woman.


----------



## G.T.

I think the hair covering the scars is more an issue than the scars bonzi


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So . . . nobody else thinks this is just weird?  Okaaaay then.  Have a good time.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey look, it's tits! You ought to know something about this given that huge gaping crevice fermenting between your legs. I bet you could brew some fine toilet wine in that hole of yours, eh? I'd even buy some to try it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never would I be that desperate.  I've told you before, BUZZ, I have standards.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Relax, Tiny Tits; nobody wants to penetrate you. I'd be afraid that my cock would come out of you with a yeast infection, or worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have so many come backs, but I will just say, you make a yeast infection sound very attractive.    If it came between a choice of you or yeast infection, yeast infection wins hands down.  Sounds much LESS unpleasant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Face it, tits, you have no comebacks. I notice that my comments caused you to change your avi pic. Too bad, as I was becoming accustomed to the Bozo the Retarded Clown look.
Click to expand...


My pictures are awesome.  Sorry that you're so insecure.    It's totally understandable how a loser like you wouldn't like women with self confidence when you're used to fucking crack whores.


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has nothing to do with your AVI or pics. It's all about attention.
> 
> Most of the men on here are old and not attractive.  If they get attention form a 30'something woman that is cute,* they will cream their pants*.  Even if it's NEGATIVE attention.  So, even if you rail on them and trash them, and they come after you, don't complain or be surprised... it's all I'm saying....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like you?
Click to expand...

What are _you _laughing at, saggy tits? Wait... 37 is young,right?  Wait...there's more, you don't look a day over 37 (uh yeah, you do )...you'll be saying the same thing when you turn 38, and 39. What will you say when you turn 40? You do realize you are now pushing 40 and it indeed shows, right? Are you really that delusional?


----------



## Bonzi

G.T. said:


> I think the hair covering the scars is more an issue than the scars bonzi


 
the scar is pretty low.... and horizontal (not vertical) ... only a few inches... not an issue.. trust me


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has nothing to do with your AVI or pics. It's all about attention.
> 
> Most of the men on here are old and not attractive.  If they get attention form a 30'something woman that is cute,* they will cream their pants*.  Even if it's NEGATIVE attention.  So, even if you rail on them and trash them, and they come after you, don't complain or be surprised... it's all I'm saying....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are _you _laughing at, saggy tits? Wait... 37 is young,right?  Wait...there's more, you don't look a day over 37 (uh yeah, you do )...you'll be saying the same thing when you turn 38, and 39. What will you say when you turn 40? You do realize you are now pushing 40 and it indeed shows, right? Are you really that delusional?
Click to expand...


I'll say that I still look awesome.    BTW, my breasts are perky and firm.  Now what?


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has nothing to do with your AVI or pics. It's all about attention.
> 
> Most of the men on here are old and not attractive.  If they get attention form a 30'something woman that is cute,* they will cream their pants*.  Even if it's NEGATIVE attention.  So, even if you rail on them and trash them, and they come after you, don't complain or be surprised... it's all I'm saying....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are _you _laughing at, saggy tits? Wait... 37 is young,right?  Wait...there's more, you don't look a day over 37 (uh yeah, you do )...you'll be saying the same thing when you turn 38, and 39. What will you say when you turn 40? You do realize you are now pushing 40 and it indeed shows, right? Are you really that delusional?
Click to expand...


Actually my body is pretty much the same as it was when I was 18.  

Does that bother you?


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> BTW, my breasts are perky and firm. Now what?


Sorry...those titties are saggy, and a bit pancake like...about right for a near 40 woman with small tits.


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has nothing to do with your AVI or pics. It's all about attention.
> 
> Most of the men on here are old and not attractive.  If they get attention form a 30'something woman that is cute,* they will cream their pants*.  Even if it's NEGATIVE attention.  So, even if you rail on them and trash them, and they come after you, don't complain or be surprised... it's all I'm saying....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are _you _laughing at, saggy tits? Wait... 37 is young,right?  Wait...there's more, you don't look a day over 37 (uh yeah, you do )...you'll be saying the same thing when you turn 38, and 39. What will you say when you turn 40? You do realize you are now pushing 40 and it indeed shows, right? Are you really that delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually my body is pretty much the same as it was when I was 18.
> 
> Does that bother you?
Click to expand...

Riiiight....


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, my breasts are perky and firm. Now what?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry...those titties are saggy, and a bit pancake like...about right for a near 40 woman with small tits.
Click to expand...


Well, even if they were saggy, why should you care?  How would my saggy breasts effect you or your life?


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has nothing to do with your AVI or pics. It's all about attention.
> 
> Most of the men on here are old and not attractive.  If they get attention form a 30'something woman that is cute,* they will cream their pants*.  Even if it's NEGATIVE attention.  So, even if you rail on them and trash them, and they come after you, don't complain or be surprised... it's all I'm saying....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are _you _laughing at, saggy tits? Wait... 37 is young,right?  Wait...there's more, you don't look a day over 37 (uh yeah, you do )...you'll be saying the same thing when you turn 38, and 39. What will you say when you turn 40? You do realize you are now pushing 40 and it indeed shows, right? Are you really that delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually my body is pretty much the same as it was when I was 18.
> 
> Does that bother you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Riiiight....
Click to expand...


Right!


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, my breasts are perky and firm. Now what?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry...those titties are saggy, and a bit pancake like...about right for a near 40 woman with small tits.
Click to expand...


BTW, they aren't saggy at all.  They are gorgeous.


----------



## ChrisL

Mmm.  I'm more of the thought that some of you really need to worry MUCH more about yourselves than my breasts, my body and my pictures.    Amirite?


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Anyone else getting arroused watching two hot chicks argue about their vaginas?


----------



## G.T.

Bonzi said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the hair covering the scars is more an issue than the scars bonzi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the scar is pretty low.... and horizontal (not vertical) ... only a few inches... not an issue.. trust me
Click to expand...

i trust ya


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> Well, even if they were saggy, why should you care? How would my saggy breasts effect you or your life?





ChrisL said:


> Right!





ChrisL said:


> BTW, they aren't saggy at all. They are gorgeous.


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, even if they were saggy, why should you care? How would my saggy breasts effect you or your life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, they aren't saggy at all. They are gorgeous.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Are you fishing for pictures of my breasts, or is this about jealousy perhaps?


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, even if they were saggy, why should you care? How would my saggy breasts effect you or your life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, they aren't saggy at all. They are gorgeous.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Mmm.  Maybe you're jelly.  That's the only reason I can think that you would even be thinking about my breasts.  Unless you're a lesbian.


----------



## shadow355

Bonzi said:


> ..... plus I'm ADHD and a bit impatient...


 
Yeah. I get "Into the groove" with something where I work, adn they change it. As I understand....alledging I have a "Type A" personality. Well, half of my co-workers must have "Type A" personality too, because we all have out way, and out method of doing something. As soon as we get something, or a new procedure....."Down Pat" they change it, because they are assinine and they can.

 When I first started at my new job, we had to enter incoming metal products into a computer system - thing is some of us did it, and some did not. About eight years ago, the program was so valubale and so well needed, and finance kept track of all incoming metal y the computer program.....that they erased the computer program from the computer and we no longer have to enter incoming metal on a computer screen.....since about the year 2007 or so. My belief, is someone wanted that computer program on the computer - just to manupulate and add to our time, and congestion at Gate One.

 About the year 2004, my security department got new chevy Pickup trucks. I cleaned my before every shift. People caught on, and when I sowed up for work - to wash my truck, it would be a mess. Dirt and mud caked on the frame, shocks, under the fenders. Inside, "graphite" on the seats....dirt haz-mat suits and filthy rags. I believe someone, intentionally trashed the truck......for me to clean.

Now when I clean out and wash our new F-150s ( they are a year old ), there is mud at times....."Caked" on the muffler, rear view mirrors of the doors, shocks, underneath the fenderwell, frame and leaf springs. Someone, I believe.....intentionally went "Mudding" in the new pickup ( F-150 ) so I would have to clean the mounds of mud off. No one wipes down the interior anymore, so their is a think paste of dust on the dash, and speedometer glass.....EVEN IF I just cleaned it within two or three days. Summer - windows are rolled up and the airconditioner is on - so how does mounds of dust wind up on the dash and the speedometer glass = someone threw it there, or parked it near a dusty area.....intentioanlly with the windows rolled down. The dashes on the trucks are already fading....from where they are not taken care of. Taking care of the vehicles in the department.....should be a combined efffort by everybody, as they have to last us about 10 to 12 years. They have to run, have no transmission problems, the heating and air conditioner has to work, and the engine has to run without no maintenace issues - they can't be abused, taken four wheeling and neglected.....or like our last vehicles.....the fans will not clear the window of frost, the air conditioner will not work, the engines will "Gum up" and the transmissions will fail.

   Shadow 355


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Watching the back n forth exchange...Ack!


----------



## ChrisL

Delta4Embassy said:


> Watching the back n forth exchange...Ack!



If I have saggy breasts, if I have firm breasts, why should this weird woman care?


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> Are you fishing for pictures of my breasts, or is this about jealousy perhaps?


Ahahaha!  Um no, dear...I have no desire to see your saggy tits...your previous avie was more than clear what your titties look like. 

And sweetie...the only one who shows jealousy here is you. It shows every time you criticize another female on this board for whatever reason, and then call them jealous when they criticize you for whatever reason. 

Basic psychology.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Rather see real sagging-a-bit breasts than non-sagging fake ones looking like giant cysts.


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you fishing for pictures of my breasts, or is this about jealousy perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahaha!  Um no, dear...I have no desire to see your saggy tits...your previous avie was more than clear what your titties look like.
> 
> And sweetie...the only one who shows jealousy here is you. It shows every time you criticize another female on this board for whatever reason, and then call them jealous when they criticize you for whatever reason.
> 
> Basic psychology.
Click to expand...


My breasts are beautiful.   

I'm not the one criticizing here, weird lady.  Now, first it was MeBelle you were fixated on, and now me?  Give it up old broad.  This is an internet forum.  Get a life.


----------



## April

Delta4Embassy said:


> Rather see real sagging-a-bit breasts than non-sagging fake ones looking like giant cysts.


True...I feel the same. 

I am just pointing out to the obviously insecure Chris, that SHE does not have room to call another person 'old' when she's no young chicken herself.


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rather see real sagging-a-bit breasts than non-sagging fake ones looking like giant cysts.
> 
> 
> 
> True...I feel the same.
> 
> I am just pointing out to the obviously insecure Chris, that SHE does not have room to call another person 'old' when she's no young chicken herself.
Click to expand...


Well, since my aren't saggy, you have no point.


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> Give it up old broad.


Only 4 yrs older than her... I rest my case.  Delta4Embassy


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> Well, since my aren't saggy, you have no point.


You need help, hon. You are delusional.


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rather see real sagging-a-bit breasts than non-sagging fake ones looking like giant cysts.
> 
> 
> 
> True...I feel the same.
> 
> I am just pointing out to the obviously insecure Chris, that SHE does not have room to call another person 'old' when she's no young chicken herself.
Click to expand...


I can call anybody "old" I want.  It is NOT against the rules.


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since my aren't saggy, you have no point.
> 
> 
> 
> You need help, hon. You are delusional.
Click to expand...


No, that would be you who is insisting that I have saggy boobs when I do not.    Lol.  I know you probably WISH I had ugly sagging breasts, but  . . .  I don't.


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give it up old broad.
> 
> 
> 
> Only 4 yrs older than her... I rest my case.  Delta4Embassy
Click to expand...


Still older than me.


----------



## ChrisL

Besides, if you seeing getting old as an "insult" then that's your problem too!


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> I can call anybody "old" I want. It is NOT against the rules.


 ^^Reverting back to middle school


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can call anybody "old" I want. It is NOT against the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Reverting back to middle school
Click to expand...


Well, that's what this place is.  A big giant middle school.    OBVIOUSLY.


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> Besides, if you seeing getting old as an "insult" then that's your problem too!


Oh no...like fine wine, I only get better with age..I think that about a lot of folks, here and irl...you on the other hand...well...more like sour grape juice.


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, if you seeing getting old as an "insult" then that's your problem too!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no...like fine wine, I only get better with age..I think that about a lot of folks, here and irl...you on the other hand...well...more like sour grape juice.
Click to expand...


Hmm.  Interesting since I couldn't really care less about YOUR breasts.    Who has sour grapes?


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, if you seeing getting old as an "insult" then that's your problem too!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no...like fine wine, I only get better with age..I think that about a lot of folks, here and irl...you on the other hand...well...more like sour grape juice.
Click to expand...


Yes, your wicked photoshopped pics are nice!


----------



## G.T.

Some vaginas could use a little less south carolina a little more california


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> Yes, your wicked photoshopped pics are nice!


Not photo-shopped, as much as you and a few others here might like to think so...they're not. I have met others from here irl who can vouch for that.


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, your wicked photoshopped pics are nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Not photo-shopped, as much as you and a few others here might like to think so...they're not. I have met others from here irl who can vouch for that.
Click to expand...


Well, as you would say, RIIIIIGGGGHHHHTTTT.


----------



## Bonzi

G.T. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the hair covering the scars is more an issue than the scars bonzi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the scar is pretty low.... and horizontal (not vertical) ... only a few inches... not an issue.. trust me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i trust ya
Click to expand...

 
ummm hmmmm... sure ya do!!!!


----------



## ChrisL

G.T. said:


> Some vaginas could use a little less south carolina a little more california



Apparently some guys like the "au naturale" look on their ladies.    Maybe Bonzi's hubby is one of those.


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> Well, as you would say, RIIIIIGGGGHHHHTTTT.


----------



## ChrisL

I've actually been on a thread here where a couple of men made comments that they prefer the "natural" look to the shaved look.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the hair covering the scars is more an issue than the scars bonzi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the scar is pretty low.... and horizontal (not vertical) ... only a few inches... not an issue.. trust me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i trust ya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummm hmmmm... sure ya do!!!!
Click to expand...


You know, you should at least consider mentioning to your doctor about your trouble.  It couldn't hurt and maybe could help if this is a real annoyance for you.    I don't understand WHY people are so against talking to their doctors.  That is what they are there for, you know!


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as you would say, RIIIIIGGGGHHHHTTTT.
Click to expand...


You think I have saggy breasts.  I'm sure you photoshop your pictures.    Funny, I know.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bonzi said:


> .... where you just can't feel anything?



Some in South Carolina say "yes."


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as you would say, RIIIIIGGGGHHHHTTTT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think I have saggy breasts.  I'm sure you photoshop your pictures.    Funny, I know.
Click to expand...

Only, I am telling the truth.


----------



## ChrisL

Oh, South Carolina and flooding.  I get it!    Lol!


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as you would say, RIIIIIGGGGHHHHTTTT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think I have saggy breasts.  I'm sure you photoshop your pictures.    Funny, I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only, I am telling the truth.
Click to expand...


Only, you are not because my breasts are not saggy at all.    I can get vouchers too.


----------



## G.T.

ChrisL said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some vaginas could use a little less south carolina a little more california
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently some guys like the "au naturale" look on their ladies.    Maybe Bonzi's hubby is one of those.
Click to expand...

it was a water reference not a hair one, lol. Carolina = flooding, cally = drought


----------



## Bonzi

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... where you just can't feel anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some in South Carolina say "yes."
Click to expand...

 
oh I think they are feeling some pain!


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as you would say, RIIIIIGGGGHHHHTTTT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think I have saggy breasts.  I'm sure you photoshop your pictures.    Funny, I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only, I am telling the truth.
Click to expand...


Anyway lady, I don't really care if you photoshop your pictures.  Why are my breasts such a concern to you?  Are you trying to convince yourself or other people that I have saggy breasts and why?    I don't care at all about you or what you do.


----------



## ChrisL

G.T. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some vaginas could use a little less south carolina a little more california
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently some guys like the "au naturale" look on their ladies.    Maybe Bonzi's hubby is one of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was a water reference not a hair one, lol. Carolina = flooding, cally = drought
Click to expand...


I know, it took me a minute.


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> Only, you are not because my breasts are not saggy at all.  I can get vouchers too.



Again, you should seek help...you really are quite delusional. Poor thing...I'll stop now...it's not cool to make fun of the mentally ill.


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only, you are not because my breasts are not saggy at all.  I can get vouchers too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you should seek help...you really are quite delusional. Poor thing...I'll stop now...it's not cool to make fun of the mentally ill.
Click to expand...


You should seek help since you seem to be obsessed with my breasts.


----------



## ChrisL

Let me tell you something, I try to eat right, I work out every day, I try to do kickboxing or some kind of dancing at least 3 times a week, I don't drink, smoke or do drugs, and yes, I'm proud of my body and my appearance.  Sorry peoples, but I'm not going to say that I'm ugly or that my body is ugly because it isn't.    It looks great, and I'm darn proud of it.  So there!


----------



## ChrisL

I should add, that I FEEL great too.    That is the most important thing.  I feel like a 20-year-old girl.


----------



## saveliberty

I think the important thing is, that some guy finds your mind, spirit and body awesome, regardless of what a picture may say to others.


----------



## Bonzi

yeah.. maybe I need to provide a link.....


----------



## mudwhistle

Bonzi said:


> .... where you just can't feel anything?


Yeah.....I spent all day in the pool and I was practically numb.....shriveled up like a prune. 

Then there was the time I spent 3 days patrolling in the rain.


----------



## Bonzi

mudwhistle said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... where you just can't feel anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.....I spent all day in the pool and I was practically numb.....shriveled up like a prune.
> 
> Then there was the time I spent 3 days patrolling in the rain.
Click to expand...

 
thank you for making me laugh... oh my... that was good mud... love you!


----------



## saveliberty

If...you all were of average looks, but as smart and interesting as you are here.  All of you ladies would really have something.


----------



## Bonzi

saveliberty said:


> If...you all were of average looks, but as smart and interesting as you are here.  All of you ladies would really have something.


 
what makes you think we're not?


----------



## Bonzi

saveliberty said:


> If...you all were of average looks, but as smart and interesting as you are here.  All of you ladies would really have something.


 
I mean I'm a total slacker and loser, but, I think I have average looks and intelligence covered... what gives?


----------



## mudwhistle

Bonzi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... where you just can't feel anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.....I spent all day in the pool and I was practically numb.....shriveled up like a prune.
> 
> Then there was the time I spent 3 days patrolling in the rain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you for making me laugh... oh my... that was good mud... love you!
Click to expand...

No problem..........what was this thread about anyway?


----------



## saveliberty

Bonzi said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> If...you all were of average looks, but as smart and interesting as you are here.  All of you ladies would really have something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what makes you think we're not?
Click to expand...


Didn't say that.  More like, if you were not the gorgeous beings you are, and so on...


----------



## Bonzi

mudwhistle said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... where you just can't feel anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.....I spent all day in the pool and I was practically numb.....shriveled up like a prune.
> 
> Then there was the time I spent 3 days patrolling in the rain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you for making me laugh... oh my... that was good mud... love you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem..........what was this thread about anyway?
Click to expand...

 
nothing.. just never mind   let us just end on a good note, shall we?


----------



## saveliberty

Bonzi said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> If...you all were of average looks, but as smart and interesting as you are here.  All of you ladies would really have something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I'm a total slacker and loser, but, I think I have average looks and intelligence covered... what gives?
Click to expand...


You left out interesting, which would be true also.


----------



## Bonzi

saveliberty said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> If...you all were of average looks, but as smart and interesting as you are here.  All of you ladies would really have something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what makes you think we're not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't say that.  More like, if you were not the gorgeous beings you are, and so on...
Click to expand...

 
Well... there was a day I was pretty cute, but, maybe cute for a 51 year old now... maybe the others are gorgeous...   far be it from me to self-promote   <grin>


----------



## saveliberty




----------



## mudwhistle

Bonzi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... where you just can't feel anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.....I spent all day in the pool and I was practically numb.....shriveled up like a prune.
> 
> Then there was the time I spent 3 days patrolling in the rain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you for making me laugh... oh my... that was good mud... love you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem..........what was this thread about anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nothing.. just never mind   let us just end on a good note, shall we?
Click to expand...


K


I'm just messing with you anyway........


----------



## Moonglow

mudwhistle said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... where you just can't feel anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.....I spent all day in the pool and I was practically numb.....shriveled up like a prune.
> 
> Then there was the time I spent 3 days patrolling in the rain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you for making me laugh... oh my... that was good mud... love you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem..........what was this thread about anyway?
Click to expand...

pudding


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> If...you all were of average looks, but as smart and interesting as you are here.  All of you ladies would really have something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what makes you think we're not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't say that.  More like, if you were not the gorgeous beings you are, and so on...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well... there was a day I was pretty cute, but, maybe cute for a 51 year old now... maybe the others are gorgeous...   far be it from me to self-promote   <grin>
Click to expand...

Are you really searching for an enlargement cream?


----------



## defcon4

AngelsNDemons said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... where you just can't feel anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's so wet that you aren't feeling him inside you, switch positions. You on top or him from behind is good.
> 
> Either that or dude just isn't filling you enough, girth wise.
Click to expand...

Cool... free sex education... thank you Angel, you are an angel!


----------



## defcon4

AngelsNDemons said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just that .. masturbation also.. annoying you have to get towels etc.... some have stronger drives than others I guess...
> 
> 
> 
> True...yet there are many types of toys out there that can accommodate excessive secretion.
Click to expand...

What's wrong with "excessive secretion"? I happen to love it....


----------



## April

defcon4 said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just that .. masturbation also.. annoying you have to get towels etc.... some have stronger drives than others I guess...
> 
> 
> 
> True...yet there are many types of toys out there that can accommodate excessive secretion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with "excessive secretion"? I happen to love it....
Click to expand...

Of course you do..most men do. But, for us wimminz who get so wet to the point we cannot feel your man meat, it can be a problem.


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> If you fuck a flooded tunnel, you won't feel anything.. just sayin'...


How about sucking out the floods from the tunnel ...and not with a turkey baster either, huh?


----------



## defcon4

Iron Head said:


> Make up your mind, moron. Am I a jealous homo or a stalker? *You are really bad at this tits!*
> 
> You are chewing on your hair while you read this, aren't you?


What tits???


----------



## Moonglow

AngelsNDemons said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just that .. masturbation also.. annoying you have to get towels etc.... some have stronger drives than others I guess...
> 
> 
> 
> True...yet there are many types of toys out there that can accommodate excessive secretion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with "excessive secretion"? I happen to love it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you do..most men do. But, for us wimminz who get so wet to the point we cannot feel your man meat, it can be a problem.
Click to expand...

They make adapters....


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make up your mind, moron. Am I a jealous homo or a stalker? *You are really bad at this tits!*
> 
> You are chewing on your hair while you read this, aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> What tits???
Click to expand...


They're pretty though!


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... where you just can't feel anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.....I spent all day in the pool and I was practically numb.....shriveled up like a prune.
> 
> Then there was the time I spent 3 days patrolling in the rain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you for making me laugh... oh my... that was good mud... love you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem..........what was this thread about anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pudding
Click to expand...


Ewww.  I'm just going to make dinner and now I've completely lost my appetite!


----------



## ChrisL

Lol.  You guys are gross.


----------



## defcon4

G.T. said:


> I think the hair covering the scars is more an issue than the scars bonzi


What's wrong a little hairy pussy? It looks like a woman's pussy that way not like an underaged kid's..makes me sick ....just the thought of it.....I go with the hair..at least some on top


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... where you just can't feel anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.....I spent all day in the pool and I was practically numb.....shriveled up like a prune.
> 
> Then there was the time I spent 3 days patrolling in the rain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you for making me laugh... oh my... that was good mud... love you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem..........what was this thread about anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pudding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ewww.  I'm just going to make dinner and now I've completely lost my appetite!
Click to expand...

Just make sure it's bread pudding...


----------



## Moonglow

defcon4 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the hair covering the scars is more an issue than the scars bonzi
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong a little hairy pussy? It looks like a woman's pussy that way not like an underaged kid's..makes me sick ....just the thought of it.....I go with the hair..at least some on top
Click to expand...

Can't have the ocean without a little seaweed....


----------



## defcon4

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has nothing to do with your AVI or pics. It's all about attention.
> 
> Most of the men on here are old and not attractive.  If they get attention form a 30'something woman that is cute,* they will cream their pants*.  Even if it's NEGATIVE attention.  So, even if you rail on them and trash them, and they come after you, don't complain or be surprised... it's all I'm saying....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are _you _laughing at, saggy tits? Wait... 37 is young,right?  Wait...there's more, you don't look a day over 37 (uh yeah, you do )...you'll be saying the same thing when you turn 38, and 39. What will you say when you turn 40? You do realize you are now pushing 40 and it indeed shows, right? Are you really that delusional?
Click to expand...

I like saggy tits... but they would never make up for somebody's personality


----------



## defcon4

Delta4Embassy said:


> Anyone else getting arroused watching two hot chicks argue about their vaginas?


No...are you? DON'T answer that!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has nothing to do with your AVI or pics. It's all about attention.
> 
> Most of the men on here are old and not attractive.  If they get attention form a 30'something woman that is cute,* they will cream their pants*.  Even if it's NEGATIVE attention.  So, even if you rail on them and trash them, and they come after you, don't complain or be surprised... it's all I'm saying....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are _you _laughing at, saggy tits? Wait... 37 is young,right?  Wait...there's more, you don't look a day over 37 (uh yeah, you do )...you'll be saying the same thing when you turn 38, and 39. What will you say when you turn 40? You do realize you are now pushing 40 and it indeed shows, right? Are you really that delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like saggy tits... but they would never make up for somebody's personality
Click to expand...


You would know since you have saggy old man breasts and a terrible personality with the mentality of a teenaged boy, a man of your age, going online and trying to pick on young women!  You are a disgrace to men everywhere.  What kind of a man does that?


----------



## ChrisL

Oh, and I'm still wondering what exactly it is I'm expected to "defend myself" against?  What exactly are the allegations?


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has nothing to do with your AVI or pics. It's all about attention.
> 
> Most of the men on here are old and not attractive.  If they get attention form a 30'something woman that is cute,* they will cream their pants*.  Even if it's NEGATIVE attention.  So, even if you rail on them and trash them, and they come after you, don't complain or be surprised... it's all I'm saying....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are _you _laughing at, saggy tits? Wait... 37 is young,right?  Wait...there's more, you don't look a day over 37 (uh yeah, you do )...you'll be saying the same thing when you turn 38, and 39. What will you say when you turn 40? You do realize you are now pushing 40 and it indeed shows, right? Are you really that delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like saggy tits... but they would never make up for somebody's personality
Click to expand...


So . . . do tell, does what you do around here make you feel like a man?  Hmm.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Oh, and I'm still wondering what exactly it is I'm expected to "defend myself" against?  What exactly are the allegations?


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I'm still wondering what exactly it is I'm expected to "defend myself" against?  What exactly are the allegations?
Click to expand...


I don't get it.     What sins have I committed?


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I'm still wondering what exactly it is I'm expected to "defend myself" against?  What exactly are the allegations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't get it.     What sins have I committed?
Click to expand...

Surely you would know better than I....


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I'm still wondering what exactly it is I'm expected to "defend myself" against?  What exactly are the allegations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't get it.     What sins have I committed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surely you would know better than I....
Click to expand...


One would think so, but apparently that's not the case around here.  I've been asked to defend myself against something, and I have no idea what it is.


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> You would know since you have saggy old man breasts and a terrible personality with the mentality of a teenaged boy, a man of your age, going online and trying to pick on young women! You are a disgrace to men everywhere. What kind of a man does that?


First, what do you base your assumption about my age?
Second, I left you alone becasue you lose control real quick and start whining and now you started to fuck with me
Third, because I know from your pictures that your are at least 48 years old and I do not find you ringing my bell (I am not saying you are ugly, just not my type) you say I am a disgrace because of that. If I said you were the most beautiful woman with the perkiest tits and the wettest pussy you would probably not say shit like that.


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I'm still wondering what exactly it is I'm expected to "defend myself" against?  What exactly are the allegations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't get it.     What sins have I committed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surely you would know better than I....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One would think so, but apparently that's not the case around here.  I've been asked to defend myself against something, and I have no idea what it is.
Click to expand...

No topless pics...


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> So . . . do tell, does what you do around here make you feel like a man? Hmm.


Certainly not you.
I don't have to feeI like a man because I know I am one. I am not insecure like you are you little bitch. I like real women with tits...who look like mature women not like girls in puberty. Grow some tits, change your attitude then come back... make sure you put a lot of make up on to cover 48 years worth of wrinkles.. you look like a fucking mummy..


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would know since you have saggy old man breasts and a terrible personality with the mentality of a teenaged boy, a man of your age, going online and trying to pick on young women! You are a disgrace to men everywhere. What kind of a man does that?
> 
> 
> 
> First, what do you base your assumption about my age?
> Second, I left you alone becasue you lose control real quick and start whining and now you started to fuck with me
> Third, because I know from your pictures that your are at least 48 years old and I do not find you ringing my bell (I am not saying you are ugly, just not my type) you say I am a disgrace because of that. If I said you were the most beautiful woman with the perkiest tits and the wettest pussy you would probably not say shit like that.
Click to expand...


That's such a load of crap, mister.  You started with ME, if you remember correctly (obviously you do not).  I don't even KNOW you!  I didn't know you then, and I do NOT know you now, nor do I want to.  

You know absolutely nothing.  I am not 48 years old.  I am 37.  It really doesn't make a difference if you believe that or not.  What is your point about my age?  You are always harping on me about my age when I told you that I'm 37?  What is your malfunction?


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So . . . do tell, does what you do around here make you feel like a man? Hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly not you.
> I don't have to feeI like a man because I know I am one. I am not insecure like you are you little bitch. I like real women with tits...who look like mature women not like girls in puberty. Grow some tits, change your attitude then come back... make sure you put a lot of make up on to cover 48 years worth of wrinkles.. you look like a fucking mummy..
Click to expand...


You aren't a man at all.  You are a delusional little creepy old man.


----------



## defcon4

skye  is a real woman you old bitch...


----------



## ChrisL

^^^

Oops, old fart is what I meant to say.    Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> skye  is a real woman you old bitch...



Oh, calling for backup?  Look mister, you've got some really serious problems.  Seek help.  I don't know you.  You are just some weird guy who keeps harping on me about things on the internet.  Do you get that?  Do you understand how weird you are?


----------



## ChrisL

I guess it's to be expected that there are bound to be a lot of weirdos on a site like this.  I HAVE to keep reminding myself of that fact.  Lol.


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> You aren't a man at all. You are a delusional little creepy old man.


How old? 
Maybe we are the same age...


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't a man at all. You are a delusional little creepy old man.
> 
> 
> 
> How old?
> Maybe we are the same age...
Click to expand...


Let me put it to you this way.  Leave me alone.    Will that work?


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> Let me put it to you this way. Leave me alone.  Will that work?


You started to fuck with me, I just engaged in this meaningful conversation. If you stop fucking with me I'll leave you alone just like before.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey look, it's tits! You ought to know something about this given that huge gaping crevice fermenting between your legs. I bet you could brew some fine toilet wine in that hole of yours, eh? I'd even buy some to try it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never would I be that desperate.  I've told you before, BUZZ, I have standards.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Relax, Tiny Tits; nobody wants to penetrate you. I'd be afraid that my cock would come out of you with a yeast infection, or worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have so many come backs, but I will just say, you make a yeast infection sound very attractive.    If it came between a choice of you or yeast infection, yeast infection wins hands down.  Sounds much LESS unpleasant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Face it, tits, you have no comebacks. I notice that my comments caused you to change your avi pic. Too bad, as I was becoming accustomed to the Bozo the Retarded Clown look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My pictures are awesome.  Sorry that you're so insecure.    It's totally understandable how a loser like you wouldn't like women with self confidence when you're used to fucking crack whores.
Click to expand...

I guess that in your wacky world "fucking nut bag" equates to self-confidence. Amirite?


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey look, it's tits! You ought to know something about this given that huge gaping crevice fermenting between your legs. I bet you could brew some fine toilet wine in that hole of yours, eh? I'd even buy some to try it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never would I be that desperate.  I've told you before, BUZZ, I have standards.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Relax, Tiny Tits; nobody wants to penetrate you. I'd be afraid that my cock would come out of you with a yeast infection, or worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have so many come backs, but I will just say, you make a yeast infection sound very attractive.    If it came between a choice of you or yeast infection, yeast infection wins hands down.  Sounds much LESS unpleasant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Face it, tits, you have no comebacks. I notice that my comments caused you to change your avi pic. Too bad, as I was becoming accustomed to the Bozo the Retarded Clown look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My pictures are awesome.  Sorry that you're so insecure.    It's totally understandable how a loser like you wouldn't like women with self confidence when you're used to fucking crack whores.
Click to expand...

Tee Hee!!!!


----------



## Iron Head

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has nothing to do with your AVI or pics. It's all about attention.
> 
> Most of the men on here are old and not attractive.  If they get attention form a 30'something woman that is cute,* they will cream their pants*.  Even if it's NEGATIVE attention.  So, even if you rail on them and trash them, and they come after you, don't complain or be surprised... it's all I'm saying....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are _you _laughing at, saggy tits? Wait... 37 is young,right?  Wait...there's more, you don't look a day over 37 (uh yeah, you do )...you'll be saying the same thing when you turn 38, and 39. What will you say when you turn 40? You do realize you are now pushing 40 and it indeed shows, right? Are you really that delusional?
Click to expand...

Ka-Ziiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnggggggg!!!! 
A&D doing the catty thing!!


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has nothing to do with your AVI or pics. It's all about attention.
> 
> Most of the men on here are old and not attractive.  If they get attention form a 30'something woman that is cute,* they will cream their pants*.  Even if it's NEGATIVE attention.  So, even if you rail on them and trash them, and they come after you, don't complain or be surprised... it's all I'm saying....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are _you _laughing at, saggy tits? Wait... 37 is young,right?  Wait...there's more, you don't look a day over 37 (uh yeah, you do )...you'll be saying the same thing when you turn 38, and 39. What will you say when you turn 40? You do realize you are now pushing 40 and it indeed shows, right? Are you really that delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll say that I still look awesome.    BTW, my breasts are perky and firm.  Now what?
Click to expand...

Yes, we all know how highly you think of yourself, Chrissy-poo.  Self-confidence, or narcissistic whack job?


----------



## Muhammed

Bonzi said:


> .... where you just can't feel anything?


No.

As a matter of fact, more wetness can cause significantly more stimulation, like fucking a squirter or fucking a girl in the water.

And with squirters it can actually cause both of you to have orgasms simultaneously. More wetness does not always mean more lubrication. In my experience squirters tend to squirt moments before they orgasm and it washes away their natural lubrication. So suddenly there is much more stimulation to your penis. Pushing you over the edge. So you orgasm too.

Oftentimes, this can cause you to both orgasm simultaneously. And that's really cool IMO. It's HOT. Especially when you are both pressed for time. 

You got your's I got mine. See you later after work.


----------



## Iron Head

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, my breasts are perky and firm. Now what?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry...those titties are saggy, and a bit pancake like...about right for a near 40 woman with small tits.
Click to expand...

I observed that Chris has saggy tits too and she went ape shit. I mean, I do not go around insulting people. However, Chris advertises her tits and constantly talks about them like they are her children. I think that if you are going to interject your tits into every discussion, by direct comment, implication, or that ridiculous avi pic she used to use, then they are fair game for comment. In fact, you could say that she is inviting comment.


----------



## Iron Head

Delta4Embassy said:


> Anyone else getting arroused watching two hot chicks argue about their vaginas?


Fuck off, Delta. These two are WAY out of your age group.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, even if they were saggy, why should you care? How would my saggy breasts effect you or your life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, they aren't saggy at all. They are gorgeous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you fishing for pictures of my breasts, or is this about jealousy perhaps?
Click to expand...

Goddamnit, keep those saggy, banana tit pics to yourself, you moron!


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, my breasts are perky and firm. Now what?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry...those titties are saggy, and a bit pancake like...about right for a near 40 woman with small tits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I observed that Chris has saggy tits too and she went ape shit. I mean, I do not go around insulting people. However, Chris advertises her tits and constantly talks about them like they are her children. I think that if you are going to interject your tits into every discussion, by direct comment, implication, or that ridiculous avi pic she used to use, then they are fair game for comment. In fact, you could say that she is inviting comment.
Click to expand...


Lol.  Delusional for sure.    I don't know how many times I have to tell you that I'm not interested in you and that I have standards.  If you go and look at my pictures, that is your problem, I suppose.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has nothing to do with your AVI or pics. It's all about attention.
> 
> Most of the men on here are old and not attractive.  If they get attention form a 30'something woman that is cute,* they will cream their pants*.  Even if it's NEGATIVE attention.  So, even if you rail on them and trash them, and they come after you, don't complain or be surprised... it's all I'm saying....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are _you _laughing at, saggy tits? Wait... 37 is young,right?  Wait...there's more, you don't look a day over 37 (uh yeah, you do )...you'll be saying the same thing when you turn 38, and 39. What will you say when you turn 40? You do realize you are now pushing 40 and it indeed shows, right? Are you really that delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll say that I still look awesome.    BTW, my breasts are perky and firm.  Now what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we all know how highly you think of yourself, Chrissy-poo.  Self-confidence, or narcissistic whack job?
Click to expand...


Good grief, get a grip on yourself homosexual!


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has nothing to do with your AVI or pics. It's all about attention.
> 
> Most of the men on here are old and not attractive.  If they get attention form a 30'something woman that is cute,* they will cream their pants*.  Even if it's NEGATIVE attention.  So, even if you rail on them and trash them, and they come after you, don't complain or be surprised... it's all I'm saying....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are _you _laughing at, saggy tits? Wait... 37 is young,right?  Wait...there's more, you don't look a day over 37 (uh yeah, you do )...you'll be saying the same thing when you turn 38, and 39. What will you say when you turn 40? You do realize you are now pushing 40 and it indeed shows, right? Are you really that delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll say that I still look awesome.    BTW, my breasts are perky and firm.  Now what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we all know how highly you think of yourself, Chrissy-poo.  Self-confidence, or narcissistic whack job?
Click to expand...


Good grief, get a grip on yourself homo.  

Oh wait, I'm sure you're used to having to grip your own self.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you fishing for pictures of my breasts, or is this about jealousy perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahaha!  Um no, dear...I have no desire to see your saggy tits...your previous avie was more than clear what your titties look like.
> 
> And sweetie...the only one who shows jealousy here is you. It shows every time you criticize another female on this board for whatever reason, and then call them jealous when they criticize you for whatever reason.
> 
> Basic psychology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My breasts are beautiful.
> 
> I'm not the one criticizing here, weird lady.  Now, first it was MeBelle you were fixated on, and now me?  Give it up old broad.  This is an internet forum.  Get a life.
Click to expand...

"My breasts are beautiful." - Chris

Really, who says such a vapid, asinine thing?!? If I were to start talking about my cock all the time I would be ostracized as a freak, and justifiably so. 

Bitch, you ain't nothing special. You are someone who I may bang in the parking lot on a Wednesday night after a couple of drinks.  I sure as hell would not give you my real telephone number; you are crazy as hell - nuttier than a turd in the toilet at a Chinese restaurant, and not even half as interesting. I mean, after some dude bangs you what do you possibly have to offer. You are an airhead, possibly borderline impaired, and definitely stupid.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you fishing for pictures of my breasts, or is this about jealousy perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahaha!  Um no, dear...I have no desire to see your saggy tits...your previous avie was more than clear what your titties look like.
> 
> And sweetie...the only one who shows jealousy here is you. It shows every time you criticize another female on this board for whatever reason, and then call them jealous when they criticize you for whatever reason.
> 
> Basic psychology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My breasts are beautiful.
> 
> I'm not the one criticizing here, weird lady.  Now, first it was MeBelle you were fixated on, and now me?  Give it up old broad.  This is an internet forum.  Get a life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "My breasts are beautiful." - Chris
> 
> Really, who says such a vapid, asinine thing?!? If I were to start talking about my cock all the time I would be ostracized as a freak, and justifiably so.
> 
> Bitch, you ain't nothing special. You are someone who I may bang in the parking lot on a Wednesday night after a couple of drinks.  I sure as hell would not give you my real telephone number; you are crazy as hell - nuttier than a turd in the toilet at a Chinese restaurant, and not even half as interesting. I mean, after some dude bangs you what do you possibly have to offer. You are an airhead, possibly borderline impaired, and definitely stupid.
Click to expand...


I say that.  That's who.  Now, what is that you want, Mr. Buzztard?


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you fishing for pictures of my breasts, or is this about jealousy perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahaha!  Um no, dear...I have no desire to see your saggy tits...your previous avie was more than clear what your titties look like.
> 
> And sweetie...the only one who shows jealousy here is you. It shows every time you criticize another female on this board for whatever reason, and then call them jealous when they criticize you for whatever reason.
> 
> Basic psychology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My breasts are beautiful.
> 
> I'm not the one criticizing here, weird lady.  Now, first it was MeBelle you were fixated on, and now me?  Give it up old broad.  This is an internet forum.  Get a life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "My breasts are beautiful." - Chris
> 
> Really, who says such a vapid, asinine thing?!? If I were to start talking about my cock all the time I would be ostracized as a freak, and justifiably so.
> 
> Bitch, you ain't nothing special. You are someone who I may bang in the parking lot on a Wednesday night after a couple of drinks.  I sure as hell would not give you my real telephone number; you are crazy as hell - nuttier than a turd in the toilet at a Chinese restaurant, and not even half as interesting. I mean, after some dude bangs you what do you possibly have to offer. You are an airhead, possibly borderline impaired, and definitely stupid.
Click to expand...


You already are a freak.  Lol.    Where have you been?  You are a fucking weirdo, for sure!  Kind of scary too, TBH.  Now, what is it that you want?  

Would you feel happier if I took down my pictures?  Is that what's bothering you so much?  Maybe I should attend some college courses so that I can be more intelligent to make you happy?  Hmm.  Lol.  Are you serious?  

Thankfully, my existence does not depend upon your approval of me.    Thankfully for me, you are not one of my family members, friends or a person that I am in or would ever even think of being in any kind of relationship with.  

Now what?


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> skye  is a real woman you old bitch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, calling for backup?  Look mister, you've got some really serious problems.  Seek help.  I don't know you.  You are just some weird guy who keeps harping on me about things on the internet.  Do you get that?  Do you understand how weird you are?
Click to expand...

At least that Skye chick does not incessantly post shit about her body parts.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> skye  is a real woman you old bitch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, calling for backup?  Look mister, you've got some really serious problems.  Seek help.  I don't know you.  You are just some weird guy who keeps harping on me about things on the internet.  Do you get that?  Do you understand how weird you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least that Skye chick does not incessantly post shit about her body parts.
Click to expand...


And I should care why again?


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> skye  is a real woman you old bitch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, calling for backup?  Look mister, you've got some really serious problems.  Seek help.  I don't know you.  You are just some weird guy who keeps harping on me about things on the internet.  Do you get that?  Do you understand how weird you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least that Skye chick does not incessantly post shit about her body parts.
Click to expand...


Good, you go bother her now.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has nothing to do with your AVI or pics. It's all about attention.
> 
> Most of the men on here are old and not attractive.  If they get attention form a 30'something woman that is cute,* they will cream their pants*.  Even if it's NEGATIVE attention.  So, even if you rail on them and trash them, and they come after you, don't complain or be surprised... it's all I'm saying....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are _you _laughing at, saggy tits? Wait... 37 is young,right?  Wait...there's more, you don't look a day over 37 (uh yeah, you do )...you'll be saying the same thing when you turn 38, and 39. What will you say when you turn 40? You do realize you are now pushing 40 and it indeed shows, right? Are you really that delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll say that I still look awesome.    BTW, my breasts are perky and firm.  Now what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we all know how highly you think of yourself, Chrissy-poo.  Self-confidence, or narcissistic whack job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good grief, get a grip on yourself homosexual!
Click to expand...

What if I am a fag? What difference would that possibly make? Are you a homophobe too?


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you fishing for pictures of my breasts, or is this about jealousy perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahaha!  Um no, dear...I have no desire to see your saggy tits...your previous avie was more than clear what your titties look like.
> 
> And sweetie...the only one who shows jealousy here is you. It shows every time you criticize another female on this board for whatever reason, and then call them jealous when they criticize you for whatever reason.
> 
> Basic psychology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My breasts are beautiful.
> 
> I'm not the one criticizing here, weird lady.  Now, first it was MeBelle you were fixated on, and now me?  Give it up old broad.  This is an internet forum.  Get a life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "My breasts are beautiful." - Chris
> 
> Really, who says such a vapid, asinine thing?!? If I were to start talking about my cock all the time I would be ostracized as a freak, and justifiably so.
> 
> Bitch, you ain't nothing special. You are someone who I may bang in the parking lot on a Wednesday night after a couple of drinks.  I sure as hell would not give you my real telephone number; you are crazy as hell - nuttier than a turd in the toilet at a Chinese restaurant, and not even half as interesting. I mean, after some dude bangs you what do you possibly have to offer. You are an airhead, possibly borderline impaired, and definitely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already are a freak.  Lol.    Where have you been?  You are a fucking weirdo, for sure!  Kind of scary too, TBH.  Now, what is it that you want?
> 
> Would you feel happier if I took down my pictures?  Is that what's bothering you so much?  Maybe I should attend some college courses so that I can be more intelligent to make you happy?  Hmm.  Lol.  Are you serious?
> 
> Thankfully, my existence does not depend upon your approval of me.    Thankfully for me, you are not one of my family members, friends or a person that I am in or would ever even think of being in any kind of relationship with.
> 
> Now what?
Click to expand...

You are just the worst person. Pure white trash.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are _you _laughing at, saggy tits? Wait... 37 is young,right?  Wait...there's more, you don't look a day over 37 (uh yeah, you do )...you'll be saying the same thing when you turn 38, and 39. What will you say when you turn 40? You do realize you are now pushing 40 and it indeed shows, right? Are you really that delusional?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll say that I still look awesome.    BTW, my breasts are perky and firm.  Now what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we all know how highly you think of yourself, Chrissy-poo.  Self-confidence, or narcissistic whack job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good grief, get a grip on yourself homosexual!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if I am a fag? What difference would that possibly make? Are you a homophobe too?
Click to expand...


  I suppose not, but it doesn't change the fact that you have some serious issues, dude.  I don't want any part of this or that.    You are the type of person that, in real life, I would avoid like the plague!  Now, you can go bother one of the other women that you "like."  Bye-bye now and good day to you, sir!  :


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you fishing for pictures of my breasts, or is this about jealousy perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahaha!  Um no, dear...I have no desire to see your saggy tits...your previous avie was more than clear what your titties look like.
> 
> And sweetie...the only one who shows jealousy here is you. It shows every time you criticize another female on this board for whatever reason, and then call them jealous when they criticize you for whatever reason.
> 
> Basic psychology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My breasts are beautiful.
> 
> I'm not the one criticizing here, weird lady.  Now, first it was MeBelle you were fixated on, and now me?  Give it up old broad.  This is an internet forum.  Get a life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "My breasts are beautiful." - Chris
> 
> Really, who says such a vapid, asinine thing?!? If I were to start talking about my cock all the time I would be ostracized as a freak, and justifiably so.
> 
> Bitch, you ain't nothing special. You are someone who I may bang in the parking lot on a Wednesday night after a couple of drinks.  I sure as hell would not give you my real telephone number; you are crazy as hell - nuttier than a turd in the toilet at a Chinese restaurant, and not even half as interesting. I mean, after some dude bangs you what do you possibly have to offer. You are an airhead, possibly borderline impaired, and definitely stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already are a freak.  Lol.    Where have you been?  You are a fucking weirdo, for sure!  Kind of scary too, TBH.  Now, what is it that you want?
> 
> Would you feel happier if I took down my pictures?  Is that what's bothering you so much?  Maybe I should attend some college courses so that I can be more intelligent to make you happy?  Hmm.  Lol.  Are you serious?
> 
> Thankfully, my existence does not depend upon your approval of me.    Thankfully for me, you are not one of my family members, friends or a person that I am in or would ever even think of being in any kind of relationship with.
> 
> Now what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just the worst person. Pure white trash.
Click to expand...


The worst person?  Okay then.  Bye-bye.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> skye  is a real woman you old bitch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, calling for backup?  Look mister, you've got some really serious problems.  Seek help.  I don't know you.  You are just some weird guy who keeps harping on me about things on the internet.  Do you get that?  Do you understand how weird you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least that Skye chick does not incessantly post shit about her body parts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good, you go bother her now.
Click to expand...

I can tell from your photos that you nest in either an apartment or a mobile home. Aren't you embarrassed to be living like this at your age? Pure trash!


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> skye  is a real woman you old bitch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, calling for backup?  Look mister, you've got some really serious problems.  Seek help.  I don't know you.  You are just some weird guy who keeps harping on me about things on the internet.  Do you get that?  Do you understand how weird you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least that Skye chick does not incessantly post shit about her body parts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good, you go bother her now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell from your photos that you nest in either an apartment or a mobile home. Aren't you embarrassed to be living like this at your age? Pure trash!
Click to expand...


I'm not embarrassed about where I live at all.  Why do you care about where I live?  What is it to you?  Why is anything I do, where I live, or anything else about me any of your business?  And why does it bother you so?  I can totally understand not liking someone.  Heck, that's life.  Lol.  You are taking this to an entirely different level, the level of weirdo psycho stalker.  So, what is it that you want?

Hey, here's an idea!  Since me and my pictures are so bothersome for you, you don't have to go and look at them.  You don't even have to read my posts at all.  Lol.     So, what is actually going on here, Buzzy?


----------



## turtledude

ChrisL said:


> Never would I be that desperate.  I've told you before, BUZZ, I have standards.



I think he's got the hots for you Chris


----------



## ChrisL

turtledude said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never would I be that desperate.  I've told you before, BUZZ, I have standards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's got the hots for you Chris
Click to expand...


I like men.


----------



## turtledude

Jodie Foster is going to be disappointed!


----------



## ChrisL

turtledude said:


> Jodie Foster is going to be disappointed!



Meh, she's not my type anyway!


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> skye  is a real woman you old bitch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, calling for backup?  Look mister, you've got some really serious problems.  Seek help.  I don't know you.  You are just some weird guy who keeps harping on me about things on the internet.  Do you get that?  Do you understand how weird you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least that Skye chick does not incessantly post shit about her body parts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good, you go bother her now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell from your photos that you nest in either an apartment or a mobile home. Aren't you embarrassed to be living like this at your age? Pure trash!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not embarrassed about where I live at all.  Why do you care about where I live?  What is it to you?  Why is anything I do, where I live, or anything else about me any of your business?  And why does it bother you so?  I can totally understand not liking someone.  Heck, that's life.  Lol.  You are taking this to an entirely different level, the level of weirdo psycho stalker.  So, what is it that you want?
> 
> Hey, here's an idea!  Since me and my pictures are so bothersome for you, you don't have to go and look at them.  You don't even have to read my posts at all.  Lol.     So, what is actually going on here, Buzzy?
Click to expand...

He's an extremely mentally ill boy who fixates on women he doesn't even know. 

My advice to you is to buy a shotgun.


----------



## defcon4

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, calling for backup?  Look mister, you've got some really serious problems.  Seek help.  I don't know you.  You are just some weird guy who keeps harping on me about things on the internet.  Do you get that?  Do you understand how weird you are?
> 
> 
> 
> At least that Skye chick does not incessantly post shit about her body parts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good, you go bother her now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell from your photos that you nest in either an apartment or a mobile home. Aren't you embarrassed to be living like this at your age? Pure trash!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not embarrassed about where I live at all.  Why do you care about where I live?  What is it to you?  Why is anything I do, where I live, or anything else about me any of your business?  And why does it bother you so?  I can totally understand not liking someone.  Heck, that's life.  Lol.  You are taking this to an entirely different level, the level of weirdo psycho stalker.  So, what is it that you want?
> 
> Hey, here's an idea!  Since me and my pictures are so bothersome for you, you don't have to go and look at them.  You don't even have to read my posts at all.  Lol.     So, what is actually going on here, Buzzy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's an extremely mentally ill boy who fixates on women he doesn't even know.
> 
> My advice to you is to buy a shotgun.
Click to expand...


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never would I be that desperate.  I've told you before, BUZZ, I have standards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's got the hots for you Chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like men.
Click to expand...

I'm sure you do, but are you a squirter?


----------



## turtledude

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never would I be that desperate.  I've told you before, BUZZ, I have standards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's got the hots for you Chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you do, but are you a squirter?
Click to expand...


same old dearly departed Muhammed I see


----------



## Muhammed

turtledude said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never would I be that desperate.  I've told you before, BUZZ, I have standards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's got the hots for you Chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you do, but are you a squirter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> same old dearly departed Muhammed I see
Click to expand...

I've never been departed. Maybe temporarily banned from this site once or twice. But no, I've never departed and risen from the grave.


----------



## turtledude

a


Muhammed said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never would I be that desperate.  I've told you before, BUZZ, I have standards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's got the hots for you Chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you do, but are you a squirter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> same old dearly departed Muhammed I see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never been departed. Maybe temporarily banned from this site once or twice. But no, I've never departed and risen from the grave.
Click to expand...


talking about the place I met you first

rock on blessed one!


----------



## skye

you can never be too thin

or too rich

and I assume

may be


too wet


meh




EDIT
but if you are not too thin or too rich
nobody will give a fig if you are wet
ok?


----------



## defcon4

skye said:


> you can never be too thin
> 
> or too rich
> 
> and I assume
> 
> may be
> 
> 
> too wet
> 
> 
> meh


Or too beautiful....more mirrors one has more beautiful one gets....


----------



## skye

defcon4 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can never be too thin
> 
> or too rich
> 
> and I assume
> 
> may bebe too beautiful
> 
> 
> too wet
> 
> 
> meh
> 
> 
> 
> Or too beautiful....more mirrors one has more beautiful one gets....
Click to expand...




true

you can never be too beautiful... never...

Lord knows that


----------



## defcon4

skye said:


> true
> 
> you can never be too beautiful... never...
> 
> Lord knows that


Yep, I saw it happening around here...that's how I know. If you buy a cloudy mirror it magically erases wrinkles..


----------



## skye

defcon4 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> true
> 
> you can never be too beautiful... never...
> 
> Lord knows that
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I saw it happening around here...that's how I know. If you buy a cloudy mirror it magically erases wrinkles..
Click to expand...


sure ..I don;t know what you exactly mean  but...yeah you can never be too rich or too thin...what the heck...that's what matter LOL isn't it ?


----------



## defcon4

skye said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> true
> 
> you can never be too beautiful... never...
> 
> Lord knows that
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I saw it happening around here...that's how I know. If you buy a cloudy mirror it magically erases wrinkles..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure ..I don;t know what you exactly mean  but...yeah you can never be too rich or too thin...what the heck...that's what matter LOL isn't it ?
Click to expand...

OMG...you did not read further up in the thread, did you? I was talking in generalities, you were excluded....


----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, calling for backup?  Look mister, you've got some really serious problems.  Seek help.  I don't know you.  You are just some weird guy who keeps harping on me about things on the internet.  Do you get that?  Do you understand how weird you are?
> 
> 
> 
> At least that Skye chick does not incessantly post shit about her body parts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good, you go bother her now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell from your photos that you nest in either an apartment or a mobile home. Aren't you embarrassed to be living like this at your age? Pure trash!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not embarrassed about where I live at all.  Why do you care about where I live?  What is it to you?  Why is anything I do, where I live, or anything else about me any of your business?  And why does it bother you so?  I can totally understand not liking someone.  Heck, that's life.  Lol.  You are taking this to an entirely different level, the level of weirdo psycho stalker.  So, what is it that you want?
> 
> Hey, here's an idea!  Since me and my pictures are so bothersome for you, you don't have to go and look at them.  You don't even have to read my posts at all.  Lol.     So, what is actually going on here, Buzzy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's an extremely mentally ill boy who fixates on women he doesn't even know.
> 
> My advice to you is to buy a shotgun.
Click to expand...


Mace would probably do the trick.    Do they have an internet version of mace?


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least that Skye chick does not incessantly post shit about her body parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good, you go bother her now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell from your photos that you nest in either an apartment or a mobile home. Aren't you embarrassed to be living like this at your age? Pure trash!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not embarrassed about where I live at all.  Why do you care about where I live?  What is it to you?  Why is anything I do, where I live, or anything else about me any of your business?  And why does it bother you so?  I can totally understand not liking someone.  Heck, that's life.  Lol.  You are taking this to an entirely different level, the level of weirdo psycho stalker.  So, what is it that you want?
> 
> Hey, here's an idea!  Since me and my pictures are so bothersome for you, you don't have to go and look at them.  You don't even have to read my posts at all.  Lol.     So, what is actually going on here, Buzzy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's an extremely mentally ill boy who fixates on women he doesn't even know.
> 
> My advice to you is to buy a shotgun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mace would probably do the trick.    Do they have an internet version of mace?
Click to expand...

Mace is a simple pepper spray. It is not a permanent solution to the problem. Like I said before, my advice is to buy a shotgun.


----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good, you go bother her now.
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell from your photos that you nest in either an apartment or a mobile home. Aren't you embarrassed to be living like this at your age? Pure trash!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not embarrassed about where I live at all.  Why do you care about where I live?  What is it to you?  Why is anything I do, where I live, or anything else about me any of your business?  And why does it bother you so?  I can totally understand not liking someone.  Heck, that's life.  Lol.  You are taking this to an entirely different level, the level of weirdo psycho stalker.  So, what is it that you want?
> 
> Hey, here's an idea!  Since me and my pictures are so bothersome for you, you don't have to go and look at them.  You don't even have to read my posts at all.  Lol.     So, what is actually going on here, Buzzy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's an extremely mentally ill boy who fixates on women he doesn't even know.
> 
> My advice to you is to buy a shotgun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mace would probably do the trick.    Do they have an internet version of mace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mace is a simple pepper spray. It is not a permanent solution to the problem. Like I said before, my advice is to buy a shotgun.
Click to expand...


Well, I don't want to make a bloody mess, govna!    I just want him to fuck off.


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell from your photos that you nest in either an apartment or a mobile home. Aren't you embarrassed to be living like this at your age? Pure trash!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not embarrassed about where I live at all.  Why do you care about where I live?  What is it to you?  Why is anything I do, where I live, or anything else about me any of your business?  And why does it bother you so?  I can totally understand not liking someone.  Heck, that's life.  Lol.  You are taking this to an entirely different level, the level of weirdo psycho stalker.  So, what is it that you want?
> 
> Hey, here's an idea!  Since me and my pictures are so bothersome for you, you don't have to go and look at them.  You don't even have to read my posts at all.  Lol.     So, what is actually going on here, Buzzy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's an extremely mentally ill boy who fixates on women he doesn't even know.
> 
> My advice to you is to buy a shotgun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mace would probably do the trick.    Do they have an internet version of mace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mace is a simple pepper spray. It is not a permanent solution to the problem. Like I said before, my advice is to buy a shotgun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't want to make a bloody mess, govna!    I just want him to fuck off.
Click to expand...

Well, charming lady, then just duck tape some visqueen on the floor and walls before you use the shotgun in legal self-defense. Easy to clean up.

Oh, and you might want to get a wood chipper too.


----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not embarrassed about where I live at all.  Why do you care about where I live?  What is it to you?  Why is anything I do, where I live, or anything else about me any of your business?  And why does it bother you so?  I can totally understand not liking someone.  Heck, that's life.  Lol.  You are taking this to an entirely different level, the level of weirdo psycho stalker.  So, what is it that you want?
> 
> Hey, here's an idea!  Since me and my pictures are so bothersome for you, you don't have to go and look at them.  You don't even have to read my posts at all.  Lol.     So, what is actually going on here, Buzzy?
> 
> 
> 
> He's an extremely mentally ill boy who fixates on women he doesn't even know.
> 
> My advice to you is to buy a shotgun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mace would probably do the trick.    Do they have an internet version of mace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mace is a simple pepper spray. It is not a permanent solution to the problem. Like I said before, my advice is to buy a shotgun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't want to make a bloody mess, govna!    I just want him to fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, charming lady, then just duck tape some visqueen on the floor and walls before you use the shotgun in legal self-defense. Easy to clean up.
> 
> Oh, and you might want to get a wood chipper too.
Click to expand...


Blimey!  Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell from your photos that you nest in either an apartment or a mobile home. Aren't you embarrassed to be living like this at your age? Pure trash!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not embarrassed about where I live at all.  Why do you care about where I live?  What is it to you?  Why is anything I do, where I live, or anything else about me any of your business?  And why does it bother you so?  I can totally understand not liking someone.  Heck, that's life.  Lol.  You are taking this to an entirely different level, the level of weirdo psycho stalker.  So, what is it that you want?
> 
> Hey, here's an idea!  Since me and my pictures are so bothersome for you, you don't have to go and look at them.  You don't even have to read my posts at all.  Lol.     So, what is actually going on here, Buzzy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's an extremely mentally ill boy who fixates on women he doesn't even know.
> 
> My advice to you is to buy a shotgun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mace would probably do the trick.    Do they have an internet version of mace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mace is a simple pepper spray. It is not a permanent solution to the problem. Like I said before, my advice is to buy a shotgun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't want to make a bloody mess, govna!    I just want him to fuck off.
Click to expand...

I got a big gun for both of you bitches right here!


----------



## Muhammed

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not embarrassed about where I live at all.  Why do you care about where I live?  What is it to you?  Why is anything I do, where I live, or anything else about me any of your business?  And why does it bother you so?  I can totally understand not liking someone.  Heck, that's life.  Lol.  You are taking this to an entirely different level, the level of weirdo psycho stalker.  So, what is it that you want?
> 
> Hey, here's an idea!  Since me and my pictures are so bothersome for you, you don't have to go and look at them.  You don't even have to read my posts at all.  Lol.     So, what is actually going on here, Buzzy?
> 
> 
> 
> He's an extremely mentally ill boy who fixates on women he doesn't even know.
> 
> My advice to you is to buy a shotgun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mace would probably do the trick.    Do they have an internet version of mace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mace is a simple pepper spray. It is not a permanent solution to the problem. Like I said before, my advice is to buy a shotgun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't want to make a bloody mess, govna!    I just want him to fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a big gun for both of you bitches right here!
Click to expand...

I've notified the authorities. Expect Obamadrones to destroy your home with a hellfire missile in 5...4.. 3...2...1


----------



## Muhammed

Muhammed said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's an extremely mentally ill boy who fixates on women he doesn't even know.
> 
> My advice to you is to buy a shotgun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mace would probably do the trick.    Do they have an internet version of mace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mace is a simple pepper spray. It is not a permanent solution to the problem. Like I said before, my advice is to buy a shotgun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't want to make a bloody mess, govna!    I just want him to fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a big gun for both of you bitches right here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've notified the authorities. Expect Obamadrones to destroy your home will a hellfire missile in 5...4.. 3...2...1
Click to expand...

Tough shit kunt. You voted for him.


----------



## Iron Head

Bitch, please. Advising that idiot to get a shotgun is tantamount to you shooting her. You know she will look down the barrel while fiddling with the trigger.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

Bonzi said:


> .... where you just can't feel anything?



No.

It is a compliment and it flows out so it is never like a pool.

Turn on.


----------



## Moonglow

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not embarrassed about where I live at all.  Why do you care about where I live?  What is it to you?  Why is anything I do, where I live, or anything else about me any of your business?  And why does it bother you so?  I can totally understand not liking someone.  Heck, that's life.  Lol.  You are taking this to an entirely different level, the level of weirdo psycho stalker.  So, what is it that you want?
> 
> Hey, here's an idea!  Since me and my pictures are so bothersome for you, you don't have to go and look at them.  You don't even have to read my posts at all.  Lol.     So, what is actually going on here, Buzzy?
> 
> 
> 
> He's an extremely mentally ill boy who fixates on women he doesn't even know.
> 
> My advice to you is to buy a shotgun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mace would probably do the trick.    Do they have an internet version of mace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mace is a simple pepper spray. It is not a permanent solution to the problem. Like I said before, my advice is to buy a shotgun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't want to make a bloody mess, govna!    I just want him to fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a big gun for both of you bitches right here!
Click to expand...

Sounds almost like FBJ..


----------



## WinterBorn

Bonzi said:


> .... where you just can't feel anything?



Yep, it can.  Sometimes you can dry it off with a towel or washcloth.  But that only helps the outside.  Which is good if clitoral stimulation is what gets you there.  Or sometimes you can take a break.  That lets things get back to the right moisture.  It also lets the impending explosion build.

It can be a problem with edging or with being over excited.


----------



## WinterBorn

There are also positions that can help with the lack of friction.   I don't know of any that will help with masturbation though.


----------



## ChrisL

It's not really normal for an "older woman" to have a lot of vaginal discharge.  It could be a sign of a problem or the beginnings of a yeast infection.  It could be that you are ovulating, but that just isn't the case very often in women who are postmenopausal or perimenopausal.  

Anyways, for informative purposes, so that hopefully people don't listen to other internet people who don't know what in the hell they are talking about . . .  I thought we had "cleared" this up earlier, but apparently random people's vaginal discharge is such a hot topic!   

6 things your, ahem, discharge is trying to tell you


----------



## ChrisL

Lol.  I can't help it.  I have to say again that I can't imagine joining a political message board and then starting a thread about my vaginal discharge.    That is so fucked up.  Lol.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

ChrisL said:


> Lol.  I can't help it.  I have to say again that I can't imagine joining a political message board and then starting a thread about my vaginal discharge.    That is so fucked up.  Lol.




Yet you opine repeatedly.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

ChrisL said:


> It's not really normal for an "older woman" to have a lot of vaginal discharge.  It could be a sign of a problem or the beginnings of a yeast infection.  It could be that you are ovulating, but that just isn't the case very often in women who are postmenopausal or perimenopausal.
> 
> Anyways, for informative purposes, so that hopefully people don't listen to other internet people who don't know what in the hell they are talking about . . .  I thought we had "cleared" this up earlier, but apparently random people's vaginal discharge is such a hot topic!
> 
> 6 things your, ahem, discharge is trying to tell you




I do not think she is talking about a continual discharge.

Just that when she gets wet, she really gets wet.

Which is fine.

A compliment.


----------



## ChrisL

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  I can't help it.  I have to say again that I can't imagine joining a political message board and then starting a thread about my vaginal discharge.    That is so fucked up.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you opine repeatedly.
Click to expand...


What are you talking about?  This gross thread about old lady vaginal discharge was good and dead until you brought it back, you old gross pig.  Lol.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

ChrisL said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  I can't help it.  I have to say again that I can't imagine joining a political message board and then starting a thread about my vaginal discharge.    That is so fucked up.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you opine repeatedly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  This gross thread about old lady vaginal discharge was good and dead until you brought it back, you old gross pig.  Lol.
Click to expand...


It sounds like we are soulmates ChrisL....

The thread is:

"
Can It Ever Be TOO Wet?

.... where you just can't feel anything?
"

How is that a gross thread about old lady vaginal discharge ?


I can tell you are a very young lady.


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  I can't help it.  I have to say again that I can't imagine joining a political message board and then starting a thread about my vaginal discharge.    That is so fucked up.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you opine repeatedly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  This gross thread about old lady vaginal discharge was good and dead until you brought it back, you old gross pig.  Lol.
Click to expand...

Go Chris, go!


----------



## ChrisL

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really normal for an "older woman" to have a lot of vaginal discharge.  It could be a sign of a problem or the beginnings of a yeast infection.  It could be that you are ovulating, but that just isn't the case very often in women who are postmenopausal or perimenopausal.
> 
> Anyways, for informative purposes, so that hopefully people don't listen to other internet people who don't know what in the hell they are talking about . . .  I thought we had "cleared" this up earlier, but apparently random people's vaginal discharge is such a hot topic!
> 
> 6 things your, ahem, discharge is trying to tell you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think she is talking about a continual discharge.
> 
> Just that when she gets wet, she really gets wet.
> 
> Which is fine.
> 
> A compliment.
Click to expand...


You mean, that is what you fantasize it is about?   Lol.  Usually when an older women is getting slimed like that, it is a sign of an infection or something else.  The purpose of this thread was exactly that.  To get men thinking about her vagina.    I mean really, who would ask a bunch of weirdos on the internet for advice about their vaginal discharge?  

Anyhoo . . . not to kill your mood or anything but . . . 

The same applies to *bacterial vaginosis (BV)*, which Karen describes as 'having a snotty nose in the vagina'. This is an unpleasant looking mucus sort of discharge and can be accompanied by a fishy odour and burning sensation:

"This is also due to a loss of balance of the normal bacteria of the vagina. It's also very common in older women when they don't have oestrogen, which creates moisture in the vagina and keeps germs in the right balance."

Your discharge could even be an indicator of a *sexual transmitted infection* (but bear in mind this isn't always the case as STIs can often can lie dormant with no symptoms):

"No doubt that all common infections, such as chlamydia and gonorrhoea, can cause vaginal discharge but they are also often silenced and are causing much more serious problems higher up in the tubes – so it's better to go and get checked out."


----------



## G.T.




----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

ChrisL said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really normal for an "older woman" to have a lot of vaginal discharge.  It could be a sign of a problem or the beginnings of a yeast infection.  It could be that you are ovulating, but that just isn't the case very often in women who are postmenopausal or perimenopausal.
> 
> Anyways, for informative purposes, so that hopefully people don't listen to other internet people who don't know what in the hell they are talking about . . .  I thought we had "cleared" this up earlier, but apparently random people's vaginal discharge is such a hot topic!
> 
> 6 things your, ahem, discharge is trying to tell you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think she is talking about a continual discharge.
> 
> Just that when she gets wet, she really gets wet.
> 
> Which is fine.
> 
> A compliment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean, that is what you fantasize it is about?   Lol.  Usually when an older women is getting slimed like that, it is a sign of an infection or something else.  The purpose of this thread was exactly that.  To get men thinking about her vagina.    I mean really, who would ask a bunch of weirdos on the internet for advice about their vaginal discharge?
> 
> Anyhoo . . . not to kill your mood or anything but . . .
> 
> The same applies to *bacterial vaginosis (BV)*, which Karen describes as 'having a snotty nose in the vagina'. This is an unpleasant looking mucus sort of discharge and can be accompanied by a fishy odour and burning sensation:
> 
> "This is also due to a loss of balance of the normal bacteria of the vagina. It's also very common in older women when they don't have oestrogen, which creates moisture in the vagina and keeps germs in the right balance."
> 
> Your discharge could even be an indicator of a *sexual transmitted infection* (but bear in mind this isn't always the case as STIs can often can lie dormant with no symptoms):
> 
> "No doubt that all common infections, such as chlamydia and gonorrhoea, can cause vaginal discharge but they are also often silenced and are causing much more serious problems higher up in the tubes – so it's better to go and get checked out."
Click to expand...




At least we agree on nasty vag.

I did not take it to be a health issue.

Rather than she just gets really wet when stimulated.

I guess you do not?


----------



## ChrisL

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really normal for an "older woman" to have a lot of vaginal discharge.  It could be a sign of a problem or the beginnings of a yeast infection.  It could be that you are ovulating, but that just isn't the case very often in women who are postmenopausal or perimenopausal.
> 
> Anyways, for informative purposes, so that hopefully people don't listen to other internet people who don't know what in the hell they are talking about . . .  I thought we had "cleared" this up earlier, but apparently random people's vaginal discharge is such a hot topic!
> 
> 6 things your, ahem, discharge is trying to tell you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think she is talking about a continual discharge.
> 
> Just that when she gets wet, she really gets wet.
> 
> Which is fine.
> 
> A compliment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean, that is what you fantasize it is about?   Lol.  Usually when an older women is getting slimed like that, it is a sign of an infection or something else.  The purpose of this thread was exactly that.  To get men thinking about her vagina.    I mean really, who would ask a bunch of weirdos on the internet for advice about their vaginal discharge?
> 
> Anyhoo . . . not to kill your mood or anything but . . .
> 
> The same applies to *bacterial vaginosis (BV)*, which Karen describes as 'having a snotty nose in the vagina'. This is an unpleasant looking mucus sort of discharge and can be accompanied by a fishy odour and burning sensation:
> 
> "This is also due to a loss of balance of the normal bacteria of the vagina. It's also very common in older women when they don't have oestrogen, which creates moisture in the vagina and keeps germs in the right balance."
> 
> Your discharge could even be an indicator of a *sexual transmitted infection* (but bear in mind this isn't always the case as STIs can often can lie dormant with no symptoms):
> 
> "No doubt that all common infections, such as chlamydia and gonorrhoea, can cause vaginal discharge but they are also often silenced and are causing much more serious problems higher up in the tubes – so it's better to go and get checked out."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least we agree on nasty vag.
> 
> I did not take it to be a health issue.
> 
> Rather than she just gets really wet when stimulated.
> 
> I guess you do not?
Click to expand...


Not something I or most women would discuss with a bunch of strange perverts on the nets.    Lol.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

ChrisL said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really normal for an "older woman" to have a lot of vaginal discharge.  It could be a sign of a problem or the beginnings of a yeast infection.  It could be that you are ovulating, but that just isn't the case very often in women who are postmenopausal or perimenopausal.
> 
> Anyways, for informative purposes, so that hopefully people don't listen to other internet people who don't know what in the hell they are talking about . . .  I thought we had "cleared" this up earlier, but apparently random people's vaginal discharge is such a hot topic!
> 
> 6 things your, ahem, discharge is trying to tell you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think she is talking about a continual discharge.
> 
> Just that when she gets wet, she really gets wet.
> 
> Which is fine.
> 
> A compliment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean, that is what you fantasize it is about?   Lol.  Usually when an older women is getting slimed like that, it is a sign of an infection or something else.  The purpose of this thread was exactly that.  To get men thinking about her vagina.    I mean really, who would ask a bunch of weirdos on the internet for advice about their vaginal discharge?
> 
> Anyhoo . . . not to kill your mood or anything but . . .
> 
> The same applies to *bacterial vaginosis (BV)*, which Karen describes as 'having a snotty nose in the vagina'. This is an unpleasant looking mucus sort of discharge and can be accompanied by a fishy odour and burning sensation:
> 
> "This is also due to a loss of balance of the normal bacteria of the vagina. It's also very common in older women when they don't have oestrogen, which creates moisture in the vagina and keeps germs in the right balance."
> 
> Your discharge could even be an indicator of a *sexual transmitted infection* (but bear in mind this isn't always the case as STIs can often can lie dormant with no symptoms):
> 
> "No doubt that all common infections, such as chlamydia and gonorrhoea, can cause vaginal discharge but they are also often silenced and are causing much more serious problems higher up in the tubes – so it's better to go and get checked out."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least we agree on nasty vag.
> 
> I did not take it to be a health issue.
> 
> Rather than she just gets really wet when stimulated.
> 
> I guess you do not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not something I or most women would discuss with a bunch of strange perverts on the nets.    Lol.
Click to expand...



My loss.


----------



## ChrisL

Yeah, most people would be discussing these kinds of issues with their physicians, not with the internet community.


----------



## G.T.

I agree.

But, while we are on the subject my dick shoots red laser beams that slice through walls and can pierce a surgical hole through an elephant thigh.


----------



## WinterBorn

ChrisL said:


> It's not really normal for an "older woman" to have a lot of vaginal discharge.  It could be a sign of a problem or the beginnings of a yeast infection.  It could be that you are ovulating, but that just isn't the case very often in women who are postmenopausal or perimenopausal.
> 
> Anyways, for informative purposes, so that hopefully people don't listen to other internet people who don't know what in the hell they are talking about . . .  I thought we had "cleared" this up earlier, but apparently random people's vaginal discharge is such a hot topic!
> 
> 6 things your, ahem, discharge is trying to tell you



Vaginal dryness is a common fact of life for post-menopausal women.   But some still get aroused enough for there to be too much moisture.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

ChrisL said:


> Yeah, most people would be discussing these kinds of issues with their physicians, not with the internet community.




That they get real wet during sex?

Why would the doc care.

It is what it is.


----------



## ChrisL

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really normal for an "older woman" to have a lot of vaginal discharge.  It could be a sign of a problem or the beginnings of a yeast infection.  It could be that you are ovulating, but that just isn't the case very often in women who are postmenopausal or perimenopausal.
> 
> Anyways, for informative purposes, so that hopefully people don't listen to other internet people who don't know what in the hell they are talking about . . .  I thought we had "cleared" this up earlier, but apparently random people's vaginal discharge is such a hot topic!
> 
> 6 things your, ahem, discharge is trying to tell you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think she is talking about a continual discharge.
> 
> Just that when she gets wet, she really gets wet.
> 
> Which is fine.
> 
> A compliment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean, that is what you fantasize it is about?   Lol.  Usually when an older women is getting slimed like that, it is a sign of an infection or something else.  The purpose of this thread was exactly that.  To get men thinking about her vagina.    I mean really, who would ask a bunch of weirdos on the internet for advice about their vaginal discharge?
> 
> Anyhoo . . . not to kill your mood or anything but . . .
> 
> The same applies to *bacterial vaginosis (BV)*, which Karen describes as 'having a snotty nose in the vagina'. This is an unpleasant looking mucus sort of discharge and can be accompanied by a fishy odour and burning sensation:
> 
> "This is also due to a loss of balance of the normal bacteria of the vagina. It's also very common in older women when they don't have oestrogen, which creates moisture in the vagina and keeps germs in the right balance."
> 
> Your discharge could even be an indicator of a *sexual transmitted infection* (but bear in mind this isn't always the case as STIs can often can lie dormant with no symptoms):
> 
> "No doubt that all common infections, such as chlamydia and gonorrhoea, can cause vaginal discharge but they are also often silenced and are causing much more serious problems higher up in the tubes – so it's better to go and get checked out."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least we agree on nasty vag.
> 
> I did not take it to be a health issue.
> 
> Rather than she just gets really wet when stimulated.
> 
> I guess you do not?
Click to expand...


I don't know.  Maybe Bonzi will elaborate?  But what does that matter?  It still is fucked up for a "god fearing" married Christian woman to be trying to turn on a bunch of strange men on the internets talking about how horny she is?  No?  How often do women come up to you and tell you how wet their vaginas are at church?


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi:    My pussy is so wet boys.  Come and get it.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

ChrisL said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really normal for an "older woman" to have a lot of vaginal discharge.  It could be a sign of a problem or the beginnings of a yeast infection.  It could be that you are ovulating, but that just isn't the case very often in women who are postmenopausal or perimenopausal.
> 
> Anyways, for informative purposes, so that hopefully people don't listen to other internet people who don't know what in the hell they are talking about . . .  I thought we had "cleared" this up earlier, but apparently random people's vaginal discharge is such a hot topic!
> 
> 6 things your, ahem, discharge is trying to tell you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think she is talking about a continual discharge.
> 
> Just that when she gets wet, she really gets wet.
> 
> Which is fine.
> 
> A compliment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean, that is what you fantasize it is about?   Lol.  Usually when an older women is getting slimed like that, it is a sign of an infection or something else.  The purpose of this thread was exactly that.  To get men thinking about her vagina.    I mean really, who would ask a bunch of weirdos on the internet for advice about their vaginal discharge?
> 
> Anyhoo . . . not to kill your mood or anything but . . .
> 
> The same applies to *bacterial vaginosis (BV)*, which Karen describes as 'having a snotty nose in the vagina'. This is an unpleasant looking mucus sort of discharge and can be accompanied by a fishy odour and burning sensation:
> 
> "This is also due to a loss of balance of the normal bacteria of the vagina. It's also very common in older women when they don't have oestrogen, which creates moisture in the vagina and keeps germs in the right balance."
> 
> Your discharge could even be an indicator of a *sexual transmitted infection* (but bear in mind this isn't always the case as STIs can often can lie dormant with no symptoms):
> 
> "No doubt that all common infections, such as chlamydia and gonorrhoea, can cause vaginal discharge but they are also often silenced and are causing much more serious problems higher up in the tubes – so it's better to go and get checked out."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least we agree on nasty vag.
> 
> I did not take it to be a health issue.
> 
> Rather than she just gets really wet when stimulated.
> 
> I guess you do not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  Maybe Bonzi will elaborate?  But what does that matter?  It still is fucked up for a "god fearing" married Christian woman to be trying to turn on a bunch of strange men on the internets talking about how horny she is?  No?  How often do women come up to you and tell you how wet their vaginas are at church?
Click to expand...


I think it is a good topic.

Never - so not often enough.

An anonymous message board makes it doable.

You have lots of posts on the topic.


----------



## ChrisL

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really normal for an "older woman" to have a lot of vaginal discharge.  It could be a sign of a problem or the beginnings of a yeast infection.  It could be that you are ovulating, but that just isn't the case very often in women who are postmenopausal or perimenopausal.
> 
> Anyways, for informative purposes, so that hopefully people don't listen to other internet people who don't know what in the hell they are talking about . . .  I thought we had "cleared" this up earlier, but apparently random people's vaginal discharge is such a hot topic!
> 
> 6 things your, ahem, discharge is trying to tell you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think she is talking about a continual discharge.
> 
> Just that when she gets wet, she really gets wet.
> 
> Which is fine.
> 
> A compliment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean, that is what you fantasize it is about?   Lol.  Usually when an older women is getting slimed like that, it is a sign of an infection or something else.  The purpose of this thread was exactly that.  To get men thinking about her vagina.    I mean really, who would ask a bunch of weirdos on the internet for advice about their vaginal discharge?
> 
> Anyhoo . . . not to kill your mood or anything but . . .
> 
> The same applies to *bacterial vaginosis (BV)*, which Karen describes as 'having a snotty nose in the vagina'. This is an unpleasant looking mucus sort of discharge and can be accompanied by a fishy odour and burning sensation:
> 
> "This is also due to a loss of balance of the normal bacteria of the vagina. It's also very common in older women when they don't have oestrogen, which creates moisture in the vagina and keeps germs in the right balance."
> 
> Your discharge could even be an indicator of a *sexual transmitted infection* (but bear in mind this isn't always the case as STIs can often can lie dormant with no symptoms):
> 
> "No doubt that all common infections, such as chlamydia and gonorrhoea, can cause vaginal discharge but they are also often silenced and are causing much more serious problems higher up in the tubes – so it's better to go and get checked out."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least we agree on nasty vag.
> 
> I did not take it to be a health issue.
> 
> Rather than she just gets really wet when stimulated.
> 
> I guess you do not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  Maybe Bonzi will elaborate?  But what does that matter?  It still is fucked up for a "god fearing" married Christian woman to be trying to turn on a bunch of strange men on the internets talking about how horny she is?  No?  How often do women come up to you and tell you how wet their vaginas are at church?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it is a good topic.
> 
> Never - so not often enough.
> 
> An anonymous message board makes it doable.
> 
> You have lots of posts on the topic.
Click to expand...


I don't talk about my vagina to strangers online.  Now, stop trying to project Bonzi's behavior onto me.  I am a lady.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

ChrisL said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think she is talking about a continual discharge.
> 
> Just that when she gets wet, she really gets wet.
> 
> Which is fine.
> 
> A compliment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, that is what you fantasize it is about?   Lol.  Usually when an older women is getting slimed like that, it is a sign of an infection or something else.  The purpose of this thread was exactly that.  To get men thinking about her vagina.    I mean really, who would ask a bunch of weirdos on the internet for advice about their vaginal discharge?
> 
> Anyhoo . . . not to kill your mood or anything but . . .
> 
> The same applies to *bacterial vaginosis (BV)*, which Karen describes as 'having a snotty nose in the vagina'. This is an unpleasant looking mucus sort of discharge and can be accompanied by a fishy odour and burning sensation:
> 
> "This is also due to a loss of balance of the normal bacteria of the vagina. It's also very common in older women when they don't have oestrogen, which creates moisture in the vagina and keeps germs in the right balance."
> 
> Your discharge could even be an indicator of a *sexual transmitted infection* (but bear in mind this isn't always the case as STIs can often can lie dormant with no symptoms):
> 
> "No doubt that all common infections, such as chlamydia and gonorrhoea, can cause vaginal discharge but they are also often silenced and are causing much more serious problems higher up in the tubes – so it's better to go and get checked out."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least we agree on nasty vag.
> 
> I did not take it to be a health issue.
> 
> Rather than she just gets really wet when stimulated.
> 
> I guess you do not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  Maybe Bonzi will elaborate?  But what does that matter?  It still is fucked up for a "god fearing" married Christian woman to be trying to turn on a bunch of strange men on the internets talking about how horny she is?  No?  How often do women come up to you and tell you how wet their vaginas are at church?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it is a good topic.
> 
> Never - so not often enough.
> 
> An anonymous message board makes it doable.
> 
> You have lots of posts on the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't talk about my vagina to strangers online.  Now, stop trying to project Bonzi's behavior onto me.  I am a lady.
Click to expand...



If you ever want, or need to, I am always here for you ChrisL.


----------



## defcon4

Come on Chris, is the show over?


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

ChrisL said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think she is talking about a continual discharge.
> 
> Just that when she gets wet, she really gets wet.
> 
> Which is fine.
> 
> A compliment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, that is what you fantasize it is about?   Lol.  Usually when an older women is getting slimed like that, it is a sign of an infection or something else.  The purpose of this thread was exactly that.  To get men thinking about her vagina.    I mean really, who would ask a bunch of weirdos on the internet for advice about their vaginal discharge?
> 
> Anyhoo . . . not to kill your mood or anything but . . .
> 
> The same applies to *bacterial vaginosis (BV)*, which Karen describes as 'having a snotty nose in the vagina'. This is an unpleasant looking mucus sort of discharge and can be accompanied by a fishy odour and burning sensation:
> 
> "This is also due to a loss of balance of the normal bacteria of the vagina. It's also very common in older women when they don't have oestrogen, which creates moisture in the vagina and keeps germs in the right balance."
> 
> Your discharge could even be an indicator of a *sexual transmitted infection* (but bear in mind this isn't always the case as STIs can often can lie dormant with no symptoms):
> 
> "No doubt that all common infections, such as chlamydia and gonorrhoea, can cause vaginal discharge but they are also often silenced and are causing much more serious problems higher up in the tubes – so it's better to go and get checked out."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least we agree on nasty vag.
> 
> I did not take it to be a health issue.
> 
> Rather than she just gets really wet when stimulated.
> 
> I guess you do not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  Maybe Bonzi will elaborate?  But what does that matter?  It still is fucked up for a "god fearing" married Christian woman to be trying to turn on a bunch of strange men on the internets talking about how horny she is?  No?  How often do women come up to you and tell you how wet their vaginas are at church?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it is a good topic.
> 
> Never - so not often enough.
> 
> An anonymous message board makes it doable.
> 
> You have lots of posts on the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't talk about my vagina to strangers online.  Now, stop trying to project Bonzi's behavior onto me.  I am a lady.
Click to expand...



How do you feel about pictures instead ChrisL?


----------



## ChrisL

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, that is what you fantasize it is about?   Lol.  Usually when an older women is getting slimed like that, it is a sign of an infection or something else.  The purpose of this thread was exactly that.  To get men thinking about her vagina.    I mean really, who would ask a bunch of weirdos on the internet for advice about their vaginal discharge?
> 
> Anyhoo . . . not to kill your mood or anything but . . .
> 
> The same applies to *bacterial vaginosis (BV)*, which Karen describes as 'having a snotty nose in the vagina'. This is an unpleasant looking mucus sort of discharge and can be accompanied by a fishy odour and burning sensation:
> 
> "This is also due to a loss of balance of the normal bacteria of the vagina. It's also very common in older women when they don't have oestrogen, which creates moisture in the vagina and keeps germs in the right balance."
> 
> Your discharge could even be an indicator of a *sexual transmitted infection* (but bear in mind this isn't always the case as STIs can often can lie dormant with no symptoms):
> 
> "No doubt that all common infections, such as chlamydia and gonorrhoea, can cause vaginal discharge but they are also often silenced and are causing much more serious problems higher up in the tubes – so it's better to go and get checked out."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least we agree on nasty vag.
> 
> I did not take it to be a health issue.
> 
> Rather than she just gets really wet when stimulated.
> 
> I guess you do not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  Maybe Bonzi will elaborate?  But what does that matter?  It still is fucked up for a "god fearing" married Christian woman to be trying to turn on a bunch of strange men on the internets talking about how horny she is?  No?  How often do women come up to you and tell you how wet their vaginas are at church?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it is a good topic.
> 
> Never - so not often enough.
> 
> An anonymous message board makes it doable.
> 
> You have lots of posts on the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't talk about my vagina to strangers online.  Now, stop trying to project Bonzi's behavior onto me.  I am a lady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How do you feel about pictures instead ChrisL?
Click to expand...


Pictures of Bonzi's vagina?  No thanks.  Make sure she sends you those via private message!  Gaaaaaaaahhhhhh!


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

ChrisL said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least we agree on nasty vag.
> 
> I did not take it to be a health issue.
> 
> Rather than she just gets really wet when stimulated.
> 
> I guess you do not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.  Maybe Bonzi will elaborate?  But what does that matter?  It still is fucked up for a "god fearing" married Christian woman to be trying to turn on a bunch of strange men on the internets talking about how horny she is?  No?  How often do women come up to you and tell you how wet their vaginas are at church?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it is a good topic.
> 
> Never - so not often enough.
> 
> An anonymous message board makes it doable.
> 
> You have lots of posts on the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't talk about my vagina to strangers online.  Now, stop trying to project Bonzi's behavior onto me.  I am a lady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How do you feel about pictures instead ChrisL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pictures of Bonzi's vagina?  No thanks.  Make sure she sends you those via private message!  Gaaaaaaaahhhhhh!
Click to expand...



Feel free as well?


----------



## April

Who bumped this shit?


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least we agree on nasty vag.
> 
> I did not take it to be a health issue.
> 
> Rather than she just gets really wet when stimulated.
> 
> I guess you do not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.  Maybe Bonzi will elaborate?  But what does that matter?  It still is fucked up for a "god fearing" married Christian woman to be trying to turn on a bunch of strange men on the internets talking about how horny she is?  No?  How often do women come up to you and tell you how wet their vaginas are at church?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it is a good topic.
> 
> Never - so not often enough.
> 
> An anonymous message board makes it doable.
> 
> You have lots of posts on the topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't talk about my vagina to strangers online.  Now, stop trying to project Bonzi's behavior onto me.  I am a lady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How do you feel about pictures instead ChrisL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pictures of Bonzi's vagina?  No thanks.  Make sure she sends you those via private message!  Gaaaaaaaahhhhhh!
Click to expand...

I don't mean to interfere, so far it was a good show but I have to interject that Jimmy was talking about you posting pictures about yours. Now, I am going to sit back and will try to enjoy the show. Please, continue.


----------



## ChrisL

I dedicate this song to Bonzi.


----------



## WinterBorn

ChrisL said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really normal for an "older woman" to have a lot of vaginal discharge.  It could be a sign of a problem or the beginnings of a yeast infection.  It could be that you are ovulating, but that just isn't the case very often in women who are postmenopausal or perimenopausal.
> 
> Anyways, for informative purposes, so that hopefully people don't listen to other internet people who don't know what in the hell they are talking about . . .  I thought we had "cleared" this up earlier, but apparently random people's vaginal discharge is such a hot topic!
> 
> 6 things your, ahem, discharge is trying to tell you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think she is talking about a continual discharge.
> 
> Just that when she gets wet, she really gets wet.
> 
> Which is fine.
> 
> A compliment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean, that is what you fantasize it is about?   Lol.  Usually when an older women is getting slimed like that, it is a sign of an infection or something else.  The purpose of this thread was exactly that.  To get men thinking about her vagina.    I mean really, who would ask a bunch of weirdos on the internet for advice about their vaginal discharge?
> 
> Anyhoo . . . not to kill your mood or anything but . . .
> 
> The same applies to *bacterial vaginosis (BV)*, which Karen describes as 'having a snotty nose in the vagina'. This is an unpleasant looking mucus sort of discharge and can be accompanied by a fishy odour and burning sensation:
> 
> "This is also due to a loss of balance of the normal bacteria of the vagina. It's also very common in older women when they don't have oestrogen, which creates moisture in the vagina and keeps germs in the right balance."
> 
> Your discharge could even be an indicator of a *sexual transmitted infection* (but bear in mind this isn't always the case as STIs can often can lie dormant with no symptoms):
> 
> "No doubt that all common infections, such as chlamydia and gonorrhoea, can cause vaginal discharge but they are also often silenced and are causing much more serious problems higher up in the tubes – so it's better to go and get checked out."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least we agree on nasty vag.
> 
> I did not take it to be a health issue.
> 
> Rather than she just gets really wet when stimulated.
> 
> I guess you do not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  Maybe Bonzi will elaborate?  But what does that matter?  It still is fucked up for a "god fearing" married Christian woman to be trying to turn on a bunch of strange men on the internets talking about how horny she is?  No?  How often do women come up to you and tell you how wet their vaginas are at church?
Click to expand...


There are a LOT of very strange threads on this board.   But I do think the OP was about when she is sexually aroused, not just a discharge.

And ChrisL, if the topic is so disgusting, why have you posted 11 times in this thread since it was dredged up from the archives?


----------



## Gracie

Bonzi is...weird. And she never got sexually aroused. At least that is what she said. This thread was just a lure to catch someone to replace her then current husband. Since then, she made the rounds here, and finally did what she set out to do. Catch a guy. Whether she gets wet for him, I have no clue. Eww. 

See why said you needed bleach for your eyes? But this one is not in the FZ, so.....


----------



## Gracie

And now that I am blinded by the thought of Bonzi's wet snatch and thoroughly grossed out..I think its my bed time.

Night all. Or rather..mornin' to everyone.


----------



## WinterBorn

Gracie said:


> Bonzi is...weird. And she never got sexually aroused. At least that is what she said. This thread was just a lure to catch someone to replace her then current husband. Since then, she made the rounds here, and finally did what she set out to do. Catch a guy. Whether she gets wet for him, I have no clue. Eww.
> 
> See why said you needed bleach for your eyes? But this one is not in the FZ, so.....



Eh, there are lots of weirdos on this board.  If she is pursuing a man, more power to her.   It can't be as warped as FBJ's various posts.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really normal for an "older woman" to have a lot of vaginal discharge.  It could be a sign of a problem or the beginnings of a yeast infection.  It could be that you are ovulating, but that just isn't the case very often in women who are postmenopausal or perimenopausal.
> 
> Anyways, for informative purposes, so that hopefully people don't listen to other internet people who don't know what in the hell they are talking about . . .  I thought we had "cleared" this up earlier, but apparently random people's vaginal discharge is such a hot topic!
> 
> 6 things your, ahem, discharge is trying to tell you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think she is talking about a continual discharge.
> 
> Just that when she gets wet, she really gets wet.
> 
> Which is fine.
> 
> A compliment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean, that is what you fantasize it is about?   Lol.  Usually when an older women is getting slimed like that, it is a sign of an infection or something else.  The purpose of this thread was exactly that.  To get men thinking about her vagina.    I mean really, who would ask a bunch of weirdos on the internet for advice about their vaginal discharge?
> 
> Anyhoo . . . not to kill your mood or anything but . . .
> 
> The same applies to *bacterial vaginosis (BV)*, which Karen describes as 'having a snotty nose in the vagina'. This is an unpleasant looking mucus sort of discharge and can be accompanied by a fishy odour and burning sensation:
> 
> "This is also due to a loss of balance of the normal bacteria of the vagina. It's also very common in older women when they don't have oestrogen, which creates moisture in the vagina and keeps germs in the right balance."
> 
> Your discharge could even be an indicator of a *sexual transmitted infection* (but bear in mind this isn't always the case as STIs can often can lie dormant with no symptoms):
> 
> "No doubt that all common infections, such as chlamydia and gonorrhoea, can cause vaginal discharge but they are also often silenced and are causing much more serious problems higher up in the tubes – so it's better to go and get checked out."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least we agree on nasty vag.
> 
> I did not take it to be a health issue.
> 
> Rather than she just gets really wet when stimulated.
> 
> I guess you do not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  Maybe Bonzi will elaborate?  But what does that matter?  It still is fucked up for a "god fearing" married Christian woman to be trying to turn on a bunch of strange men on the internets talking about how horny she is?  No?  How often do women come up to you and tell you how wet their vaginas are at church?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are a LOT of very strange threads on this board.   But I do think the OP was about when she is sexually aroused, not just a discharge.
> 
> And ChrisL, if the topic is so disgusting, why have you posted 11 times in this thread since it was dredged up from the archives?
Click to expand...


Are you saying it's NOT disgusting and classless?  Lol.  

I will post on any thread I want to and there is not a damn thing YOU are going to do about it.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> Bonzi is...weird. And she never got sexually aroused. At least that is what she said. This thread was just a lure to catch someone to replace her then current husband. *Since then, she made the rounds here, and finally did what she set out to do. Catch a guy.* Whether she gets wet for him, I have no clue. Eww.
> 
> See why said you needed bleach for your eyes? But this one is not in the FZ, so.....



Really?  I wonder who the sucker is?


----------



## WinterBorn

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think she is talking about a continual discharge.
> 
> Just that when she gets wet, she really gets wet.
> 
> Which is fine.
> 
> A compliment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, that is what you fantasize it is about?   Lol.  Usually when an older women is getting slimed like that, it is a sign of an infection or something else.  The purpose of this thread was exactly that.  To get men thinking about her vagina.    I mean really, who would ask a bunch of weirdos on the internet for advice about their vaginal discharge?
> 
> Anyhoo . . . not to kill your mood or anything but . . .
> 
> The same applies to *bacterial vaginosis (BV)*, which Karen describes as 'having a snotty nose in the vagina'. This is an unpleasant looking mucus sort of discharge and can be accompanied by a fishy odour and burning sensation:
> 
> "This is also due to a loss of balance of the normal bacteria of the vagina. It's also very common in older women when they don't have oestrogen, which creates moisture in the vagina and keeps germs in the right balance."
> 
> Your discharge could even be an indicator of a *sexual transmitted infection* (but bear in mind this isn't always the case as STIs can often can lie dormant with no symptoms):
> 
> "No doubt that all common infections, such as chlamydia and gonorrhoea, can cause vaginal discharge but they are also often silenced and are causing much more serious problems higher up in the tubes – so it's better to go and get checked out."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least we agree on nasty vag.
> 
> I did not take it to be a health issue.
> 
> Rather than she just gets really wet when stimulated.
> 
> I guess you do not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  Maybe Bonzi will elaborate?  But what does that matter?  It still is fucked up for a "god fearing" married Christian woman to be trying to turn on a bunch of strange men on the internets talking about how horny she is?  No?  How often do women come up to you and tell you how wet their vaginas are at church?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are a LOT of very strange threads on this board.   But I do think the OP was about when she is sexually aroused, not just a discharge.
> 
> And ChrisL, if the topic is so disgusting, why have you posted 11 times in this thread since it was dredged up from the archives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying it's NOT disgusting and classless?  Lol.
> 
> I will post on any thread I want to and there is not a damn thing YOU are going to do about it.
Click to expand...


Eh, it is a problem for some women.  I am not bothered by basic reproductive biology.   

I don't want to do anything about where you post.   I simply find it amusing that you condemn a thread you are participating in a great deal.


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> Really? I wonder who the sucker is?


iamwhatiseem


----------



## WinterBorn

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I wonder who the sucker is?
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem
Click to expand...


People on here really hookup?   Wow.  I thought that was all nonsense.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, that is what you fantasize it is about?   Lol.  Usually when an older women is getting slimed like that, it is a sign of an infection or something else.  The purpose of this thread was exactly that.  To get men thinking about her vagina.    I mean really, who would ask a bunch of weirdos on the internet for advice about their vaginal discharge?
> 
> Anyhoo . . . not to kill your mood or anything but . . .
> 
> The same applies to *bacterial vaginosis (BV)*, which Karen describes as 'having a snotty nose in the vagina'. This is an unpleasant looking mucus sort of discharge and can be accompanied by a fishy odour and burning sensation:
> 
> "This is also due to a loss of balance of the normal bacteria of the vagina. It's also very common in older women when they don't have oestrogen, which creates moisture in the vagina and keeps germs in the right balance."
> 
> Your discharge could even be an indicator of a *sexual transmitted infection* (but bear in mind this isn't always the case as STIs can often can lie dormant with no symptoms):
> 
> "No doubt that all common infections, such as chlamydia and gonorrhoea, can cause vaginal discharge but they are also often silenced and are causing much more serious problems higher up in the tubes – so it's better to go and get checked out."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least we agree on nasty vag.
> 
> I did not take it to be a health issue.
> 
> Rather than she just gets really wet when stimulated.
> 
> I guess you do not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  Maybe Bonzi will elaborate?  But what does that matter?  It still is fucked up for a "god fearing" married Christian woman to be trying to turn on a bunch of strange men on the internets talking about how horny she is?  No?  How often do women come up to you and tell you how wet their vaginas are at church?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are a LOT of very strange threads on this board.   But I do think the OP was about when she is sexually aroused, not just a discharge.
> 
> And ChrisL, if the topic is so disgusting, why have you posted 11 times in this thread since it was dredged up from the archives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying it's NOT disgusting and classless?  Lol.
> 
> I will post on any thread I want to and there is not a damn thing YOU are going to do about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, it is a problem for some women.  I am not bothered by basic reproductive biology.
> 
> I don't want to do anything about where you post.   I simply find it amusing that you condemn a thread you are participating in a great deal.
Click to expand...


Well, I actually do like Bonzi.  She is smart, funny and pretty nice much of the time.  I was kind of surprised that she would have started a thread like this.  Anyways, I am NOT the one who resurrected this thread, and I was quoted in this thread (in nested quotes), which again brought me here.  Besides that, I never "condemned" anything.  I don't have the power to do that here.    I simply think it is disgusting.  

And let's not forget that YOU post on FBJ threads and argue with him about stupid shit ALL THE TIME.  Kettle.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I wonder who the sucker is?
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People on here really hookup?   Wow.  I thought that was all nonsense.
Click to expand...


Wow is right!  Lol.  Oh well, I suppose if people can find happiness online, then let it be.  It's weird, but whatever.  Not really any of my business.


----------



## petro

Ok. I clicked on this out of curiosity. Yup. Exactly what I thought it was about.
Backing out slowly...
Oh wait. To answer the OP. YES.


----------



## Gracie

I wonder what her new beau thinks about everyone knowing about her wet twat.


----------



## WinterBorn

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least we agree on nasty vag.
> 
> I did not take it to be a health issue.
> 
> Rather than she just gets really wet when stimulated.
> 
> I guess you do not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.  Maybe Bonzi will elaborate?  But what does that matter?  It still is fucked up for a "god fearing" married Christian woman to be trying to turn on a bunch of strange men on the internets talking about how horny she is?  No?  How often do women come up to you and tell you how wet their vaginas are at church?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are a LOT of very strange threads on this board.   But I do think the OP was about when she is sexually aroused, not just a discharge.
> 
> And ChrisL, if the topic is so disgusting, why have you posted 11 times in this thread since it was dredged up from the archives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying it's NOT disgusting and classless?  Lol.
> 
> I will post on any thread I want to and there is not a damn thing YOU are going to do about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, it is a problem for some women.  I am not bothered by basic reproductive biology.
> 
> I don't want to do anything about where you post.   I simply find it amusing that you condemn a thread you are participating in a great deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I actually do like Bonzi.  She is smart, funny and pretty nice much of the time.  I was kind of surprised that she would have started a thread like this.  Anyways, I am NOT the one who resurrected this thread, and I was quoted in this thread (in nested quotes), which again brought me here.  Besides that, I never "condemned" anything.  I don't have the power to do that here.    I simply think it is disgusting.
> 
> And let's not forget that YOU post on FBJ threads and argue with him about stupid shit ALL THE TIME.  Kettle.
Click to expand...


And I don't complain about the threads.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.  Maybe Bonzi will elaborate?  But what does that matter?  It still is fucked up for a "god fearing" married Christian woman to be trying to turn on a bunch of strange men on the internets talking about how horny she is?  No?  How often do women come up to you and tell you how wet their vaginas are at church?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a LOT of very strange threads on this board.   But I do think the OP was about when she is sexually aroused, not just a discharge.
> 
> And ChrisL, if the topic is so disgusting, why have you posted 11 times in this thread since it was dredged up from the archives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying it's NOT disgusting and classless?  Lol.
> 
> I will post on any thread I want to and there is not a damn thing YOU are going to do about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, it is a problem for some women.  I am not bothered by basic reproductive biology.
> 
> I don't want to do anything about where you post.   I simply find it amusing that you condemn a thread you are participating in a great deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I actually do like Bonzi.  She is smart, funny and pretty nice much of the time.  I was kind of surprised that she would have started a thread like this.  Anyways, I am NOT the one who resurrected this thread, and I was quoted in this thread (in nested quotes), which again brought me here.  Besides that, I never "condemned" anything.  I don't have the power to do that here.    I simply think it is disgusting.
> 
> And let's not forget that YOU post on FBJ threads and argue with him about stupid shit ALL THE TIME.  Kettle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I don't complain about the threads.
Click to expand...


And?  What is your point?  Are you trying to tell ME what to do?  I certainly hope not.


----------



## ChrisL

Lol!  Who in the hell does this guy think he is that I would listen to him or that he can tell me how or what to post?


----------



## April

Gracie said:


> I wonder what her new beau thinks about everyone knowing about her wet twat.


I also wonder if he knows why, or rather _who_, inspired her to begin this thread in the first place?


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least we agree on nasty vag.
> 
> I did not take it to be a health issue.
> 
> Rather than she just gets really wet when stimulated.
> 
> I guess you do not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.  Maybe Bonzi will elaborate?  But what does that matter?  It still is fucked up for a "god fearing" married Christian woman to be trying to turn on a bunch of strange men on the internets talking about how horny she is?  No?  How often do women come up to you and tell you how wet their vaginas are at church?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are a LOT of very strange threads on this board.   But I do think the OP was about when she is sexually aroused, not just a discharge.
> 
> And ChrisL, if the topic is so disgusting, why have you posted 11 times in this thread since it was dredged up from the archives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying it's NOT disgusting and classless?  Lol.
> 
> I will post on any thread I want to and there is not a damn thing YOU are going to do about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, it is a problem for some women.  I am not bothered by basic reproductive biology.
> 
> I don't want to do anything about where you post.   I simply find it amusing that you condemn a thread you are participating in a great deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I actually do like Bonzi.  She is smart, funny and pretty nice much of the time.  I was kind of surprised that she would have started a thread like this.  Anyways, I am NOT the one who resurrected this thread, and I was quoted in this thread (in nested quotes), which again brought me here.  Besides that, I never "condemned" anything.  I don't have the power to do that here.    I simply think it is disgusting.
> 
> And let's not forget that YOU post on FBJ threads and argue with him about stupid shit ALL THE TIME.  Kettle.
Click to expand...

Yet...you call her classless and disgusting for making this thread.
And quit with the fake shit...when she made this thread, you were all up in her shit about the kinds of threads she would begin.


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> Lol!  Who in the hell does this guy think he is that I would listen to him or that he can tell me how or what to post?


Bitch, re-read your posts...and then ask that again.


----------



## WinterBorn

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a LOT of very strange threads on this board.   But I do think the OP was about when she is sexually aroused, not just a discharge.
> 
> And ChrisL, if the topic is so disgusting, why have you posted 11 times in this thread since it was dredged up from the archives?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying it's NOT disgusting and classless?  Lol.
> 
> I will post on any thread I want to and there is not a damn thing YOU are going to do about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh, it is a problem for some women.  I am not bothered by basic reproductive biology.
> 
> I don't want to do anything about where you post.   I simply find it amusing that you condemn a thread you are participating in a great deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I actually do like Bonzi.  She is smart, funny and pretty nice much of the time.  I was kind of surprised that she would have started a thread like this.  Anyways, I am NOT the one who resurrected this thread, and I was quoted in this thread (in nested quotes), which again brought me here.  Besides that, I never "condemned" anything.  I don't have the power to do that here.    I simply think it is disgusting.
> 
> And let's not forget that YOU post on FBJ threads and argue with him about stupid shit ALL THE TIME.  Kettle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I don't complain about the threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?  What is your point?  Are you trying to tell ME what to do?  I certainly hope not.
Click to expand...


I never did any such thing.  I just comment on what I see.   Hopefully you are not telling ME what to do?


----------



## WinterBorn

ChrisL said:


> Lol!  Who in the hell does this guy think he is that I would listen to him or that he can tell me how or what to post?



I can't see that anyone has done that.


----------



## danielpalos

Bonzi said:


> .... where you just can't feel anything?


No.  I love to, slip n slide.


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  Who in the hell does this guy think he is that I would listen to him or that he can tell me how or what to post?
> 
> 
> 
> Bitch, re-read your posts...and then ask that again.
Click to expand...


I haven't broken any rules.  Nobody here has a right to tell me what I can say or what I can complain about.  Fuck off and die.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  Who in the hell does this guy think he is that I would listen to him or that he can tell me how or what to post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see that anyone has done that.
Click to expand...


What do you care about what I post?  You certainly aren't going to change my opinion on this matter and that is all there is to it.  Personally, I can't get why anyone would begin such a thread on this type of a forum.


----------



## ChrisL

Bunch of fucking weirdos and perverts is all.


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> Fuck off and die.


 Awww Chrissy is pissy cuz she's been called out, yet again...


----------



## WinterBorn

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  Who in the hell does this guy think he is that I would listen to him or that he can tell me how or what to post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see that anyone has done that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you care about what I post?  You certainly aren't going to change my opinion on this matter and that is all there is to it.  Personally, I can't get why anyone would begin such a thread on this type of a forum.
Click to expand...


YOu complain, bitch and moan, and then get all hostile when someone points out the lunacy in acting all uppity while condemning a poster, but you keep posting in the thread.    No one is telling you what to do.  But just like you can bitch about someone, others can ridicule you.  See how that works?


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off and die.
> 
> 
> 
> Awww Chrissy is pissy cuz she's been called out, yet again...
Click to expand...


Called out for what exactly?    I don't really care if you don't like what I post.  Whatevs.  You are nasty too.


----------



## WinterBorn

ChrisL said:


> Bunch of fucking weirdos and perverts is all.



You say that like those are bad things.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  Who in the hell does this guy think he is that I would listen to him or that he can tell me how or what to post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see that anyone has done that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you care about what I post?  You certainly aren't going to change my opinion on this matter and that is all there is to it.  Personally, I can't get why anyone would begin such a thread on this type of a forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu complain, bitch and moan, and then get all hostile when someone points out the lunacy in acting all uppity while condemning a poster, but you keep posting in the thread.    No one is telling you what to do.  But just like you can bitch about someone, others can ridicule you.  See how that works?
Click to expand...


So?  Nobody is ridiculing me.  I'm not the one who started a thread about wet vaginas.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bunch of fucking weirdos and perverts is all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that like those are bad things.
Click to expand...


Yeah, there are a lot of weirdos, people with mental illness, and creeps around here.


----------



## ChrisL

If this was Web MD, then maybe I could understand, but this is USMB!!!  WTH?


----------



## WinterBorn

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  Who in the hell does this guy think he is that I would listen to him or that he can tell me how or what to post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see that anyone has done that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you care about what I post?  You certainly aren't going to change my opinion on this matter and that is all there is to it.  Personally, I can't get why anyone would begin such a thread on this type of a forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu complain, bitch and moan, and then get all hostile when someone points out the lunacy in acting all uppity while condemning a poster, but you keep posting in the thread.    No one is telling you what to do.  But just like you can bitch about someone, others can ridicule you.  See how that works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?  Nobody is ridiculing me.  I'm not the one who started a thread about wet vaginas.
Click to expand...


Sure I am.   You don't have to START the thread to get mocked for your posts in it.


----------



## Moonglow

Oh hell I thought this would be an all anal channel...


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  Who in the hell does this guy think he is that I would listen to him or that he can tell me how or what to post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see that anyone has done that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you care about what I post?  You certainly aren't going to change my opinion on this matter and that is all there is to it.  Personally, I can't get why anyone would begin such a thread on this type of a forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu complain, bitch and moan, and then get all hostile when someone points out the lunacy in acting all uppity while condemning a poster, but you keep posting in the thread.    No one is telling you what to do.  But just like you can bitch about someone, others can ridicule you.  See how that works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?  Nobody is ridiculing me.  I'm not the one who started a thread about wet vaginas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I am.   You don't have to START the thread to get mocked for your posts in it.
Click to expand...


Funny.  I don't feel mocked at all.  Lol.  Why would some creepy old internet man be able to "mock" anyone else?    What?  You think you're better than me?


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> Called out for what exactly?  I don't really care if you don't like what I post. Whatevs. You are nasty too.


I'm not the one bitching and complaining about what you post...but YOU are bitching and complaining about what another posts....see the irony in that? 
Gawdamn you are dumb....


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Called out for what exactly?  I don't really care if you don't like what I post. Whatevs. You are nasty too.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one bitching and complaining about what you post...but YOU are bitching and complaining about what another posts....see the irony in that?
> Gawdamn you are dumb....
Click to expand...


Aww.  Isn't that too bad and so sad for you?  Really, I am all broken up.    Don't read my posts then.  Problem solved.


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> You think you're better than me?


You sure as hell think you are better than others on here...and girl, you do nothing but prove how pathetic and insecure you really are.


----------



## ChrisL

I'm not the ONLY one who has commented on it either.  My comments haven't been the MOST mean spirited either.    You have some kind of problem with me.  Too bad for you, I suppose. *sigh*


----------



## WinterBorn

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see that anyone has done that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you care about what I post?  You certainly aren't going to change my opinion on this matter and that is all there is to it.  Personally, I can't get why anyone would begin such a thread on this type of a forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu complain, bitch and moan, and then get all hostile when someone points out the lunacy in acting all uppity while condemning a poster, but you keep posting in the thread.    No one is telling you what to do.  But just like you can bitch about someone, others can ridicule you.  See how that works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?  Nobody is ridiculing me.  I'm not the one who started a thread about wet vaginas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I am.   You don't have to START the thread to get mocked for your posts in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny.  I don't feel mocked at all.  Lol.  Why would some creepy old internet man be able to "mock" anyone else?    What?  You think you're better than me?
Click to expand...


You really have a deep need to invent what I am saying, don't you?   I have not told you what you can or cannot post.  I have not said I am better than you, or anyone else.   I am simply having fun mocking you for going crazy over a simple thread.


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> Aww. Isn't that too bad and so sad for you? Really, I am all broken up.  Don't read my posts then. Problem solved.


See...you know I am right.  Hell, anyone reading this know this...


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think you're better than me?
> 
> 
> 
> You sure as hell think you are better than others on here...and girl, you do nothing but prove how pathetic and insecure you really are.
Click to expand...


Aww.  Poor me.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you care about what I post?  You certainly aren't going to change my opinion on this matter and that is all there is to it.  Personally, I can't get why anyone would begin such a thread on this type of a forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu complain, bitch and moan, and then get all hostile when someone points out the lunacy in acting all uppity while condemning a poster, but you keep posting in the thread.    No one is telling you what to do.  But just like you can bitch about someone, others can ridicule you.  See how that works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?  Nobody is ridiculing me.  I'm not the one who started a thread about wet vaginas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I am.   You don't have to START the thread to get mocked for your posts in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny.  I don't feel mocked at all.  Lol.  Why would some creepy old internet man be able to "mock" anyone else?    What?  You think you're better than me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really have a deep need to invent what I am saying, don't you?   I have not told you what you can or cannot post.  I have not said I am better than you, or anyone else.   I am simply having fun mocking you for going crazy over a simple thread.
Click to expand...


I'm not going crazy.  I find it weird and funny that someone would start such a thread.  I haven't reported it or anything like that.  I've just made some comments about it.  It is a public thread after all.  I have just as much a right as anyone else to give my opinions on it.  Right?


----------



## WinterBorn

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOu complain, bitch and moan, and then get all hostile when someone points out the lunacy in acting all uppity while condemning a poster, but you keep posting in the thread.    No one is telling you what to do.  But just like you can bitch about someone, others can ridicule you.  See how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?  Nobody is ridiculing me.  I'm not the one who started a thread about wet vaginas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I am.   You don't have to START the thread to get mocked for your posts in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny.  I don't feel mocked at all.  Lol.  Why would some creepy old internet man be able to "mock" anyone else?    What?  You think you're better than me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really have a deep need to invent what I am saying, don't you?   I have not told you what you can or cannot post.  I have not said I am better than you, or anyone else.   I am simply having fun mocking you for going crazy over a simple thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going crazy.  I find it weird and funny that someone would start such a thread.  I haven't reported it or anything like that.  I've just made some comments about it.  It is a public thread after all.  I have just as much a right as anyone else to give my opinions on it.  Right?
Click to expand...


Yep.    The irony is hilarious.


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> Aww. Poor me.


It'll be ok hon...you can get help...


----------



## ChrisL

This is not Web MD, this is USMB.  This type of thread is inappropriate given the types of people who frequent these forums.  I wonder who in their right mind would discuss such things in such a venue.


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww. Poor me.
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be ok hon...you can get help...
Click to expand...


Naw, I feel fine.  Life is going great.  I'm making lots of money.  I'm dating a great guy.  Thanks anyways for your concern.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?  Nobody is ridiculing me.  I'm not the one who started a thread about wet vaginas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I am.   You don't have to START the thread to get mocked for your posts in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny.  I don't feel mocked at all.  Lol.  Why would some creepy old internet man be able to "mock" anyone else?    What?  You think you're better than me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really have a deep need to invent what I am saying, don't you?   I have not told you what you can or cannot post.  I have not said I am better than you, or anyone else.   I am simply having fun mocking you for going crazy over a simple thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going crazy.  I find it weird and funny that someone would start such a thread.  I haven't reported it or anything like that.  I've just made some comments about it.  It is a public thread after all.  I have just as much a right as anyone else to give my opinions on it.  Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.    The irony is hilarious.
Click to expand...


What?  I made some comments.  You apparently have a problem with some of my comments.  What exactly is your major malfunction?


----------



## ChrisL

Maybe wearing a pad or maybe a diaper would help Bonzi?


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww. Poor me.
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be ok hon...you can get help...
Click to expand...


Guys, if I break any rules, feel free to report me.    Until then, fuck yoooooouuuuuuuu!


----------



## WinterBorn

ChrisL said:


> This is not Web MD, this is USMB.  This type of thread is inappropriate given the types of people who frequent these forums.  I wonder who in their right mind would discuss such things in such a venue.



I have seen threads talking about wanting people to die, wishing horrible diseases on those who disagree with them and I have read more lies than I can count.   And you have a meltdown because someone asks a sexually oriented question about vaginal moisture?    

Yep, you are right.  There ARE crazies around here.


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww. Poor me.
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be ok hon...you can get help...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guys, if I break any rules, feel free to report me.    Until then, fuck yoooooouuuuuuuu!
Click to expand...

 Who said anything about you breaking a rule? I haven't reported you, nor do I intend to. 

Oh and.... FUCK YOUUUU TOOOO...


----------



## WinterBorn

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I am.   You don't have to START the thread to get mocked for your posts in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny.  I don't feel mocked at all.  Lol.  Why would some creepy old internet man be able to "mock" anyone else?    What?  You think you're better than me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really have a deep need to invent what I am saying, don't you?   I have not told you what you can or cannot post.  I have not said I am better than you, or anyone else.   I am simply having fun mocking you for going crazy over a simple thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going crazy.  I find it weird and funny that someone would start such a thread.  I haven't reported it or anything like that.  I've just made some comments about it.  It is a public thread after all.  I have just as much a right as anyone else to give my opinions on it.  Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.    The irony is hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  I made some comments.  You apparently have a problem with some of my comments.  What exactly is your major malfunction?
Click to expand...


No malfunction at all.  In fact, I tried to answer the OP's question.  It is not up to me to judge her for asking questions.  Especially when she enjoys anonymity here, unlike with her Doctor.

I am just enjoying the show.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny.  I don't feel mocked at all.  Lol.  Why would some creepy old internet man be able to "mock" anyone else?    What?  You think you're better than me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really have a deep need to invent what I am saying, don't you?   I have not told you what you can or cannot post.  I have not said I am better than you, or anyone else.   I am simply having fun mocking you for going crazy over a simple thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going crazy.  I find it weird and funny that someone would start such a thread.  I haven't reported it or anything like that.  I've just made some comments about it.  It is a public thread after all.  I have just as much a right as anyone else to give my opinions on it.  Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.    The irony is hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  I made some comments.  You apparently have a problem with some of my comments.  What exactly is your major malfunction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No malfunction at all.  In fact, I tried to answer the OP's question.  It is not up to me to judge her for asking questions.  Especially when she enjoys anonymity here, unlike with her Doctor.
> 
> I am just enjoying the show.
Click to expand...


Sure doesn't seem like you are!  It seems as if you are trying to silence me or something.  Well, you might as well just give up on that silly thought.    I am going to give MY opinions on topics, and while you might disagree with them, you are just wasting my time and yours with being bothered by my comments.  It's only an internet forum, and she is anonymous as you say, and I've certainly had worse said about me around here, so it's no biggie.  You have to have thick skin and such.


----------



## April

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny.  I don't feel mocked at all.  Lol.  Why would some creepy old internet man be able to "mock" anyone else?    What?  You think you're better than me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really have a deep need to invent what I am saying, don't you?   I have not told you what you can or cannot post.  I have not said I am better than you, or anyone else.   I am simply having fun mocking you for going crazy over a simple thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going crazy.  I find it weird and funny that someone would start such a thread.  I haven't reported it or anything like that.  I've just made some comments about it.  It is a public thread after all.  I have just as much a right as anyone else to give my opinions on it.  Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.    The irony is hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  I made some comments.  You apparently have a problem with some of my comments.  What exactly is your major malfunction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No malfunction at all.  In fact, I tried to answer the OP's question.  It is not up to me to judge her for asking questions.  Especially when she enjoys anonymity here, unlike with her Doctor.
> 
> I am just enjoying the show.
Click to expand...

LOL..she didn't begin this thread out of real concern for getting "too wet"...although, I highly doubt she will fess up and tell the folks here WHO inspired her to start this thread in the first place, especially her new man...

This was but one of many bait threads to get the menfolk a knockin' on her PM door..


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww. Poor me.
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be ok hon...you can get help...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guys, if I break any rules, feel free to report me.    Until then, fuck yoooooouuuuuuuu!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said anything about you breaking a rule? I haven't reported you, nor do I intend to.
> 
> Oh and.... FUCK YOUUUU TOOOO...
Click to expand...


Okay, so what is it that you want?  You want me to stop posting on the thread or what?  What's the problem here?


----------



## WinterBorn

ChrisL said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really have a deep need to invent what I am saying, don't you?   I have not told you what you can or cannot post.  I have not said I am better than you, or anyone else.   I am simply having fun mocking you for going crazy over a simple thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going crazy.  I find it weird and funny that someone would start such a thread.  I haven't reported it or anything like that.  I've just made some comments about it.  It is a public thread after all.  I have just as much a right as anyone else to give my opinions on it.  Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.    The irony is hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  I made some comments.  You apparently have a problem with some of my comments.  What exactly is your major malfunction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No malfunction at all.  In fact, I tried to answer the OP's question.  It is not up to me to judge her for asking questions.  Especially when she enjoys anonymity here, unlike with her Doctor.
> 
> I am just enjoying the show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure doesn't seem like you are!  It seems as if you are trying to silence me or something.  Well, you might as well just give up on that silly thought.    I am going to give MY opinions on topics, and while you might disagree with them, you are just wasting my time and yours with being bothered by my comments.  It's only an internet forum, and she is anonymous as you say, and I've certainly had worse said about me around here, so it's no biggie.  You have to have thick skin and such.
Click to expand...


Judging by your extreme over-reaction to my comments, your skin isn't as thick as you claim.  I have never tried to silence you.  Not one single time have I told you to stop or to be quiet.   YOu are inventing that bullshit.   But that is fine.  You post what and where you want.  I'll do the same.


----------



## WinterBorn

AngelsNDemons said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really have a deep need to invent what I am saying, don't you?   I have not told you what you can or cannot post.  I have not said I am better than you, or anyone else.   I am simply having fun mocking you for going crazy over a simple thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going crazy.  I find it weird and funny that someone would start such a thread.  I haven't reported it or anything like that.  I've just made some comments about it.  It is a public thread after all.  I have just as much a right as anyone else to give my opinions on it.  Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.    The irony is hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  I made some comments.  You apparently have a problem with some of my comments.  What exactly is your major malfunction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No malfunction at all.  In fact, I tried to answer the OP's question.  It is not up to me to judge her for asking questions.  Especially when she enjoys anonymity here, unlike with her Doctor.
> 
> I am just enjoying the show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL..she didn't begin this thread out of real concern for getting "too wet"...although, I highly doubt she will fess up and tell the folks here WHO inspired her to start this thread in the first place, especially her new man...
> 
> This was but one of many bait threads to get the menfolk a knockin' on her PM door..
Click to expand...


Some folks thrive on being chased.    Good luck to them.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going crazy.  I find it weird and funny that someone would start such a thread.  I haven't reported it or anything like that.  I've just made some comments about it.  It is a public thread after all.  I have just as much a right as anyone else to give my opinions on it.  Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.    The irony is hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  I made some comments.  You apparently have a problem with some of my comments.  What exactly is your major malfunction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No malfunction at all.  In fact, I tried to answer the OP's question.  It is not up to me to judge her for asking questions.  Especially when she enjoys anonymity here, unlike with her Doctor.
> 
> I am just enjoying the show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure doesn't seem like you are!  It seems as if you are trying to silence me or something.  Well, you might as well just give up on that silly thought.    I am going to give MY opinions on topics, and while you might disagree with them, you are just wasting my time and yours with being bothered by my comments.  It's only an internet forum, and she is anonymous as you say, and I've certainly had worse said about me around here, so it's no biggie.  You have to have thick skin and such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Judging by your extreme over-reaction to my comments, your skin isn't as thick as you claim.  I have never tried to silence you.  Not one single time have I told you to stop or to be quiet.   YOu are inventing that bullshit.   But that is fine.  You post what and where you want.  I'll do the same.
Click to expand...


Hey, you are the one with the problem here.  Not me.  Okay, bye bye then.  And good day!  Lol!


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> Okay, so what is it that you want? You want me to stop posting on the thread or what? What's the problem here?


Of course not...I don't care what you post or where you post it.


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so what is it that you want? You want me to stop posting on the thread or what? What's the problem here?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not...I don't care what you post or where you post it.
Click to expand...


Could have fooled me!  But that's good news.  Let's keep it that way.


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> Could have fooled me! But that's good news. Let's keep it that way.


I was just pointing out your hypocrisy and irony in this thread...nothing to do with where you post or to whom.


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could have fooled me! But that's good news. Let's keep it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> I was just pointing out your hypocrisy and irony in this thread...nothing to do with where you post or to whom.
Click to expand...


  I was posting comments on a public thread topic that someone started.  Just like you did, just like everyone else did.


----------



## ChrisL

This thread was in my alerts, and I came to it and read some and said to myself, "Jesus, what in the hell?  Why would someone start a thread like this?  Gross!", and I wanted to say how I felt about it.  That is what a message board is ALL about.   

The Christian talk, all the preachy threads and posts, all the talk about Christianity and about how gays are "sinners."  And then THIS kind of stuff on the side!  It's really weird!  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL

And to try to have a little fun with it as well!    It's pretty funny!  Lol!  The whole thing is just . . . humorous.


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> I was posting comments on a public thread topic that someone started. Just like you did, just like everyone else did.


Please, Chrissy...I KNOW you aren't really this stupid.


----------



## Gracie

AngelsNDemons said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what her new beau thinks about everyone knowing about her wet twat.
> 
> 
> 
> I also wonder if he knows why, or rather _who_, inspired her to begin this thread in the first place?
Click to expand...

Do tell!!!
Wait. I think I know. lol.  unrequited love pangs from someone not interested although she definitely was in him. Amirite?


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was posting comments on a public thread topic that someone started. Just like you did, just like everyone else did.
> 
> 
> 
> Please, Chrissy...I KNOW you aren't really this stupid.
Click to expand...


What?  Gracie made comments.  You make comments about Bonzi all the time!  Lol!  So?  What's the problem?


----------



## ChrisL

This thread DESERVES to made fun of.  "Can it be TOO wet?"  OMG.  Lol.


----------



## Gracie

I see I got a winner from ya,April. Ahso..I wuz right.

Poor Bonz. I wonder if she still gets wet for him or is now happy with her new man. Maybe she will let us know. Or keep us guessing. Meanwhile....I hope she doesn't do more wet snatch threads, lol.


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> What? Gracie made comments. You make comments about Bonzi all the time! Lol! So? What's the problem?


It isn't about the thread dummy...it's about you bitching about another bitching about what you post, yet here you are bitching about what was posted. (we need a short bus helmet emoji)


----------



## Gracie

I hate it when people I like fight.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> I see I got a winner from ya,April. Ahso..I wuz right.
> 
> Poor Bonz. I wonder if she still gets wet for him or is now happy with her new man. Maybe she will let us know. Or keep us guessing. Meanwhile....I hope she doesn't do more wet snatch threads, lol.



How do you guys know this stuff anyway?  Did she tell you this or something?  Is there are a thread on it?


----------



## Gracie

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see I got a winner from ya,April. Ahso..I wuz right.
> 
> Poor Bonz. I wonder if she still gets wet for him or is now happy with her new man. Maybe she will let us know. Or keep us guessing. Meanwhile....I hope she doesn't do more wet snatch threads, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you guys know this stuff anyway?  Did she tell you this or something?  Is there are a thread on it?
Click to expand...


Secrets.


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? Gracie made comments. You make comments about Bonzi all the time! Lol! So? What's the problem?
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't about the thread dummy...it's about you bitching about another bitching about what you post, yet here you are bitching about what was posted. (we need a short bus helmet emoji)
Click to expand...


I wasn't bitching about what he posted or what you posted.  I didn't address either one of you first.  I wasn't bitching about what anyone posted.  I never said the thread should be removed or complained to mods about it.  I just said I thought it was pretty gross and inappropriate and gave my opinions on this topic.   Then I made fun of it.  So?  I guess my posts really get to some people.    Good to know!  You keep trying to equate me giving my opinions on a topic open for discussion on a messageboard to a person starting a thread about their vagina!  Lol.


----------



## Gracie

She DID go back and forth with TNHarley for awhile, then kicked him to the curb but I don't know why. She was after one particular person and he was not having it. So...this thread. And other gross shit she posted.


----------



## April

Gracie said:


> I hate it when people I like fight.


Ah, Chrissy is 'ok'...annoying as all fuck, but I like commenting to her sometimes. I have no ill feelz about her or anything. Not like I do 'some' here.


----------



## Gracie

Vajayjays...everywhere! Some old and dusty, some wet and slimey! Get yer vajajays here! But Wait! Call now and receive TWO, yes TWO for the price of one! Wet or dry!


----------



## Gracie

Wait. I have the perfect vid for this thread.


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> I wasn't bitching about what he posted or what you posted. I didn't address either one of you first. I wasn't bitching about what anyone posted. I never said the thread should be removed or complained to mods about it. I just said I thought it was pretty gross and inappropriate and gave my opinions on this topic. Then I made fun of it. So? I guess my posts really get to some people.  Good to know! You keep trying to equate me giving my opinions on a topic open for discussion on a messageboard to a person starting a thread about their vagina! Lol.


Yeah, well, we still need a short bus emoji.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> She DID go back and forth with TNHarley for awhile, then kicked him to the curb but I don't know why. She was after one particular person and he was not having it. So...this thread. And other gross shit she posted.



Isn't TN married with young kids though?  I thought that was just some online flirting that didn't really mean anything.  I thought you meant an actual real life fling where they "hooked up" so to speak.  But yeah, there were a few things that she posted that I would put in the disgusting category too.  Lol!  I would never say those things to a bunch of online people anyways.  To each her own, but that doesn't mean I can't have some fun with it either!    I can't get Mad TV's "Lowered Expectations" out of my head when I read this kind of stuff!


----------



## Gracie

I don't know if TN is married or not. I don't pay much attention to real life stuff unless they continually talk about it. She is hooked up in real life now. She caught someone here after posting all the come hither threads and one bit the bait. I guess they met in real life and then got married. Hell, I dunno. I just don't wanna hear about her vajayjay any more, lol.


----------



## Muhammed

Bonzi said:


> .... where you just can't feel anything?


I don't think so but everybody has a personal preference. I like squirters. Getting my balls powerwashed while having sex feels good.

And if the vajayjay is too wet there are astringents such as alum and various herbal concocktions that you can use to make that pussy pucker.

Or you could take Jim Morrison's advice.


----------

